# Porcelain Beauties: Rants and Raves for foundations



## claresauntie (Jan 5, 2007)

Kicking things off with another subject:

I have a hard time finding a foundation that works for me. How 'bout you? I saw some mutterings about this in our first thread, so let's chat about it! 

Right now I'm using M.A.C. Studio Tech in NW15, which is a pretty close match if used with a light hand. The trouble is: it doesn't cover those pesky light veins that run from my cheeks to my jawline. But using a heavier hand results in a cakey look or really emphasizes a color-mismatch.

I haven't found anything else that works better, because a lot of the really pale colors I've tried are white-white, meaning: there's no color at all in them, so I look like I'm doing Kabuki! So, I do the best I can with my foundation, then I divert attention with eye make-up (or so I hope!).

There's got to be a balance. What have you tried? What do you like? What real stinkers have you come across?


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 5, 2007)

I love body and soul 2 in 1 face powder - but its not available here in Australia. Im making do with  clinique perfectly real compact makeup. Its not a 100% perfect match, just a touch too yellow for me, but Im the only person that notices it, and it covers quite well.


----------



## redambition (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm lucky - i match MAC's NC15 foundations. because my skin is fairly neutral i then use an NW15 powder to set them.

stinkers: napoleon (all too dark), pretty much every cheaper brand excpet covergirl (but their foundation isn't too good).


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 5, 2007)

I am lost to finding the ideal foundation. my only true match has been N3 studio fix but I do not always want to use it. i love what hyper real does but even that looks a little too dark in both NW15 & NC15. I think there should be a petition sent to MAC to make NW5 & NC5 in other products rather than just the sheer powders... while we are at it to bring back successful shades like NW45 sheer powders for other gals that are missing out on their match.


----------



## Morgana (Jan 5, 2007)

all MAC liquid foundations are far too dark for my skin, however the studio stick is the only appart from powder that do a decent match in nw15 wich I believe is paler than the NC wich made me yellow. 

The problem is that the studio stick is really thick and greasy so not good for an everyday basis as if you are acne-prone its a no-no

solutions: if you are mac-addict but care for your skin:

use select cover up concealer in NW15 mixed with strobe cream in the back of your hand then apply normally. it makes a great foundation and you choose the coverage adding less or more concealer.

NW5/NC5 face powder is really really pale too if you want a matte finish afterwards.

Studio Fix seems extremelly pale in the shop but its a really thick powder so it probably wouldnt look too good on me because I tend to have dry patches, and I heard reviews that block the pores... but if it works for you the colours are great!

I personally after a while and trying loads, the best for me is Givenchy Subli'mine foundation in exact dragee, wich doesnt cover much but evens the skin nicely, and you can put powder on top after if you want some more coverage, or blend in select cover up concealer.

I use also a lot bare escentuals, the fairest one, its a tad bit darker but with the kabuki brush it looks great, it doesnt damage the skin and there is no yellow face or patches, its quite porcelain like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with strobe cream under does a fab job!

hope this helps xx


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2007)

BeautiControl makes a shade in their wet/dry line called "alabaster" that's very fair. I used it when I was a senior and yeah...good coverage and extremely light toned.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 7, 2007)

I love Estee Lauder's Double Wear foundation in Bone.  It looks yellow in the bottle, but ends up being perfect on my skin!

Laura Mercier also makes some really light-toned foundation shades.


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morgana* 

 
_...  use select cover up concealer in NW15 mixed with strobe cream in the back of your hand then apply normally. it makes a great foundation and you choose the coverage adding less or more concealer...

...Studio Fix seems extremelly pale in the shop but its a really thick powder so it probably wouldnt look too good on me because I tend to have dry patches, and I heard reviews that block the pores... but if it works for you the colours are great! ...

... I use also a lot bare escentuals, the fairest one..._

 
The select cover up + strobe cream idea is a great one! I like Studio Fix fine, but it's still a bit yellow for me. I don't find that it blocks the pores. Ironically, I find that the Strobe Cream breaks me out like mad! And I agree with the BE recommendation, but for some reason (I'm weird) the texture of that creeps me out.


----------



## meagannn (Jan 7, 2007)

I finally found Prescriptives- I have their one of their foundations in Camilla- i loved that they did the colorprinting, finding my undertone THEN matching my lightness. that was great!! 

i haven't ever used it, but i've heard of their exact colormatching being great! The prescriptives counter here in Amarillo took out their color matching part after I finally ventured over there =( 
i am very fair, more fair than any MAC foundation to match. I have a hard time, too. 
most foundations that I have tried are either too yellow or way too pink. =/


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 7, 2007)

I use coverfx but I have to make it a lot sheerer because it's a heavy cream foundation and I don't have that much to cover up. On the other hand, it doubles up as a concealer when it's full strength so I guess it's not that bad.

Physician's Formula mineral foundation was a close match for me but made me a bit oily.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 9, 2007)

When I'm wearing foundation, I use Clinique Superbalanced foundation in Petal & Ivory it works well for me.

I heard Shiseido has made one for the fairest skins, did someone know something about it?


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 9, 2007)

Ella, Redambition: two fair beauties from down under! How lovely! I have no familiarity with the brands you've mentioned... is that frustrating when you're talking on the boards? Are there brands you guys don't have access to that you're curious about?


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone here use Face Atelier? I understand their foundations are great AND they have a product to mix in that will lighten the base (it's called Zero Minus).


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 10, 2007)

I usually use BE in the lightest cool/neutral shade "fair", but I think it may be a tad too dark for me...

I ordered the free sample kit from everday minerals in the lightest cool toned shade (I think it's called fair as well) and it's actually significantly lighter than BE's fair.  So if anyone is looking for something lighter, I would check EM out!  So far, I would say the quality is similar to BE, maybe better =)


----------



## redambition (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Ella, Redambition: two fair beauties from down under! How lovely! I have no familiarity with the brands you've mentioned... is that frustrating when you're talking on the boards? Are there brands you guys don't have access to that you're curious about?_

 
hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there are lots of brands that we don't have access to through retail channels here. Smashbox, Urban Decay, Shu Uemura, MUFE (apparently sydney DJs sells it but i can't find it there), and i am sure there's a whole heap of others.

mineral make up is not easy to get here without ordering online. we also have very limited access to Nars, Stila, Kevyn Aucoin and Prescriptives (and all of these brands are very expensive here as well).

There is the option of using a buying service, eBay or getting CPs, but  that requires being organised, and also runs the risk of you not liking a product when you receive it.

it can be very challenging on the boards when people mention all sorts of wonderful products from lines we can't get... but by the same token there are a few australian brands that are rare overseas - like bloom and napoleon. (you're not missing much by way of napoleon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) there are also some d/s type brands like natio, australis and face of australia that have some decent products in their lines.

the most frustrating thing is when certain shades of a foundation etc aren't available here. quite a few brands do it (including MAC) and it usually means us PPPs miss out.

whew... sorry for the long post. I got a bit carried away there.


----------



## quandolak (Jan 13, 2007)

...........


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, as you can probably tell from my advatar I am deathly white.
I wear Studio fix in C2, but try Becca cosmetics for foundations, I was looking at them and they have 4 or 5 reeally pale shades.
As for eyemakeup, I tend to go for cool tones as I have ridiculously cooled-toned skin, and warm colours usually look shitty on me.
Thanks for posting this thread btw!


----------



## lara (Jan 14, 2007)

Australian girls, hie thee to Mecca Cosmetica and get a Prescriptives custom blend foundation. It's $$$, but you'll get an exact match and can pick your choice of finishes and luminisers.

Me, I just stopped wearing foundation. I can't be bothered with it every day - a whitening mask once a week does a good job of keeping my skin tone even and the freckles at bay.


----------



## Jillipede (Jan 14, 2007)

I really like the mineral foundations from Aromaleigh. They have a website www.aromaleigh.com  and have a huge range of foundation colors. You can also order samples. I use Voile foundation in a mix of 1/3 alabaster to 2/3 1Y and it's great. I apply with a Kabuki brush or their flocked sponge and mist my face to set it. Great for pale skin!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 15, 2007)

right now, NW15 is really orange looking on me...and NC15 makes me look like i rolled around in pink pixie dust. during the summer, NW foundations work perfect for me...but in the winter i get dead pale and _nothing_ works for me anymore with the exception of mineral foundation.


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisydeadpetals* 

 
_I usually use BE in the lightest cool/neutral shade "fair", but I think it may be a tad too dark for me...

I ordered the free sample kit from everday minerals in the lightest cool toned shade (I think it's called fair as well) and it's actually significantly lighter than BE's fair.  So if anyone is looking for something lighter, I would check EM out!  So far, I would say the quality is similar to BE, maybe better =)_

 
I am Fairly Light in BE and I'm really wanting to try EM next. I love mineral makeup, it's perfect for everyday wear without feeling heavy or greasy at all.


----------



## quandolak (Jan 15, 2007)

.........


----------



## Pixygirl (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

  THE ANTHEM right now, NW15 is really orange looking on me...and NC15 makes me look like i rolled around in pink pixie dust. during the summer, NW foundations work perfect for me...but in the winter i get dead pale and nothing works for me anymore with the exception of mineral foundation.  
 
 I am a Sothern California Girl too, in the summer sometimes I can pull off a NW15 but in the winter time its way too orange. At the last pro class I went to I asked Pro artist John (cant recall his last name) to Match me in hopes that it would help corprate know how lacking they are in the pale department. after being amaised that Nothing matches and we tried the lightest in every type of foundation. Finnaly we found something that worked 

 MAC Airbrush (Face and Body) in NW15 and NC10 
  I mix 5 drops in the palm of my hand of each then apply. 

 its a pain to do every morning but its a great match and I can lighten or darken as needed. it works freat for me if you can find them I highly recomend it.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 15, 2007)

I just found a foundation that works for me (Full Coverage W 10), but then when I went to buy it-3 stores & the Pro Store-no one had it in stock...one store said that it was d/c, but I don't want to believe that yet.

Since I have to wear foundation to work, right now I am wearing NC15 SFF w/ NW15 Studio Fix.

For those still searching for the right color, give Face & Body or Full Coverage (sheered down w/ F&B Mixing Medium or moisturizer) a shot.  They both have a much wider range of colors & can easily be mixed to the right shade.


----------



## Ethel (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought the two lightest Ben Nye foundations made for "white" skin, meaning no yellow, olive, or pink undertones. Just neutral. They were too light! That's really shocking, because I'm always the lightest in every brand.

So if you're finding that most brands aren't light enough, you might try Ben Nye.


----------



## ViVaMac (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, it's for find the right shade of foundation, specially when you are  pale or dark. 

No no, mister cosmetics, women are not only medium skin !

For my fair skin, i find the fluidle foundation Urban Decay in "illusion", or i put the concelear like a foundation (Logona or Dr.Hauschka, the very fairest shade) and i put on a little mineral foundation "illusion" Urban Decay. In Mac studio tech i'm Nc15-20, if i put just the 15, i look like a ghost, but it's the right shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will trying the pure luxe and the meow mineral foundations, Meow comsetics are very differents shades (fairest to deepest) and i like the idea of choice for everyone.


----------



## GothicGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

WHAT THE F***!!!! Has any of you girls noticed that Mineralize Satinfinish doesn´t have an NW15 version? MAC is tossing us melanin challenged ones aside...Fan- f***ing-tastic...


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm not as pale as some of the rest of you (bout NW 20), but I'm VERY sallow skinned/ olive-ish... I have a terrible time getting warm/yellowish hued foundations that are pale instead of just ORANGE - just a nice subtle creamy PALE golden is nigh on impossible to find in the UK without going high-end... so I do totally sympathise with the difficulty in finding natural-looking foundations that folks paler than myself must experience...

From checking out a few different ranges, I'd strongly recommend looking at fyrinnae mineral foundation if you're paler than me. I've found my match - "Sunstone", which Fyrinnae class as a "medium" - after trying a few different samples, but I was amazed and JUST how pale some of the "pale" category shades- "Topaz" (which Fyrinnae describe as a "medium light" shade), for example - were. 

Moonstone (described on the Fyrinnae site as "lighter than drugstore brands' 'ivory' shade), Opal (pink-toned ultra pale) and Pearl (very pale yellow toned) might well be worth checking out for the truly pale, and the sample service is a cheap way of experimenting with a few different shades (as I did).

http://www.fyrinnae.com/product_info...products_id=96

Personally I use either mineral makeup or Studio Fix in the summer and Clinique Superfit makeup in the winter, IMHO Clinique are the best manufactor of pale, warm foundations that I've found so far, particularly given that my skin is also quite oily and Clinique offer a range of foundations for my skintype, while most other manufacturors do not.

Hope this helps


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2007)

The Clinique stick foundation in Fair seems to be a pretty good match to me but I am not really crazy about the formula. Has anyone tried a good Lancome foundation? I've heard theirs are nice...


----------



## m4dswine (Feb 7, 2007)

All Clinique foundations go orange on me. 

Chanel used to do a brilliant shade in their Double Perfection range, but they d/c d it just to spite us pallid ladies...

I'm lucky... I have found Select SPF in NC15 is perfect, both in coverage and texture and colour. I have switched to NC5 powder and NC15 concealer as well. Much much better.

I wouldn't be any other way.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I am Fairly Light in BE and I'm really wanting to try EM next. I love mineral makeup, it's perfect for everyday wear without feeling heavy or greasy at all._

 
Yes, you should definitely try it..  I'm switching to EM.  I haven't touched my BE since I started using this =)


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2007)

Have any of you girls tried the new MUFE mat velvet + foundation?  Mat velvet has always been one of my favorites and now I noticed that they have completely reformulated it and there are lots of porcelain skinned options.  I don't have this at my local counter yet but I can hardly wait to try it.  Mineral makeup in the lightest shades work for me,  but in the winter when my skin is really really dry,  I don't like using powder foundation.  It just irritates the problem.


----------



## Morgana (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_Moonstone (described on the Fyrinnae site as "lighter than drugstore brands' 'ivory' shade), Opal (pink-toned ultra pale) and Pearl (very pale yellow toned) might well be worth checking out for the truly pale, and the sample service is a cheap way of experimenting with a few different shades (as I did).

http://www.fyrinnae.com/product_info...products_id=96_

 

that one makes my skin itch and feels quite tight on, it also doesnt look all that nice, try it before full size and see if works for you well ladies x


----------



## Becki (Feb 11, 2007)

I have pale skin and I love Stila Illuminating Liquid and Powder Foundations, both in 10 watts.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 13, 2007)

So I finally got my hands on the new MUFE matte velvet + foundation and I love it!!!!!!!!  It is full coverage,  but you can totally sheer it out by only applying a small amount.  The best part is that they have lots of fair options.  #15 is so pale that it was even too light for me.  For the first time in my life,  I had to go with the second to lightest choice.  That never happens.  For all of you that have trouble finding a shade light enough for you,  check out #15.


----------



## m4dswine (Feb 16, 2007)

Oo thanks for that, if the MAC foundation doesn't work out (texture and finish rather than colour) I may try Stila.


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 25, 2007)

*When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Hi,
Now I am pale but not as pale as others I've seen.  But my NW15 foundations are looking to orangey/dark on me.  Even my Studio Mist light is a bit too dark.  I'm having to go over it with MSF in Light.

Can anyone recommend a different brand which does paler colours and recommend me a shade please.

TIA


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Try Face Atelier. They have some light colors AND a product called Zero Minus that will lighten a foundation.

This company is a new favorite of makeup artists.

The best part is: they sell foundation samples, so you don't have to commit to a whole bottle sight unseen!


----------



## Ambi (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Not sure what I'm in MAC foundations [they're too dark for me] but L'oreal Infallible in Porcelain and Max Factor foundations in Porcelain are light enough for me, both have great coverage too.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Ah yes, this is my life. hehe

I have switched to NC 15 w/ NW powders for several formulas (the best results being with the Mineral Satinfinish since it's not quite as yellow as the rest), but the best thing I've found-MAC-wise, since I have to wear MAC only for work-has been Full Coverage W10 (pro) w/ some F&B mixing medium to sheer it down.

I've heard some good stuff about Face Atelier though.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Dior's lightest foundation shade is a closer match to my skin than MAC's NW15.  Too bad it's so expensive though :/


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

MUFE has re-formulated some of their foundations and now have some really light colours.  I'm NW15 (in the summer) and for the first time in my life,  I had to get a shade one up from the lightest shade.  The lightest one was soooo light!  You should check them out.  They are fantastic about giving out samples too so you don't have to commit right away.  Try the matte velvet + in #1 or #2.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

By the way, we're trying to drum up interested in a Porcelain Beauties board. Try a search for "Porcelain Beauties" and you'll find a few threads about super-fair folks. One talks about foundation...


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

I wore NW15 for two years, but one day I noticed I looked orange. I went to Sephora and they tried a zillion shades.  Finally, I found my HG foundation--Vincent Longo Healthy Skin in Porcelain. It is about $50, but well worth it. I don't know why MAC can't make a lighter shade.


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

I'll look into these thank you.  We don't have all the brands in the UK.  But E-bay is bound to have some


----------



## JediFarfy (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

I just mixed my NW15 Select with some Vanilla pigment and that seemed to work. It brightened it too. Now I'm using NC15 Mineralize Satinfinish and it's lighter. The Warm or Cool don't matter on me since I can't tell too much.


----------



## user79 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Have you tried mineral makeup? They come in very light shades, try Everyday Minerals or Alima.


----------



## user79 (Apr 18, 2007)

I found a great match with Alima mineral foundation, they have a very good assortment for lighter shades.

But I've wanted to get a liquid foundation as well on days where I want more coverage, but a lot of these brands I can't buy here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone found a drugstore foundation that looks good?


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 18, 2007)

To be honest, I've never found any good liquid foundation on drugstores (I've never tested Revlon though): I've tried L'Oreal, Bourjois & Nivea and all of them looked so thick and powdery, eeeek... like my skin couldn't breathe any more! 
But you can find some very good foundations in Clinique (Superbalanced for example) and Make-Up Forever as well. Maybe you could check them out!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 18, 2007)

Im going to Sticky this thread


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I found a great match with Alima mineral foundation, they have a very good assortment for lighter shades.

But I've wanted to get a liquid foundation as well on days where I want more coverage, but a lot of these brands I can't buy here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone found a drugstore foundation that looks good? I tested out the Revlon ColorStay with spf15 today in the shade Ivory, on my wrist. A few hours later now and it looks pretty....powdery and gross._

 
Have you tried applying the Alima with a flocked sponge? I recently discovered I can get more yet still natural looking coverage that way.


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not as pale as most of you ladies, however usually the lightest shade in most brands is too light for me.

Exceptions for this are MUFE and Laura Mercier, I love their color range.


----------



## user79 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Have you tried applying the Alima with a flocked sponge? I recently discovered I can get more yet still natural looking coverage that way._

 
I have tried that but the sponge absorbs sooo much powder, it feels wasteful, I'd rather have a liquid foundation I can try with a brush.

Clinique does have some pretty good shades, altho the lightest liquid one seems a bit too dark on me as well.

I can't buy MUF in my city.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GothicGirl* 

 
_WHAT THE F***!!!! Has any of you girls noticed that Mineralize Satinfinish doesn´t have an NW15 version? MAC is tossing us melanin challenged ones aside...Fan- f***ing-tastic..._

 
Gah, ! i know!!  I had my trainers put in a call to corporate for me...I dunno if anything bacame of it, but at least I can be sure that they got it.

The NC15 in this formula actually isn't too bad (not all that yellow like the SFF is), when forced to, I use it w/ a coat of Studio Fix NW15 over top or mixed w/ W10 to warm it up...probably too much work for every day use, bu it works pretty well for me.

I've also started mixing the white F&B w/ N1 or with my pre-mixed NC20, NW20 select tinted moisturizer...both seem to work pretty well.


----------



## eulchen (Apr 29, 2007)

ive recently come to the conclusion that the perfect match for me is MSF natural in light, its exactly my colour. for when i need more coverage or want a foundation i got me the SFF in NC15 last week and it is a very good match and i like the mattifying effect it has.


----------



## Esperanza (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I can't buy MUF in my city. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here's some places in Switzerland where you can buy Make Up Forever (in case your boyfriend or some other friends would like to take you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Or maybe you can call the nearest shop and ask for samples / products?

Switzerland  Genève   
Manor Genève
Rue Cornavin 6
1211 Genève
+41 022 909 46 99 --

Switzerland Lugano 
Manor Lugano-centro
Salita Chiattone 10
6900 Lugano
+41 091/912 73 58 --

Switzerland Zürich 
Manor Zürich
Bahnhofstrasse 75
8001 Zürich
+41 01 229 56 99 --

Switzerland Zürich * 
Nuno Styling
Augustinerstrasse 12
CH-8001 Zürich
www.nunostyling.ch
+41 1 211 11 60

I'm pretty sure you already know the website but just in case: http://www.makeupforever.com/


----------



## prettipolish (May 3, 2007)

I hate not having a foundation or a concealer that matches my skin type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not super pale but I'm definitely not super tan.. I'm about in the middle of NC15 - NC20... but right now I use almay normal to combo in buff?


----------



## redambition (May 6, 2007)

mineralize satinfinish in NC15 is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've fallen in love with it.

i've also taken the plunge and bought the select SPF liquid in NC15. i thought it was a bit too light for me previously, but it's got to be better than putting a mix of foundation and concealer on my whole face (select SPF in NC20 mixed with NW15 concealer to lighten it and take out the yellow)


----------



## Graziella*K (May 6, 2007)

I'm an NW15 who would like to test a NW10 if it existed ! 

I use Select SPF15 fondation in NW15 and find it's a quite good match to my skin tone ... 

However I heard that Studio Fix fluid's shades are slightly darker because of the texture.

I love Select because it doesn't profite too much coverage if you don't want to and the texture is fresh and light.

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## bubs (Jun 1, 2007)

While I love the coverage of Studio Fix Fluid NW15 is just way too dark for me. I am a full coverage girl and have had a hard time finding foundation in the right shade of pale that doesn't pull a disappearing act but I have finally found the one (for now). I use Estee Lauder Double Wear Extend in shell and its perfect. The finish is flawless, but it can be drying so I have to moisturize really well before I apply it.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Graziella*K* 

 
_I'm an NW15 who would like to test a NW10 if it existed ! _

 

There is a W10 full coverage-but it's pro store only.


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Bobbi Brown is the best I have used- moisture rich foundation.

I have just swapped to her tinted moisturiser in x light


----------



## ScarletTanager (Jul 18, 2007)

Clinique stuff (all of it) turns orange on me, too.  I had the Airbrush Concealer a few years ago (should've known better) and found myself in the car mirror with circus-peanut orange streaks on my face.  D'oh!

I have problems finding a MAC shade that isn't either too dark or too corpselike.  Well-meaning MAs just looooove to turn me orange because they don't want to wash me out, but I guess their alternative is chalky pale death, which isn't very realistic either.  Bah!

Laura Mercier moisturising foundation is probably the only thing that reliably doesn't go terrible, although the labels like to pop off the bottoms of the glass bottles so I inevitably pick up the wrong one (I have summer and winter shades) when I'm packing for a trip.  I should really permanently mark them...


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 21, 2007)

*I'm lucky, I found my perfect match in Clarins Truly Matte in the lightest shade. I like the dewy look, but none of the foundations i've tried can give me that "glow" without turning me orange! I'll settle for perfect match in matte hehe...*

*Chanel was a disappointement (sp?) for me, turned orange every single time, every single foundation. I was soooo sad lol*


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 5, 2007)

Right now I'm using Loreal Balancing Foundation in "pale". I really like it. It's got a nice color to it without being ashy. It matches nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also did pretty good with max factor I do believe?


----------



## nyrak (Aug 25, 2007)

Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer is a foundation/concealer that has very very pale shades - I am a BE Fair, NW20 and KA#2 was like white paint on me.  Uber pale girls might want to check that one out.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 25, 2007)

Face Atelier porcelain is my perfect match and for really pale ladies you can add a drop of zero- to it to make it even paler. It is yellow based though so thats something to be aware of.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_Face Atelier porcelain is my perfect match and for really pale ladies you can add a drop of zero- to it to make it even paler. It is yellow based though so thats something to be aware of._

 
Thanks for the info. What are you in MAC? I'm an NC15 (but routinely wear Alima MMU in N1) and have been wondering what I would be in FA.


----------



## TeaCup (Sep 3, 2007)

Has anyone noticed runway models are paler than Morticia Adams?!

What do THEY use?


----------



## cno64 (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Kicking things off with another subject:

I have a hard time finding a foundation that works for me. How 'bout you? I saw some mutterings about this in our first thread, so let's chat about it! 

Right now I'm using M.A.C. Studio Tech in NW15, which is a pretty close match if used with a light hand. The trouble is: it doesn't cover those pesky light veins that run from my cheeks to my jawline. But using a heavier hand results in a cakey look or really emphasizes a color-mismatch.

I haven't found anything else that works better, because a lot of the really pale colors I've tried are white-white, meaning: there's no color at all in them, so I look like I'm doing Kabuki! So, I do the best I can with my foundation, then I divert attention with eye make-up (or so I hope!).

There's got to be a balance. What have you tried? What do you like? What real stinkers have you come across?_

 
I'm pale; probably NW15 is the "standard" classification that comes closest to matching my actual skin color.
My skin has slight pink undertones, which I personally like, but I wish I had a dime for every cosmetic counter at which I've had green stuff applied to my face to "neutralize it." At a counter across the aisle, somone else would insist that what I needed was something lavender to counteract my "sallowness."
:eek2:


I resent the implication that, because I'm pale, my skin is not the "right" color.
Until a few months ago, I'd been an all-my-adult-life liquid foundation user, with less than stellar results.
Most liquid foundations were too dark, too pink, or too orange/peach.
Then recently, at the age of 43, I discovered mineral powder foundation! <trumpet fanfare!>
I'm using one by Pure Luxe cosmetics in a shade called "Babyface," and I LOVE it! I just brush it on, and in seconds, my skin looks [almost] flawless. Even my mother, who isn't lavish with her compliments, remarked that this foundation makes me look as if I'm "not wearing makeup, but just have really nice skin!" This remark was made when we were in bright morning sunlight.
Yeah, I occasionally still have to supplement with a little concealer, but about 90% of the time, "Babyface" gives me all the coverage I need. Sure, if one were to peer _*very*_ closely at my skin, makeup and pores would be visible, but at a socially acceptable distance, my skin looks great.
BTW, Pure Luxe also makes a translucent matte setting powder that is phenomenal.
In general, I think the most important thing is to keep your skin in optimal health, then look for the cosmetic products that suit it best. And I enthusiastically suggest rejecting the idea that you're "too pale," or that your skin is somehow not the "right" shade.


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Thanks for the info. What are you in MAC? I'm an NC15 (but routinely wear Alima MMU in N1) and have been wondering what I would be in FA._

 
Im a touch darker than NC15. FA offer samples on the website for around $1 so grab one if you want to try before your buy


----------



## adela88 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

dior foundation is terrible, same with chanel and lancome.While their other products are good they just dont seem to make a shade light enough.
i use select cover up in a nw15 mixed with moisteriser for light coverage around the face.I think in winter months ill need to move onto somthing else though


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Lumene makes a sheer foundation called Hydra Drops something or other. The lightest shade is pretty light. Also, because it's so sheer, it doesn't turn your skin orange. It's just a hint more covering than a tinted moisturizer. However if you want more coverage it mightn't be the stuff for you.


----------



## PomPoko (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Givenchy have one, its subli'mine foundation in 101(exact dragee) which is a bit pink and too light on me if I use it all over my face (I'm an NC20 in summer, about an nc15 in winter I'd say, though I've not been in the sun much this year) I can't say if it'll be lighter than nw15 but I thought I'd throw that suggestion in


----------



## lara (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Prescriptives!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Loreal Visible Lift Firming in Soft Ivory is a nice shade of porcelain and very light. NC and NW 15 are too dark for me but I still wear them sometimes with a light powder over it because I like MAC's coverage. It's a shame that more companies don't realise that people come in VERY light shades.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm NW15.

Several years ago I went on powder foundation hunt and tried everyone (stick foundations too) I could find.  I finally settled on Mac Studio Fix in N2.  I used it for several years, but then I moved to the UK and found my skin changed so the powder foundation made it drier instead of combating the oil.

I've had Custom Blend done ant PX and although I love the colour result, by afternoon it looks crap and not easy to retouch so I've used about half but got bored.  Its also pretty damn expensive for a re-fill.

I've tried quite a few MMU brands available here but either couldn't get the coverage for the redness in my cheeks or just not the right colour match, or too drying.

I do like Bourjois 10hr Sleep effect, I use the lightest which is Abricote Claire...it looks good in pics, but sometimes I feel even then maybe its not light enough compared to my neck.

I've not tried a lot of other MAC foundations except Studio Tech and NW15 is a perfect match and good coverage but its way to heavy and goes cakey in the middle of the day.

At the moment I am using Chanel Teint Innocence in Faince, again the lightest colour, but it is a bit yellow.  That is ok in that it covers my reddness but again when I compare to my neck I can really see the difference.  Sometimes I think my neck is NC10 and my face is NW15!

I'm contemplating trying Mac HyperReel, Complete Coverage and the MUFE Velvet someone mentioned above.

Clinique never looked good on me or Bobbi Brown or Laura Mercier

Actually the best match I ever had was an Estee Lauder stick foundation but they discontinued the colour.  It game in a groovy gold twist up case, I loved it


----------



## Holls* (Sep 11, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this topic!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so fair that people make fun of me (even though im proud of it.)I must say that i do live in the South so everyone around me is a golden goddess. Right now BE foundation is my HG, with MAC concealer of course. Its the only thing that stays on my face and hides my imperfections. 

 I'd love for us to have our own topic on the forums...

Holls


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 17, 2007)

Got a new semi-rave, I've only used it a few times so it may not last as a fave.

Esprique Precious powder foundation in BO300.  This is a japanese brand so not easy to get hold of.  I bought it from adambeauty.com which is in Hong Kong.  I've been on a japanese MU kick recently and finally decided to start trying some foundations.  So far so good.  This colour is a decent match (there don't seem to be many colour choices with most Japanese MU but they usually have lighter shades) a tad on the yellow side but again I kind of like this because of my red cheeks etc.  This however is not as yellow as TBS All in One 02 which can be quite yellow for me.

The coverage is good and it seems to like Clarins Beauty Flash Balm as a primer.  Doesn't go all cakey and horrible at the end of the day.  Does require touching up but the compact is really lovely and a nice huge mirror for applying my other MU.

So far a huge thumbs up.  Although, I have gotten used to using my "radiance" style foundations and this is quite matte, but a quick dash of my Yogamode beauty powder and problem solved


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 26, 2007)

Laura Mercier on the high end. Because pale has so many different undertones and it should not look chalky. This foundation will not make you look embalmed!


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Oct 2, 2007)

Another one from me:

Shiseido Lift Foundation in 100.  This is really for dryer skins. On my oily combination it does a bit greasey towards the end of the day and wears off.  However, the 100 tone is what I wanted rave about as it is an exact match for my NW15 pink toned skin.  I want to try the colour in one of their less moisturising foundations to see if it is the same.


----------



## dollparts (Oct 19, 2007)

I actually wear Manic Panic's virgin white powder.. that is how pale i am.. i have tried mac, and many others, but i am literally paper white... 
and this is the only product that works!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 19, 2007)

I just bought Aveda's foundation in the color Vanilla and I really like it.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 19, 2007)

like another lovely lady mentioned, everyday minerals! i always felt i was very, very pale (which i am, but i guess i overestimated!) and tried out 'fair' from their samples and it made me look 5x PALER than i was. i wear sandy fair and it's a great match.

so for those super, super fair gals, get a sample of FAIR from everyday minerals .com!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish I'd found this before I spent hundreds on my foundation hunt! I have wasted so much money trying to find the right color for me. It's good to know that I'm not alone though.

 Quote:

  so for those super, super fair gals, get a sample of FAIR from everyday minerals .com!  
 
That's exactly what I had to do. The fair there is almost perfect for me. I'm glad to've finally concluded my three year search (I only started wearing foundation at 17). I've stumped so many women at the makeup counters. I hate that they'd always suggest that I learn how to properly blend and use darker shades. I like being so pale. I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_I hate that they'd always suggest that I learn how to properly blend and use darker shades. I like being so pale. I think it's gorgeous._

 
I completely agree! I'm 43, and as long as I can remember, people have been telling me that I'm "too pale."
My reply to that tactless remark is, "Too pale for _*what*_?"
And I've always made it a policy to match my pale skin as closely as possible when buying foundation. I don't think it works to try to "warm up" a pale face with darker foundation. IMO, that's a job for bronzer, though I personally never touch the stuff.
I have dark brown hair and green eyes, and I, too, love being pale!
It worked for Scarlett O'Hara!


----------



## miinx (Oct 31, 2007)

I've had lots of success with Bobbi Brown foundations in the Alabaster and Porcelain shades. MAC NW/NC15s are FAR too dark, and make me break out to boot.   I also wear bareminerals in fair.


----------



## user79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_And I've always made it a policy to match my pale skin as closely as possible when buying foundation. I don't think it works to try to "warm up" a pale face with darker foundation._

 
Ugh yeah, I think it looks terrible when a really fair skinned person wears darker foundation, and you can tell because their neck is so much lighter. It looks like a mask! I just match my natural skintone and then warm up the face by choosing a flattering blush or using a bit of Global Glow MSF.


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought I was pale until I read this thread.

Now I feel dark!

Kidding.

MAC NC20 is the closest for me as far as MAC is concerned, but it still a little off.

So I'm loving Napoleon China Doll in Look 1, Colorescience Pass the Butter and Light as a Feather for mineral.  I use Pass the Butter when my skin is being really pink, Light as a Feather when I'm looking sickly.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been using alima minerals in C1 which is a perfect match.  They have a really great color range for anyone looking for pale shades.  

Even though I found a perfect match in mineral foundation I wanted a liquid that I could wear when I needed more coverage.  The ma at mac matched me as NW20 at first and said that the lighter shade would wash me out.  I got home and my face was orange compared to my neck!  So I exchanged it for NW15 and it's still too peachy.  I'm annoyed that their cool shades aren't cool enough!  The search continues!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisydeadpetals* 

 
_I've been using alima minerals in C1 which is a perfect match.  They have a really great color range for anyone looking for pale shades.  

Even though I found a perfect match in mineral foundation I wanted a liquid that I could wear when I needed more coverage.  The ma at mac matched me as NW20 at first and said that the lighter shade would wash me out.  I got home and my face was orange compared to my neck!  So I exchanged it for NW15 and it's still too peachy.  I'm annoyed that their cool shades aren't cool enough!  The search continues!_

 

Try applying your Alima with their flocked sponge - it really gives alot more coverage.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm still using my Shiseido Lift Foundation as its the absolute best colour match I've had yet.

However, I started an MU class and I had bought some cream foundation from a shop in London called Screen Face.  This is the lightest shade, I think its just called 01 and it was even a bit too light for me.  I used it on my model who was super pale and pinktoned and it was perfect for her.  

We did make-up on each other so she in turn used the new MaxFactor cream foundation, I think the colour was Creamy Ivory and then she used this ultra matte powder from maybelline over it.  The coverage was excellent for all my problems although I felt really matte "looking" as usually I tend to use illuminating foundations and stay away from matte powder these days.  No one else seemed to think it looked too matte.

I've been contemplating buying the MF foundation at least as the colour was quite good for me and ten times cheaper then Shiseido.

I had a quickie consult at Chanel a few weeks ago and the SA understood my issues as she had similar problems.  She recommended and gave me a sample of Matt Lumiere in Clair.  I liked the sample and so bought a bottle but then when I used it, something had changed.  I felt it was too dark and not the right texture for me.  Oh well.

Someday I too shall find my perfect Foundation.


----------



## Lalai (Dec 3, 2007)

I have pale skin with a cool undertone and this is what makes my foundaiton shopping trips a waste of time. I also have really rosy cheeks so I can't really use foundation all over my face anyway without looking funny. On the other side rosy cheeks make you look healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually the palest shade is not light enough OR is yellow. Nowadays my skin is in fairly good condition, though, so I stopped using foundation. 

I had "Sandy fair" from everyday Minerals but it somehow made my skin look tired and sallow, I guess it wasn't cool enough for me. L'Oreal Infallible in Porcelain is good for me but only if I mix it with some moisturizer to make the colour less obvious. Now I use Kryolan's Erase stick in the palest shade (which really is light). I also use YSL Radiant Touch (in the cooler shad,e forgot the number), but for me it's more like a foundation in a really compact package rather than a highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The assistants at make-up counters have no idea how to match my shade, that's why i never ask for help. They just try to match whatever they have on me even if it makes me look like I've slapped on tanning lotion


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 4, 2007)

A few weeks ago I found out I am NC 15!

Can you tell me if Neutrogena has any makeup that could match my skintone?or any liquid mineral mu?


----------



## redambition (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalai* 

 
_The assistants at make-up counters have no idea how to match my shade, that's why i never ask for help. They just try to match whatever they have on me even if it makes me look like I've slapped on tanning lotion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
true - but they are also trying to get the sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i much prefer honest counter MAs who will admit that they don't have a foundation that will suit me, rather than putting on one that makes me look like a BBQ chicken.


----------



## seabird (Dec 9, 2007)

i use mineral powder foundation from a british brand lily lolo, seeing as it's the palest i've used yet. i really wanted a liquid foundation but i think i can compromise on the fact that this matches my skin really well. they also make their foundations in neutral, cool, warm and olive which is great as i'm neutral, and hardly any brands cover the whole range, just try and lump you into warm or cool. before i used this, i used chanel teint innocence in 05 faience, which seems to be a colour that they don't sell outside of the uk? it was nice, perhaps a little too dark/yellowy but it started to give me pimples on my cheeks. when i started using the mineral foundation, they went.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 9, 2007)

i wish I coul use mineral foundation, too, but it makes my skin soooo dry!


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 12, 2007)

Mineral m/u is a godsend for us pale people! I can mix as much as I want LOL. Before MMU I wanted to buy white liquid foundation to mix with my other foundations but now I don't need to


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm NC15 too, also very oily t-zone and breakout prone.
Here's my list:

MAC Studio Fix
Aveda powder foundation in Cream
BE Fair (I mix in Medium for color in during summer)
Senna in Fair
Laura Mercier tinted moist. in Porcelain
Sheer Cover minerals in Frost


Thanks very much Shawna for recommending MUFE Matte Velvet +, I'm going to get some. Maybe I should go a shade up too. Is the second lightest neutral or cool? The only thing I can't do is "warm toned"...........I love the Duo Mat powder, but bought both 202 and 200 and they're too dark and warm..........has anyone tried 199 in Duo Mat?

Thanks


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 29, 2007)

Face Atelier in Porcelain is quite nice on me (NC15), although I might add a drop of the "0 -" to make it perfect.

Edited to say: I don't know what I was thinking when I evaluated the sample of this! I ordered the full size in Porcelain and even when I added my entire sample of "0 -" I looked like an Oompa-Loompa! Ugh, with the price of the product and shipping from Canada, a very expensive mistake!


----------



## drien227 (Dec 29, 2007)

youngblood pearl is the best color match I have found. It is pale yet isn't pasty white and doesn't have a predominant yellow, pink, or orange tinge.


----------



## Dollheart (Jan 16, 2008)

I am ridiculously fair skinned, no M.A.C foundations are pale enough *sob* the only foundation i have come across so far which has stayed close enough to my own skin tone in daylight and false light is Bobbi Browns Alabastor 00, which they describe as 'the very fairest of skin with pink tones'. 
The next palest is Porcelain 0 described as 'The fairest of skin tones'. Which was not light enough for for my skin.

I have the luminous moisturizing liquid foundation in Alabastor 00 as my skin is also terribly dry and that was recommened to me and it gives buildable covarage from barely there if applied lightly enough to a full cover. 

Previously i had Bobbi Browns foundation stick as i had asked at the counter for a foundation which wouldnt yellow with age quite so quickly as the liquids are prone to but it only gives a very full on coverage really and looked terrible on my uber dry skin despite my trying my best to hydrate it >_<

I have rambled so much here lol its good to know im not the only one who struggles to find the right shade of foundation for very pale skin. 

xlaniex


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 2, 2008)

at the moment im using the lightes tphysicians formula shade- and its till too dark, but only by a bit.

I'm hunting!

i really wanna try inglot. like.. reeeaally wanna try it.


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Feb 4, 2008)

Right now I'm using the mac studio fix powder in nw15 and its a little too dark for me. Whats the next step down? Is it N5? I asked the MA but she just said to stick with the nw15, and that N5 is just for people with neutral skin tones.


----------



## fashionette (Feb 4, 2008)

I use nc15 & laura mericer in porcelain


----------



## tta17 (Feb 19, 2008)

Make Up Forever Mat velvet is one of the best i've found. Gone over with a little mineralized skin finish from mac and i get the perfect porcelain, but healthy glow, off-the-cover-of-a-magazine look. I love it!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsaykinzie* 

 
_Right now I'm using the mac studio fix powder in nw15 and its a little too dark for me. Whats the next step down? Is it N5? I asked the MA but she just said to stick with the nw15, and that N5 is just for people with neutral skin tones. 




_

 
The MA is correct; N is a whole 'nother animal, not to be confused with NW or NC.  

I wear NW15-20 (closer to NW20, though) in most MAC foundations N4 (which is lighter than N5) in Studio Fix powder.

I wonder if NC 15 would be a tad lighter...


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 20, 2008)

l'm NW 15 but find MAC to dark, recently started using Bobbi Brown moisture rich foundation in Porcelain 0 it's lovely.


----------



## user79 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll have to try BB foundation, I tried MUFE in Velevet Mat + but the lightest shade was just icky on me...too pink! Didn't look natural.

I have to say I like a lot of BB products, maybe the foundation will be ok for me too. I am using Alima in N1 chiffon which is a perfect match on me, but would also like a liquid foundation.


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm pretty late to this thread, but I thought I would add that I just now found the only foundation that matches my skin and that is Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Porcelain. It's the only commercial and liquid foundation I've ever come across that doesn't look yellow or too dark on me! Love it!


----------



## Winterwhite (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teacakeanyone* 

 
_I'm pretty late to this thread, but I thought I would add that I just now found the only foundation that matches my skin and that is Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Porcelain. It's the only commercial and liquid foundation I've ever come across that doesn't look yellow or too dark on me! Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I`m also always on the search for even a lighter foundation. Laura Mercier is hard to come by in my country, but when I´ll see it abroad I will definitely check this out, too.


There is one beautiful brand that carries make-up light enough for me (even lighter than NC 15 which I am using normally, but still wish it´d be a tad lighter). It is called Face Stockholm. They even  have white liquid foundation and super-light colours that might equal NC 5 (if it would exist in foundation). Unfortunately my skin didn´t like it that much, and now it´s used up anyhow. However, in case the ingredients suit you, it are great colours. My hope is they reformulate it one day because I seriously was considering ordering a new bottle regardless of what my skin says, just for the beautiful colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe MAC hears my prayers and makes a Select Foundation in NC 5 or white (the white Face and Body Tint from the Pro-Store was not pigmented enough for my taste) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like mineral make-up, but I don´t like the "mechanic" application and lots of brush-works on my skin, because it is so sensitive, and otherwise it won´t look good.


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 2, 2008)

I played with my foundation today. I have both NC and NW 15 and Maybelline Pure Make Up in light 1.

 After using the natural light I discovered NW15 to be way to orange and the Maybelline to be way too pink. I tryed mixing different combinations and trying new things but found one that woks best with my skin. 

My skin is almost yellowish but hs a blue tinge...translucent almost. So I found that NC15 with lightscapade as a finishing powder worked the best. The lighscapade actualy helps lighten it a bit.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 2, 2008)

NC15 is definitely lighter than NW15. You mighht want to try it. I have both and compared. 

Maybelline pure in light 1 is just a tad too light for me and same with the lightest in the neutral shade of Loreal true match. They're both still nice foundations though.

I also use CoverFX cream foundation as concealer and the powder foundation both in E10 and they're an exact match for my skin in the winter.


----------



## user79 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yesterday I was in a department store and I was checking out makeup by *Givenchy*, and they had one foundation that was reeeeaaalllly light!! It was almost too light for me - and the best part was that it wasn't yellowish. I forget which foundation it was but it might be worth checking out for really light skinned persons.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Yesterday I was in a department store and I was checking out makeup by *Givenchy*, and they had one foundation that was reeeeaaalllly light!!_

 
It might be the Subli' mine then, there's a rosey shade called "Exact Dragée". I heard Givenchy products are of high quality, I've never tried them though... very pricey!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 4, 2008)

I really hate foundation shopping. I haven't found one yet that is pale enough for me, yesterday I tried MAC moistureblend in NW15, the foundation felt nice on (though my skin is really dry and flakey atm) but dried to dark on me. All foundations give me a horrible orange glow. I'm happy being pale and I don't want to get rid of that.

Plus I find Aus's range of make-up to be very limited.


----------



## user79 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_It might be the Subli' mine then, there's a rosey shade called "Exact Dragée". I heard Givenchy products are of high quality, I've never tried them though... very pricey!!




_

 
I'm not sure if it was that one, but it def wasn't as pink as that picture makes it look. It was very neutral, I might have to try it in the store again. Price wise it wasn't more expensive than BB or MUFE (that stuff is expensive here as well.)


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I really hate foundation shopping. I haven't found one yet that is pale enough for me, yesterday I tried MAC moistureblend in NW15, the foundation felt nice on (though my skin is really dry and flakey atm) but dried to dark on me. All foundations give me a horrible orange glow. I'm happy being pale and I don't want to get rid of that.

Plus I find Aus's range of make-up to be very limited._

 
The NW15 is on the orange side. Give the NC15 a try


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_The NW15 is on the orange side. Give the NC15 a try_

 
I think I will next time.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 6, 2008)

have you tried a MAC foundation? If so, what shade are you? I've used the lightest in BM as well and it was too dark. I went to MAC and the mua said i was nw25, and when i got home it was way too dark. I have now switched to nw15 and it still is alittle too dark if i put enough on to cover my blemishes.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 6, 2008)

I've tried a few MAC foundations in nw15/20 both too dark, next time I'm at MAC I'm gunna try nc15. I've also tried Becca, Clinque, Estee Lauder, Revlon, Clarins, Elizabeth Arden, Lancome... there's more. They're all way too dark for me.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone know about MUFE Duo Mat in Beige Opalescent (200), is it shiny? I'm oily and don't need the shine. The Beige Rose (199) looks very pink on the Sephora site. I was hoping to find something similar to Mat Velvet's Alabaster or between it and Ivory but in the Duo Mat.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 9, 2008)

Laura Mercier Silk Creme in Soft Ivory is very nice and pale for those with yellow undertones. Stila Oil-Free in shade A is also nice. Also Paula's Choice All Bases Covered in Light Cream and Nude are quite light. The PCs are more neutral but I don't really like the shiny/reflective quality that I think may be coming from the titanium. Also not sure whether my super sensitive rosacea skin can handle the tiny bit of propylene glycol in the LM. All in all I am sticking with my Alima MMU for everyday.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried MAC hyper real foundation in NC100 and it seems to be a perfect match and feels lovely on.


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok I realilized that the NC15 was way to yellow on me after all. So I went out to the mall in Toledo (ohio) where they have my MAC counter and Sephoria. I swatched foundation like crazy and everything was too yellow or orange. So I went to Sephoria and had the same issues. so i asked the MA there if she had any sugestions cause my problems is everything is either too orange, pink or yellow for my skin.

So she asked if I have tryed the Bare Minerals and i said no. She asked if I was up to trying it and i said yeah. She put it on me and it first I wasn't sure but after taking a better look at it in a different mirror it looked very natural on me. So i picked up what she used one me. As the day went on i liked it even more. It is so light and it looks like my skin but better. I covered up all my blemishes and redness. I also have dry skin and with normal foundations it makes it look really flaky and noticable. With this it did not. So I recomend that you try it out!

What was used.
Bare Escentuals bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation - Fair
Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil
Bare Escentuals bareVitamins Prime Time - 1 oz - Item #1002724, (did not get this yet)
Bare Escentuals bareVitamins - Skin Rev-er Upper - 2.3 oz - Item #749234(did not get this one yet)
Sephora Brand Professionnel Kabuki Brush #50 (I got thier brand since it was cheeper)

I will have to post a picture later so you can see.


----------



## user79 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just bought the Revlon Colorstay Softflex spf15 foundation in Fair, it looks like it could be an ok match. I just can't justify spending $50 on a department store brand for 30ml (1 fld. ounze) of foundation. I'm going to give that a whirl and see how it works out, it seems to get pretty good reviews on MUA so we'll see.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 12, 2008)

^Please keep us updated on this. I have been interested in this for quite a while now but I haven't bought it yet. I'd like to know the amount of coverage that it has. Like, will it be good at covering mild acne?


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_^Please keep us updated on this. I have been interested in this for quite a while now but I haven't bought it yet. I'd like to know the amount of coverage that it has. Like, will it be good at covering mild acne?_

 
Me too, and I'd like to know if the fair has a yellow or pink tint. I have very oily skin and foundations tend to change colors on me, especially if it has any pink to it. Then after a couple of hours I look like I've been smacked cause it turns red. But if it is too yellow it will be orange like a horrible fake tan. I've been skipping around from MAC, BB, Laura Mercier, and Prescriptives. But I just don't see going into even higher prices than these. It would be wonderful to find a great foundation for way cheaper.


----------



## user79 (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, the Revlon foundation is for Normal to Dry skin, although I read on MUA that they make another one for Oily skin, although I didn't see it (we have a more limited selection in Switzerland of Revlon products.) I applied it this morning for the 1st time and it seems to be pretty good so far. The coverage is actually pretty nice! Not super heavy, about medium coverage, though I guess depending on how you apply you could sheer it out or build it up. I used the 187 to apply it and only had to use a few dabs of product, it spread nicely without a primer (I just used some light moisturizer underneath). It doesn't have a yellow tone on me, but also not very pink, I'd say it's actually pretty neutral. It's def less yellow than the NC15 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid, and compared to the L'Oreal True Match one in the lightest shade. I set it with a light dusting of Alima mineral powder.

So far so good! I can't say anything about the lasting power yet because I just used it this morning for the first time, but so far I actually like it, and it seems to be a pretty good match for my skintone.

The only annoying thing is that it comes in a glass bottle without a dispenser or pump, so I just put my finger on top and shake, and use the product on my finger to dab it on, then blend with the 187 brush. I could see this being annoying when the product is nearing the end, could be hard to get it out...but then again even some dept. store foundations are like that.

As for acne, I'm really not sure since I don't have that, you could always just try it out and if it doesn't work out, bring it back? Def keep the receipt.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 13, 2008)

I've used revlon colorstay but I found it too dark and had too much warmth in it. When it cools down (the next week its gunna be between 35-40c) I'm gunna go to the MAC pro store and see if I can get a sample of one of the MAC foundations in nc15, just to make sure it's the right colour and doesn't make me breakout.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just bought the Revlon Colorstay Softflex spf15 foundation in Fair, it looks like it could be an ok match. I just can't justify spending $50 on a department store brand for 30ml (1 fld. ounze) of foundation. I'm going to give that a whirl and see how it works out, it seems to get pretty good reviews on MUA so we'll see._

 
Does this have chemical sunscreen agents?

Edited to say I just saw an MUA review that listed the ingredients and there are no chemical sunscreens. Yay! The ingredients actually look pretty good for rosacea/sensitive skin:

Active Ingredients: Titanium Dioxide 4.4%, Zinc Oxide 2.0%

Inactive Ingredients: Aqua Eau (Water), Cyclomethicone, Trimethylsiloxysilicate, Butylene Glycol, Dimethicone, Cetyl PEG/PPG 10/1 Dimethicone, Polyglyceryl 4 Isostearate, HDI/Trimethol Hexyllactone Crosspolymer, Nylon 12, Phenyl Trimethicone, Magnesium Sulfate, Isododecane, Boron Nitride, Methicone, Laureth 7, Malva Sylvestris Extract (Mallow), Lilium Candidum Bulb Extract (Lily), Lactobacillus/Eridictyon Californicum Ferment Extract, Cymbidium Grandiflorum Flower Extract, Serica Soie (Silk), Tocopherol Acetate, Retinyl Palmitate, Ethylene Brassylate, Tribehenin, Bisabolol, Silica, Alumina, Isohexadecane, Polydimethylsiloxane/Polymethysilesquioxane Copolymer, Polysorbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Ammonium Polyacryloyldimethyl Taurate, Sorbitan Sesquioleate, Tetrasodium EDTA, Phenoxyethanol, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben, May Contain: Iron Oxides (CI 77491, 77492, 77499), Mica (CI 77019), Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Bismuth Oxychloride (CI 77163), Zinc Oxide (CI 77947)


----------



## mia779 (Mar 14, 2008)

i use mac moistureblend in NW15 and i like it although im thinking of getting something a little less moisturing for really hot australian days any suggestions?


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 16, 2008)

I use Estee Lauder double wear foundation in '1c1 Shell' and I dust some MAC loose powder in nc15 over it. It looks pretty good and gives me good coverage (covers all my freckles and red patches!) but sometimes if I overdo  it (which is pretty easy!) it does make me look a little yellow. The foundation is a good pale colour though!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_I use Estee Lauder double wear foundation in '1c1 Shell' and I dust some MAC loose powder in nc15 over it. It looks pretty good and gives me good coverage (covers all my freckles and red patches!) but sometimes if I overdo  it (which is pretty easy!) it does make me look a little yellow. The foundation is a good pale colour though!_

 
Does the "Shell" have pink in it? Do you know if it is lighter/paler than Studio Fix Fluid NC15? I need something a bit lighter in color and I also have heard that the double wear has great staying power. Do you have oily skin, if so does the foundation slip or move in your oilier areas like around your nose?


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 17, 2008)

My skin is actually dry so Im really sorry but I cant comment on that. I used to use equaliser foundation but i really prefer double wear in shell.

I think shell is on the pink side. I am a nc in mac but i prefer double wear x100000000. Mac studio fix was too yellow for me and I also found it rubbed off reallllly easily!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 17, 2008)

The only one I've found for my pale skin, thats pale enough is Prescriptives Traceless Tint in Level 1. Honestly, all the others are way too dark even in the lightest colours.

Does anyone else use this? I love it because its pretty neutral, no pinky or yellow tones that I notice.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 22, 2008)

I decided to switch to MUFE's mat velvet + foundation and I love it. I got 15 and I'm NC15 and it's just a bit too light. It's matte but not so matte that it makes me look dead, lasts all day, good coverage and doesn't look cakey and doesn't oxidize or make me break out. I really love it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mia779* 

 
_i use mac moistureblend in NW15 and i like it although im thinking of getting something a little less moisturing for really hot australian days any suggestions?_

 
You might want to try powder foundation. I use Cover FX's and I really like it except for the price.


----------



## greentwig (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Does anyone here use Face Atelier? I understand their foundations are great AND they have a product to mix in that will lighten the base (it's called Zero Minus)._

 
I really like Face Atelier, I am between a NC15 to NC20 in MAC and I have acne prone skin.  This foundation has great coverage for my acne, it almost completely get's rid of the red in my face from my acne, which I love so much (I’m very self-conscious).  Also, to me it doesn’t seem like it looks really heavy on my skin, or like cakey, it's really nice!  I need to add a little "Zero Minus" to my #1 Porcelain bottle though, I've gotten lighter this winter.

Oh and I’m really happy w/ how long the bottle is lasting me.  I think I've had this bottle since late January and I haven’t even used close to 1/4 of it, i have probably used like maybe somewhere close to an 1/8th of it.  I was sort of worried about that cuz the price.  Overall I’m very happy though, it covers my acne, gets rid of the red & I can fix the color if I need to w/ my samples of "Zero plus" or "zero minus".


HTH! 

Sorry for the bad grammar...


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Apr 5, 2008)

So I bought MUFE Mat+ Velvet yesterday based on what I read here and it's definitely a lot lighter than MAC Select SPF NW 15.  I think it's a much better match.  At least I can B2M the select spf!   

As I was taking the pictures (i.e. less than 5 minutes), the Select SPF turned really orange - gross! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Select SPF NW15 left and MUFE Mat+ Velvet #15 is on the right in all pictures.  The first one was taken with flash.  The rest were all were taken in natural, cloudy light.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm fairly pale (don't know the MAC term for it) and right now I'm using a mix of revlon bare it all lustrious lotion and Maybelline pure makeup. The colour match is pretty good and the bare it all stuff adds a nice glow whilst sheering the foundation out. However, it can be a little pink as I discovered the other day when I accidently used too much product. I just want a foundation that makes my skin seem beautiful, and this way is nice, but not THAT nice.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh wow that is much lighter. Bummer the only place in AUS you can buy MUFE is in Sydney grrr.


----------



## aradiapdx (Apr 5, 2008)

This is just the most marvelous thread. I use MUFE Mat Velvet + in No. 15 Alabaster. In the summer, this can be just a hair too light, even for me, but the next shade (20) is too dark. The rest of the year, however, this is the perfect color for me. The coverage is wonderful, as you can build it up a bit or put it on fairly sheer. And I have found that if my skin is behaving reasonably well, I can use it as concealor on minor imprefections. 

Lately, my skin has been a tiny bit dry, so some days I have added a tiny bit of Tarte Smooth Operator in Facade to it (probably about 1 part SO to about 3 parts MV+). While SO is not quite as pale as MV, it is sheer enough that adding a little bit of it doesn't make the overall product too dark for me, but makes it work better if I am having a slightly dry day. 

I am curious though if anyone here has recs for good concealor in this color range? I used to be able to blend in a little bit of MAC Studio Finish in NC 15, but it just looks wrong/too dark these days...


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone in the UK taken a look at the new range from Jelly Pong Pong, by Nicola Roberts? As seen on the TV last night?

I have noooo idea what Jelly Pong Pong products are like quality wise.

Welcome To Jelly Pong Pong


----------



## aradiapdx (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh, forgot to mention this. I haven't tried it out yet because there is no Armani counter anywhere in my state, but it looks like they have foundation shades that may even be too light for some of us. I really want to try the LSF (Luminous Silk Foundation), but am just so very hesitant to buy foundation over the internet that I have not sampled first.


----------



## carebear (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with EM being lighter than BE.  I ordered some samples and they all ended up being too light for my skin.


----------



## meganrose55 (Apr 5, 2008)

My newest love is MAC Pro Face and Body Foundation in N1. It sets quickly, is sheer, doesn't make me break out, and is non-transferable!!!! Love Love Love this.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meganrose55* 

 
_My newest love is MAC Pro Face and Body Foundation in N1. It sets quickly, is sheer, doesn't make me break out, and is non-transferable!!!! Love Love Love this._

 
Is this lighter than Studio Fix Fluid in NC15?


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisydeadpetals* 

 
_So I bought MUFE Mat+ Velvet yesterday based on what I read here and it's definitely a lot lighter than MAC Select SPF NW 15.  I think it's a much better match.  At least I can B2M the select spf!   

As I was taking the pictures (i.e. less than 5 minutes), the Select SPF turned really orange - gross! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Select SPF NW15 left and MUFE Mat+ Velvet #15 is on the right in all pictures.  The first one was taken with flash.  The rest were all were taken in natural, cloudy light._

 
That is a major difference. I use NC15 Studio Fix Fluid and it's a tad too dark. Thanks for the pics. It's nice see these side by side.


----------



## meganrose55 (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Is this lighter than Studio Fix Fluid in NC15?_

 

It is more sheer and in my opiniom, blendable. I don't know if it is lighter or not. Maybe closer to a NC20. I also think that I am able to build it more to get the coverage I want at the time.


----------



## Winterwhite (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Is this lighter than Studio Fix Fluid in NC15?_

 
I don´t have the Studio Fix Fluid but Select Foundation in NC 15 and I found Face and Body N1 too dark resp. darker than my Make-Up anyways. 

btw, I once also tested the White F&B at the Pro Store and it didn´t give any coverage at all (to me at least). So for now I´ll stick to Select MU.


----------



## redambition (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh wow that is much lighter. Bummer the only place in AUS you can buy MUFE is in Sydney grrr._

 
MUFE is a available online at Media Makeup. They are based in Adelaide.

hope that helps


----------



## Madam E (Apr 12, 2008)

I am NC15 in MAC colouring / Ivoire 2(C) in Lancome / Sandy Fair in EM...

I have sensitive combination skin (oily T-zone/normal cheeks). My main issue is redness! 

Raves:  
I find Lorac Oil Free Neutralizer (it's a primer but works well on it's own) really helps - it is a pale ivory with a tinge of yellow that really helps tone down the redness;
MAC Light MSF and EM MMU are great powder foundations with good coverage.

Rants:
This is more of a disappointment than a rant - Nars Balanced Foundation in Mont Blanc - gives a great dewy finish but not quite enough coverage and tends to be on the warm side, plus it costs a fortune. 
Most drugstore foundations just don't cut it, in my opinion.


----------



## danielledawn (Apr 23, 2008)

Have you tried mufe duo-matte I use that & love it.  I don't know if you like mineral make-up but everyday mineral has great mineral make up in a huge range of colors and textures.  You can buy samples to try.  I love the texture of this mineral foundation but I'm allergic to minerals.  I hope this helps!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 24, 2008)

Arg... So I'm still trying MAC foundations and the MA I saw was adamant that I'm NW15, not NC but NW15 is too orangy in my opinion.
heres a pic, what do you guys think?
It's a bit more orangy IRL.


----------



## aibell (May 2, 2008)

Hi _Paramnesia! In the picture your foundation looks good! But if it is more orangy IRL than.... the search continues.

I've found the perfect shade in mineral foundation: Lily Lolo porcelain. I would like to find a liquid foundation to match this. I have been using creme pale by La Prairie, but the shade is being discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have such a dry skin, that I need a foundation that doesn't set on my dry patches and I like medium to full coverage... Maybe I'll try to get a hold of a bobbi brown foundation (not available here).
_


----------



## Paramnesia (May 3, 2008)

Yeah the search still continues, I'm hoping maybe the MAC loose mineral powder foundation will match. Though I have no idea when it'll get here.


----------



## Insalubrity (May 6, 2008)

Wow, where are you guys? I feel like the only extremely pale person at times, I get a lot of comments about being really pale from a lot of people, even my boyfriend at times will say something as a joke.  It seems to be a consensus among us and I am also proud of my fair tone.  I use Armani Luminous silk foundation in number 2.  Its fantastic, I love the finish and when i mix it with my smashbox artificial light in diffuse I get a glow that I've gotten compliments on.  Its expensive, I know but for me, its worth the investment for how flawless my skin looks (I have some acne scaring so i need the coverage).  However, i found that there is a new line "skin fabric" that has a shade 1, which might be something to check out.  They also have the luminous silk in 0 which is essentially white and can lighten any of the shades if need be.  

I have tried MAC foundations and I use their concealer but I'm not really impressed.  The texture on my skin looked very unnatural and it was a little bit too dark for me and created that "mask" look. The concealer is starting to have that too but I think its because of the length I've had it and it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 11, 2008)

I went into my local MAC store the other day to pick up MSFN in light to use as a summer foundation... and the woman I was talking to wanted to match me to light medium. I looked at her like she was crazy and suggested she try the light on me. She did and went, "you were right!" 

I think people don't necessarily notice how fair I am all the time because I'm super pink. Piiiiiiiink. Which is why I also laughed at another MA when she suggested I try some NC shades.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 11, 2008)

To be honest I actually prefer NC on me, though I have pink undertones. NW is too orange on me. Though I have a really weird skin tone, which changes with light. Uni toilet mirrors make me look like a ghost, and always look more fuller in the face. I actually have really nice bone structure in the face its just all the extra fat hiding it


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 11, 2008)

I just started using the new Sally Hansen foundation (Inspired by Carmindy Your Skin Make Up) in Porcelain and I looove it. Matches me perfectly and it's only $12.99!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

The NC shades show up super yellow on me. NW is a much better match for my skin. Public washrooms hardly have spectacular lighting.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried the new Shu Face Architect Fluid Smoothing Foundation?

Edited to say: this one won't work for anyone with rosacea who is sensitive to propylene glycol.


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 18, 2008)

I wanted to try Manic Panic Vampyre's Veil pressed powder in Moonlight. It looked light enough in pictures but when I got it last week it's a bit too dark and it's the lightest you can get other then Virgin White. So I bought that to and was thinking about mixing them together.

I was just wondering what anyone else thinks about that.


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (May 21, 2008)

I have what you'd call a classic "English Rose" complexion. Extremely pale with bright rosy cheeks and distinct pink/red undertones. I'm very cool coloured, so any hint of yellow in a foundation *coughallofthemcough* ruins it. In MAC terms I think I'd be something like a NW10.

I haven't tested many, since I'm mostly broke and don't like to waste my money on things that never seem to work. That being said:

L'oreal Translucide powder is amazing for me, as a powder there's basically no coverage but it seems to even out my skin and reduce some of the redness. Most days I pair that over Benefit Boi-ing (which is too yellow, arg).

I also have Revlon Colorstay in Ivory, which I believe is their lightest shade. Again, too yellow but it seems to match okay if I use it sparingly.

This is from my Senior Prom, in the Revlon foundation.


----------



## liv (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I just started using the new Sally Hansen foundation (Inspired by Carmindy Your Skin Make Up) in Porcelain and I looove it. Matches me perfectly and it's only $12.99!_

 

YES I just came on this thread to rave about this stuff!  It's awesome, and Porcelain is a great neutral fair shade (for reference, I'm lighter than NW15 and less pink, Everyday Minerals in Fair is a good match for me so far, still testing my shades)

Coverage is medium and buildable, and is high pigment, so one pump is all you need.  

So far I've only seen mine at Ulta, but some girls on MUA have found it at CVS.


----------



## unbelizable (May 30, 2008)

Thanks to browneyedbaby for mentioning Nicola from Girls Aloud's make up - I'm going to test it out this weekend (on sunday probably) so I will give some feedback about the quality then! You can see what she went through to make the make up here: YouTube - Nicola Roberts - Passions Of Girls Aloud (Part 1/5) P.S This is just part one of the episode - go on youtube to see the other 4 parts! 

It looks really good and has cute packaging.. can't wait to see if it's a perfect match for my skin!!


----------



## Sugarstar1980 (May 31, 2008)

Well it's true! I went to the Make up Forever counter and the Velvet matte foundation in #15 was definitely too light for me - WAY lighter than NC15 (at least in SFF).  So if you are looking for a very light foundation look no more.  The #20 was just right for me, much less yellowy than the NC's


----------



## Buttercup (May 31, 2008)

I have a few foundations that are sitting around not being used, I wonder if any one would be interested in samples of them (i'm pretty sure they are all the lightest shades in all of the brands) to maybe swap with other porcelain beauties?

I've recently tried NARS, Paula Dorf and Youngblood but they are all darker than my natural skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's even harder to find a foundation seeing I have dry, sensitive acne prone skin. Does anyone else have this skintype and found something?


----------



## Lalai (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unbelizable* 

 
_Thanks to browneyedbaby for mentioning Nicola from Girls Aloud's make up - I'm going to test it out this weekend (on sunday probably) so I will give some feedback about the quality then! You can see what she went through to make the make up here:_

 

Thanks for posting this, I was looking for a Youtube clip about the line. I was really interested in the foundations but they only sell them at Asos in the Uk (I think?) and one thing I've learnt is never to buy a foundation without being able to sample it first. It's really frustrating to buy something only to find out it's not a match... So that's the only downside of the line but I really like the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Buttercup*:
I found my perfect foundation from Paul & Joe, Light Cream Foundation. It blends in perfectly, is light but covers at the same time _plus_ it has a shade light enough and doesn't scream out "I've got foundation on" one single bit! I have dry skin and this foundation is perfect for my skin. I think it has some plant oils in it, though, so if your skin clogs up easily from oils maybe it might not be the right one for you... They have other foundations, too, but I'm not sure if the lightest shades as as light as this one in those.

Here's a picture of the bottle, it's not the lightest shade though:


----------



## unbelizable (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah that's what I found when I discovered where it was stocked.. they stock it in London too - can't remember which store (says on the Jelly Pong Pong site), I guess I'm going to have to wait to see what it's like when I go to London for the first time in September for my 21st! Just another excuse to get some more make up haha.

That foundation bottle looks really cute! Might have to try that foundation!


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 1, 2008)

I LOVE Laura Mercier's Mineral Powder SPF 15 in Soft Porcelain. I can NEVER find foundation light enough for my skin and this one just makes me look like a glowing porcelain doll


----------



## Growing Wings (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been wearing L'Oreal True Match foundation in nude ivory.  But whilst I was applying it today, I noticed that it's looking too dark for me now (when did I get that pale?!).  I have no idea where to start looking for even paler foundations.  I really don't want to have to spend big money to get something that's light enough.  Does anybody have any suggestions as to foundations that won't break the bank?  I prefer liquid foundations.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unbelizable* 

 
_Thanks to browneyedbaby for mentioning Nicola from Girls Aloud's make up - I'm going to test it out this weekend (on sunday probably) so I will give some feedback about the quality then!  _

 
Is it just me or does she look nuts in that Youtube video?  Why is her blush so dark and muddy looking?


----------



## Lalai (Jun 8, 2008)

I was really disappointed by the make-up advice I got at Benefit because I went there to look for a blusher and before I even realized what the assistant was doing, she was streaking yellow stuff all over my cheeks and covering my face in foundation that looked too dark. The result didn't look too bad (thank goodness, otherwise my shopping day would've been totally ruined!) but it just wasn't my OWN colour and didn't make my skin look fresh. I want a foundation that matches my skin tone because I don't use it all over, not something that you have to put everywhere to match it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I said that my skin looked yellow but the assistant insisted that it suited me and that I just wasn't used to it. Well yeah, because I'm used to having my natural skin colour, not looking slightly yellow and drabby! I guess the thing that pissed me off the most was that she didn't say she was going to put foundation on and spread it all over my face - you should always ask, right?

Well, I guess the good thing that came out of it was that I now know what I'd look like if I used a bronzer. Didn't like it.


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalai* 

 
_*Buttercup*:
I found my perfect foundation from Paul & Joe, Light Cream Foundation. It blends in perfectly, is light but covers at the same time plus it has a shade light enough and doesn't scream out "I've got foundation on" one single bit! I have dry skin and this foundation is perfect for my skin. I think it has some plant oils in it, though, so if your skin clogs up easily from oils maybe it might not be the right one for you... They have other foundations, too, but I'm not sure if the lightest shades as as light as this one in those.

Here's a picture of the bottle, it's not the lightest shade though:



_

 
I ended up reading the reviews for this foundation and decided to give it a go, so I ordered it online today in shade 00, is that the shade you have? 

Thanks for introducing it to me, sounds promising plus I love Paul & Joe packaging.


----------



## Lalai (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Buttercup* 

 
_I ended up reading the reviews for this foundation and decided to give it a go, so I ordered it online today in shade 00, is that the shade you have? 

Thanks for introducing it to me, sounds promising plus I love Paul & Joe packaging._

 
I hope you'll like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have 01, I don't think they have 00 in foundation (which is weird because the lightest powder shade is 00!). I really like the range and the reviews at make-up alley are mostly positive, so I'm even more convinced it's a good range


----------



## kippeydale (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_My skin is actually dry so Im really sorry but I cant comment on that. I used to use equaliser foundation but i really prefer double wear in shell.

I think shell is on the pink side. I am a nc in mac but i prefer double wear x100000000. Mac studio fix was too yellow for me and I also found it rubbed off reallllly easily!_

 

yeah, I also wear 1C1 Shell when I wear Double Wear.  It is for cool undertones so it is pinkish.  For those who are looking for something less pink, try the shades that are 1N1 or 1W1.

I prefer Lancome's Renergie Lift Foundation in Porcelain 40C.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 11, 2008)

If you like powder foundation, Clinique has a good one called clarifying powder makeup. I actually like it surprisingly. The lightest colour that I use is neutral-yellowish so it doesn't have that pink tinge that most of Clinique's foundations have. Pretty good if you have oily skin and don't need full coverage.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 11, 2008)

I've often had the idea of a line only for pale babes. I wonder what will come of Nicolas.


----------



## Anemone (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unbelizable* 

 
_Thanks to browneyedbaby for mentioning Nicola from Girls Aloud's make up - I'm going to test it out this weekend (on sunday probably) so I will give some feedback about the quality then! You can see what she went through to make the make up here: YouTube - Nicola Roberts - Passions Of Girls Aloud (Part 1/5) P.S This is just part one of the episode - go on youtube to see the other 4 parts! 

It looks really good and has cute packaging.. can't wait to see if it's a perfect match for my skin!!_

 
I've tried it! I doubt I'm the palest _here_ but I usually am in a room... I haven't found my perfect foundation yet but as a colour example I was recently recommended foundation in Diorskin 100 (Ivory), which was a rather good match! (For swedes - MUS's Milk foundation is a very good match!)

I got foundation and concealer from Nicola's line via Asos.com. My foundation colour was porcelain (which is yellow-ish beige). I've seen people complain about the texture of the foundation but I thought it was ok! It's like a sort of... mousse, only not as liquid, if that makes any sense. It goes on good, I didn't need to use very much. It's a bit thin. The texture was matte for me, none of that damp feeling some foundations leave. It lasted the average length of foundations (I have combination skin), but I needed powder as a touch-up. And the colour wasn't right. I need it more pink I think, should've gone for the other one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've only tried it once though, since I bought it recently, so maybe you shouldn't quote me! And the packages are _small_, so remember that if you buy any!


----------



## plexivixen (Jun 20, 2008)

I use Bare Minerals in Fair applied lightly with a 187 brush. Its the only thing that works for me. I can never find liquid foundation that is light.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 2, 2008)

My Alima MMU is still my fave but I just found a very nice liquid -- Prescriptives Virtual Skin in Real Ecru! I'm a bit lighter than NC15 so if any of you with yellow undertones are looking for a liquid I would definitely consider giving this one a try!


----------



## Anemone (Jul 2, 2008)

I've finally been matched to a MAC foundation, and the closest match is NW15. Might help if anyone was looking to try the Dainty Doll foundations!


----------



## Lauras_a_star (Jul 3, 2008)

It's not a foundation but here's some Nars loose powder in 'snow'. It's summer now so NC15 suits me fine, but in winter it's just too orange for my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other powder is just some crappy avon in porcelain


----------



## Raevyn (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_MUFE is a available online at Media Makeup. They are based in Adelaide.

hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for pointing this out.
I'm usually NC15 in Studio Fix, but I've noticed in winter that it can take on a slight orangish hue, which bothers me. I like my paleness! I don't want to cover it up!
I have a few samples from MAC that I'm yet to try - Mineralise SPF 15 in NC15 and Select SPF15 in NC15 - but I have a feeling they're either going to be too heavy on my skin or two yellow. No matter, I mainly got them for the cute little sample pots anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm intrigued with the MUFE Mat+ foundation - I just emailed Media Makeup to see if they will send some samples of the three lightest shade. Gotta say, being pale in a surfy town is hard enough, being pale in Australia is even harder if you want to find a good quality foundation that doesn't make you look like you fell in clay mud.


----------



## littleinkpot (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Laura Mercier has lighter shades which I love (I'm fairer than NW15) and also Everyday Minerals have a really large range, but I'm yet to find the right shade of foundation for me (I like the Intensive Fair concealer though).


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raevyn* 

 
_Thanks for pointing this out.
I'm usually NC15 in Studio Fix, but I've noticed in winter that it can take on a slight orangish hue, which bothers me. I like my paleness! I don't want to cover it up!
I have a few samples from MAC that I'm yet to try - Mineralise SPF 15 in NC15 and Select SPF15 in NC15 - but I have a feeling they're either going to be too heavy on my skin or two yellow. No matter, I mainly got them for the cute little sample pots anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm intrigued with the MUFE Mat+ foundation - I just emailed Media Makeup to see if they will send some samples of the three lightest shade. Gotta say, being pale in a surfy town is hard enough, being pale in Australia is even harder if you want to find a good quality foundation that doesn't make you look like you fell in clay mud._

 
Select SPF foundation is really nice and light. I'm not a big foundation wearer but i can wear it. NC15 suits me best with NW15 powder

I want to try Face and Body foundation though, I do a lot of exercise in my day to day life and i need a foundation that can withstand that.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm an NW15 in MAC's studio stick, but too light for basically any other foundation they have.

I recently got to try MUFE's mat velvet + and I am in LOVE. The lightest shade, number 15/alabaster, is a perfect match for my skin. It's light weight, wears well, and gives just the amount of coverage I want (evens me out and whatnot while not burying my freckles and moles). It looks completely natural on me - if someone didn't know better, they'd never have any idea that I was wearing foundation, because you just can not tell! Even in bright sunshine! Also, a little goes a long way. To anyone who has been thinking about trying out this foundation but hasn't yet, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raevyn* 

 
_Thanks for pointing this out.
I'm usually NC15 in Studio Fix, but I've noticed in winter that it can take on a slight orangish hue, which bothers me. I like my paleness! I don't want to cover it up!
I have a few samples from MAC that I'm yet to try - Mineralise SPF 15 in NC15 and Select SPF15 in NC15 - but I have a feeling they're either going to be too heavy on my skin or two yellow. No matter, I mainly got them for the cute little sample pots anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm intrigued with the MUFE Mat+ foundation - I just emailed Media Makeup to see if they will send some samples of the three lightest shade. Gotta say, being pale in a surfy town is hard enough, being pale in Australia is even harder if you want to find a good quality foundation that doesn't make you look like you fell in clay mud._

 
I have it and it's about a shade or two lighter than NC15 in SFF.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I want to try Face and Body foundation though, I do a lot of exercise in my day to day life and i need a foundation that can withstand that._

 
My friend went to a pro class at the NYC pro store recently and asked about fair foundation shades for me.  I've been wearing the MUFE Mat+ Velvet in #15/alabaster.

The instructor suggested starting with N1 in face and body and adding face and body in white (which I think is a pro product) until you get a light enough shade.  I've tried it out a few times and while it seems to work I just wish I didn't have to mix to get something light enough!  For now I'm sticking with MUFE.  It's the best match I've found.


----------



## AlysonWithaY (Jul 8, 2008)

I can only wear NW15 if I apply it pretty lightly. It's a smidge too dark. Things that matched me better are:

Prescriptives - Camellia (the lightest shade in the B/R range)
Alima (if you're into minerals, but this has sheeeer coverage) - Lily (C0)
Estee Lauder Doublewear - 1C1 Shell

What doesn't work:

Laura Mercier oil-free (way too yellow)
mark. powder buff (supposed to be a dupe for studio fix but the ivory is way too yellow for me)
anything from the drugstore except for the _old _formula of revlon colorstay w/o the soft flex. none of that covergirl, maybelline, etc. has worked.

I also am intrigued to try NYX's twin cake in Pale. It's supposed to be basically white. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope that helped some.


----------



## Anemone (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if Laura Mercier's foundation in Blush Ivory is much darker than Porcelain Ivory? I tried the Porcelain one recently and I'm uncertain whether it was a little too yellow. I know they're yellow-based, but still! In outside lighting it looked a bit obvious. 
I'm trying to find the perfect foundation, after only having used a horrible Clinique one.


----------



## Raevyn (Jul 13, 2008)

Bah! MUFE Mat+ was too dark and too pink for me.
Though I did go into the city yesterday and had a look at Laura Mercier, and I think I've found my foundation. The girl did a little test spot on me, and the Silk Creme foundation in the new shade of soft ivory is an almost perfect match, and it feels so beautiful on as well. Plus the translucent powder seems to actually be translucent - who knew!
I got a sample, so it will be interesting to see what a full face feels like. Definitely worth checking out. The primer is also lovely.
Also had a testing with Nars in Mont Blanc and Stila oil free in A - the Stila felt lovely, and both looked to be a good match, but one of them went orange after a few minutes (not sure which coz she put them side by side) so they might be some others people would like to try out.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ I am a big fan of Stila Oil-free. Many, many foundations go orange on me and that one doesn't so I'll put my money on the NARS!


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone know how Estee Lauder's Double Wear foundation compares to MAC shades?  I've just tried the Estee Lauder foundation in Shell and it was too dark.  I'm contemplating going for a MAC foundation, but as it's quite a way for me to travel, I was wondering if anyone knew if MAC do a foundation lighter than Estee Lauder's Shell?  TIA!


----------



## concertina (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm about a NW15 with TONS of redness, sensitivity and combination skin and I just got Color Matched at the Prescriptives counter. Took away nearly all of the redness (thats a miracle right there!) and stayed on perfectly. 

So if you can bear to part with that much money, I say try Prescriptives!!


----------



## Anemone (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_Does anyone know how Estee Lauder's Double Wear foundation compares to MAC shades? I've just tried the Estee Lauder foundation in Shell and it was too dark. I'm contemplating going for a MAC foundation, but as it's quite a way for me to travel, I was wondering if anyone knew if MAC do a foundation lighter than Estee Lauder's Shell? TIA!_

 
Shell was a little bit dark for me too and I've tried both Estee Lauder's and MAC's during the past weeks. My closest match in MAC foundation is NW15. It was rather visible on me though, not as natural as some other foundations. Didn't like it at all! So I personally wouldn't make the trip for that! Hope this helps.


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 19, 2008)

I ended up needing to take a trip to MAC anyway, so decided to get matched.  They matched me at NW15, which is the closest match I've found.  Way better than Estee Lauder's Shell!  I have no idea what I'm gonna do when my sort of tan disappears!  But for now, I've found my foundation!


----------



## Anemone (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_I ended up needing to take a trip to MAC anyway, so decided to get matched.  They matched me at NW15, which is the closest match I've found.  Way better than Estee Lauder's Shell!  I have no idea what I'm gonna do when my sort of tan disappears!  But for now, I've found my foundation!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh good! I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## innocent (Jul 28, 2008)

such a great topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i had many problems with this, i am super pale, so pale, people can't believe it's natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soooo, for years i used l'oreal's fluid foundation, brightest one, it is very sheer, and it was good for everyday look etc.
after that i needed something of better quality, and i purchased subli'mine from givenchy, also nice, a bit yellowish, but sheerness lights it enough for day looks.
now i'm using shiseido smoothing veil, it's primer and it's great. it's completely white and mixes with complexion in a great way. since i have it, i don't wear liquid foundation on a daily basis.
however, when i want more coverage, i put subli'mine over it and then shiseido luminizing pressed powder 01 (three shades of white) all over my face. it's very translucent, so i need a lot of it to get that extra drama effect.
i also found that chanel's vitalumiere in 010 suits me great!
sisley also has some very light foundations, but they're prices are beyond my universe.
so, i'm still in search of something creamy, white and with some coverage, to use for night looks and special occasions (i'm goth)
i saw that MAC PRO has full coverage foundation in white, but here, in croatia, we don't have MAC and i can't order this form anywhere...
but it's probably usefull information for you lucky girls

(i forgot to mention that all shades of MAC and Shiseido are too dark for me, and i have neutral white skin shade normal to dry)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raevyn* 

 
_ I did go into the city yesterday and had a look at Laura Mercier, and I think I've found my foundation. The girl did a little test spot on me, and the Silk Creme foundation in the new shade of soft ivory is an almost perfect match, and it feels so beautiful on as well. Plus the translucent powder seems to actually be translucent - who knew!
I got a sample, so it will be interesting to see what a full face feels like. Definitely worth checking out._

 
I am wearing LM Silk Creme in Soft Ivory today and love it. My best matches in liquid foundations are the LM, Prescriptives Virtual Skin Real Ecru and Stila Oil-Free in A (but this last one is a tad too light, which is pretty amazing).


----------



## Raevyn (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:






Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raevyn* 

 
_I did go into the city yesterday and had a look at Laura Mercier, and I think I've found my foundation. The girl did a little test spot on me, and the Silk Creme foundation in the new shade of soft ivory is an almost perfect match, and it feels so beautiful on as well. Plus the translucent powder seems to actually be translucent - who knew!
I got a sample, so it will be interesting to see what a full face feels like. Definitely worth checking out._









I am wearing LM Silk Creme in Soft Ivory today and love it. My best matches in liquid foundations are the LM, Prescriptives Virtual Skin Real Ecru and Stila Oil-Free in A (but this last one is a tad too light, which is pretty amazing).  
 
I ended up buying the Silk Creme in Soft Ivory, the translucent setting powder, the primer and the Secret camouflage in SC-1. Perfect tonal match, feels so nice on the skin, and has staying power like nothing else (it stayed during a full on teary I had with my mum in a shopping centre car park after we got some bad news, no tear tracks, no red blotchy skin, perfect!)
The only thing I've found is that I need to keep my skin very well moisturised as it seems to be a bit powdery in some place - just the crevices on the nose and just under my lip.
THe stila oil  free in A was a great match for me too, but it felt a little sheer for my tastes - I like medium to full coverage that is buildable. I can always make a foundation sheerer, but I can't build something that's not meant to be built.


----------



## FemmeFroufrou (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: When NW15 is too dark: Foundation help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redhead2000* 

 
_I wore NW15 for two years, but one day I noticed I looked orange. I went to Sephora and they tried a zillion shades. Finally, I found my HG foundation--Vincent Longo Healthy Skin in Porcelain. It is about $50, but well worth it. I don't know why MAC can't make a lighter shade._

 
Becasue Estee Lauder owns them. The first thing EL does when it takes over a cosmetic company is discontinue the pale shades since they sell the least. (EL pushes for individual product profit, not just overall profit.)  Can't say I blame them--all the great pale shades (Prescriptives extra light warm, Aveda Linen, etc) barely sold before they got d/c.  It's the consumer who is at fault.  If I got $1 for every woman who I see wearing a foundation shade too dark for them I'd be a multi millionaire.

Has anyone ever noticed how east asian women's foundation usually match extremelly well?  I blame the whole tan mind-set and fashion.


----------



## FemmeFroufrou (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeaCup* 

 
_Has anyone noticed runway models are paler than Morticia Adams?!

What do THEY use?_

 
Bright lights.

Models, with very few exceptions, won't make it to the runway or to the top (for that matter) if they have pale skins. It's more difficult to do pale skin  make up (asymmetry is more evident) and there is a tendency for their skins  to photograph unevenly.  Medium to dark fair with deep yellow/golden tones is the cookie cutter model formula.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been thinking of trying the MUFE Mat Velvet since it's coming up on cooler months and my NW15 will be too orange for me then. I'm wondering, it's more of a cream than a liquid right? Or at least that's what it appears to me, so how do all of you apply it? Foundation brush, kabuki, 187? Love for some input


----------



## Brittni (Aug 7, 2008)

Fafi, I'd blend with a kabuki.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_I have been thinking of trying the MUFE Mat Velvet since it's coming up on cooler months and my NW15 will be too orange for me then. I'm wondering, it's more of a cream than a liquid right? Or at least that's what it appears to me, so how do all of you apply it? Foundation brush, kabuki, 187? Love for some input_

 
It's a liquid but it's a pretty thick liquid. SFF's texture is quite similar if that helps at all.

I've tried using a 187 dupe, a regular foundation brush and a kabuki and they all work well. Kabuki gives the nicest finish because I have to use the least amount of foundation and just a tiny bit gives me medium coverage. I have to work fast with this foundation and take longer to apply with the 187 so it's harder to blend with that brush if you're not used to it, but if you are, it gives a really nice finish and the regular foundation brush gives more coverage so you need less and for me it ends up looking more natural because I'm more used to using that sort of brush.

Also, for anyone looking for a light coverage, inexpensive foundation, Maybelline's pure makeup is good and they're light 1 shade is around NC15, it's just a bit lighter on me.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 8, 2008)

Right now I'm a pretty good match to SFF NC15 (the NW just makes me look like a little piggie..), but I fear that when winter comes that'll be a tad too dark for me. But luckily I'm one of those persons who tan really easily despite being fair skinned so my arms are always a bit darker than my face so with blending the foundation to my neck I can pretty much fool the colour mismatch as I don't really show cleavage on the winter (it's just too damn cold in here.).


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone use MUFE Face and Body who's an NC15 in SFF? Anys shade recs? Really want to try it!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 8, 2008)

Does Sephora give samples like MAC does? I hate trying on foundation in a store, I would much rather try it at home to see how it looks in different lighting.


----------



## laperle (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a NW15, but I highly recommend Diorskin Forever in 010 (mine is 020, a bit dark for me, but it works), which is lighter than MAC's 15.

I really like Dior's foundations. They're more expensive but my skin seems to really get along with them.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 29, 2008)

Have any NC15's (or a bit lighter) tried MUFE HD liquid? I'd like to give it a try but don't know what shade.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 17, 2008)

I keep changing my mind about what looks good and what doesn't.  
I can pick foundation for someone else no problem IRL but for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I love something and then suddenly I think the colour is all wrong or the texture or the wearability.

So frustrating!  I know a lot of it is in my head.  I am just no able to be realistic and objective with my own face.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Does Sephora give samples like MAC does? I hate trying on foundation in a store, I would much rather try it at home to see how it looks in different lighting._

 
MAC's given me pigment samples before, so I know they give samples.  I'm heading there after work to replace a blush/trade in for a free eyeshadow!/ask about foundations/tinted moisturizers.  They have containers, and I don't see WHY they wouldn't let you take a sample home.  Their light's good, but completely different from home/work/outside.  As soon as I leave the store, things look different.

If they don't let you take it home, try this.  Have them put it on you (either all over or on your jawline) and wear it around for a bit.  I hear some of them tend to "warm up" (read "change color").  Wear it around, outside, home, whatever, and see if you like the color.

edit - OMG I'm completely stupid!  I misread that.  

YES! Sephora does give samples.  I'm on my way there tonight (thankfully MAC and Sephora are REALLY close to each other in the same mall), and I've walked out with numerous samples.  You have to ask, and I don't know how many they'd give out, but it's worth a shot!  I'm hoping for 3 or 4..I'm looking for a new tinted moisturizer AND foundation!


----------



## ktdetails (Sep 23, 2008)

Bobbi Brown's Stick Foundation in Porcelain 0 is the best color match I've found.
Her Alabaster 00 shade - matched my neck but made me look dead. The porcelain shade works best.
It's not orange, it's not brown, it's not pink.
It's fleshy pale yellow.  
(I'm norweigan/irish - pale - with ruddy cheeks)
The yellow cancels my pink cheeks.

I'm thinking about trying Laura Mercier's primer underneath to give it something to hold on to.
It's a very creamy foundation.  

MAC - too dark/ brown
Laura Mercier - too dark/yellow brown
MakeUpForever - too dark/pink or brown
Smashbox - too dark/brown
Dior - too dark/orange
Prescriptives - too pink


----------



## Siobhan (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi all, So I can empathise 100% with this problem.
 I'm Irish, pale is an overstatment although I've yellow undertones, and my biggest problem is that I've freckles on my face but not really on my neck and chest so to match everything up I have to lighten my face up without looking washed out which is a task when you've dark hair!
 So I work with make-up forever and of they're foundations the best shades are no. 115 in the H.D range though I sometimes mix in a bit of no. 110 (The lightest) for during the day.
 The Mat Velvet in no. 15 is uber pale but definately only for the oily of skin as it's definately drying. 
 In face and body the no. 20 (Ivory) is pretty much the palest but even then not pale enough. 
 Liduid Lift which is for slightly drier skins is great in no.'s 1 and 11 (most of the mufe foundations aren't in numerical order which can be confusing).
 Full cover no. 2 is super pale for the creamiest of skin tones, I use no. 4 which is slightly cool toned and no. 6 is ever so slightly warmer.
 Like most of ye, I love M.A.C but also find most of the shades too dark with the only exception of mineralize satin finish nc 15. 
 A decent irish brand called Kohl. have a good range,( I suppose they realise they have to have paler shades being an Irish brand!) and I use the shade Linen of the matte foundation which at the moment is my favourite as it is totally neutral and is the most beautiful creamy colour (real cream that is, not like the often sandy coloured "creams" of other foundations) and it's not at all too white.
 Finally, for summer when I'm ever so slightly more yellow I use Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich foundation in alabaster which has a lovely texture!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Have any NC15's (or a bit lighter) tried MUFE HD liquid? I'd like to give it a try but don't know what shade._

 
My skin is neutral with slight yellowish tones and I matched with 117.


----------



## Anemone (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm starting to think that buying a white foundation and then just using it to lighten regular foundations is the best way to go... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though it's a bit annoying to always have to use two different ones!


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 4, 2008)

Ughh... does anyone else find that the MAC foundation/powder makes you look like a pale ghost when you take pictures?

I asked an artist and they said something in the formula attracts light and that's why your face looks so pale in pictures. Am I the only one absolutely getting annoyed by this??  lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 8, 2008)

I am pale too and I match to the BodyShop Oil Free Balancing Foundation in 01 and their concealer in 01. I also match to the Oil-Free Even Finish Compact Foundation by Bobbi Brown in Warm Ivory. Is the Porcelain one lighter than Warm Ivory? Maybe I'll need an even lighter one for the winter and I like the Bobbi Brown Foundation more. In MAC Concealer I match NW15.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Does anyone use MUFE Face and Body who's an NC15 in SFF? Anys shade recs? Really want to try it!_

 
I am an NC 15 and I bought HD in 110 and it is spot on perfect.  I am in love with this foundation.  I have tried MAC, Clinique, Perscriptives, and so on.  Perscriptives was my fav before HD, however it made me look a bit ghostly.  There is enough warmth in HD 110 to give me that healthy glow.  I am fully hooked on HD and HD powder!  The HD powder is transluscent, however the whiteness of it keeps my face from looking too pink.  If you live near a Sephora I would highly recommend getting a sample. HTH!


----------



## Anemone (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I am pale too and I match to the BodyShop Oil Free Balancing Foundation in 01 and their concealer in 01. I also match to the Oil-Free Even Finish Compact Foundation by Bobbi Brown in Warm Ivory. Is the Porcelain one lighter than Warm Ivory? Maybe I'll need an even lighter one for the winter and I like the Bobbi Brown Foundation more. In MAC Concealer I match NW15._

 
I'm NW15 in foundation and I've just bought that compact in Porcelain! Bought it over the internet though since Bobbi Brown isn't available here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So I haven't seen warm ivory in person, but maybe we can compare notes when I get it?


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2008)

*** Note to moderators ***

Hi, is there a way to make "Porcelain Beauties", or some other name for people of light color, a topic under "Cosmetic Topics"  in the Forum?  I have light skin and it's always hard to find discussions on Specktra.net for people of light skin.

Thank you!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I am going to try Dainty Doll soon! I am getting far far far to pale for my NC15....Eugh... I hate winter!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anemone* 

 
_I'm NW15 in foundation and I've just bought that compact in Porcelain! Bought it over the internet though since Bobbi Brown isn't available here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I haven't seen warm ivory in person, but maybe we can compare notes when I get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be great.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 13, 2008)

I just went to the Vincent Longo site to check out the foundations and at the top it has a code for 30% off until 10/31-- code is newlaunch. I wish it included free shipping too.


----------



## Anemone (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_That would be great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've received my compact now! It seems really great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying it on tomorrow to see but it seems like a really good colour match. Do you have more yellow or pink undertones?

We should post some pale foundation swatches here!


----------



## annikay (Oct 15, 2008)

I've pretty much decided to give up on foundation. I use Max Factor Facefinity Compact Foundaton (powder foundation) in 01 Porcelain, and I like the finish and how you can put very little of it on - I hate the feeling of makeup on me, I usually hate all liquid foundations - but it's too dark, especially when my skin gets oily during the day. So I'm going to try MAC MSF Natural in Light (with 181 or 182 brush) and hope that it has enough coverage paired with a concealer and that it won't turn darker on me with my oil slick of a face


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 19, 2008)

The only foundation I've found that's not too yellow or pink is Nars Oil Free in Mont Blanc.  MAC and MUFE are both too yellow or to dark for me, which makes me sad.  The Nars is a light to medium coverage, and I find it to have a texture on my skin like Stila tinted moisturizer.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_The only foundation I've found that's not too yellow or pink is Nars Oil Free in Mont Blanc. MAC and MUFE are both too yellow or to dark for me, which makes me sad. The Nars is a light to medium coverage, and I find it to have a texture on my skin like Stila tinted moisturizer._

 

NARS Mont Blanc is awesome! My friend works at Sephora and gave me some samples to try because I am so pale and can never find a decent foundation...this is by far the best one that I have used.


----------



## girloflowers (Oct 20, 2008)

girls, I have found the answer to our prayers.
Three answers actually.
Graftobian
RCMA
Cinema Secrets.

I use cinema secrets in i thiiiink 301? or 311? now and it's amaazing!
I also have a graftobian palette which rocks
Haven't used rcma YET but judging by their range I'm sure I'll be able to find something that suits!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_NARS Mont Blanc is awesome! My friend works at Sephora and gave me some samples to try because I am so pale and can never find a decent foundation...this is by far the best one that I have used._

 
I completely agree!  The only bad thing is it's $40 a bottle... :-\  It's worth it, and I buy it..but it's like punishment for being pale!

Shu uemura has some pretty pale stuff.  I'm going to try that next.  Does anyone use that?  Do they like it?  Is it too heavy/provide too much coverage?  How does it work on sensitive skin?  Combination skin?


----------



## girloflowers (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_I completely agree!  The only bad thing is it's $40 a bottle... :-\  It's worth it, and I buy it..but it's like punishment for being pale!

Shu uemura has some pretty pale stuff.  I'm going to try that next.  Does anyone use that?  Do they like it?  Is it too heavy/provide too much coverage?  How does it work on sensitive skin?  Combination skin?_

 
i've had their spf powder foundation used on me once and i loved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it evened out my skintone and wasn't too heavy, and it was aaaalmost the right shade


----------



## Growing Wings (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_NARS Mont Blanc is awesome! My friend works at Sephora and gave me some samples to try because I am so pale and can never find a decent foundation...this is by far the best one that I have used._

 
I've just splashed out and bought myself some NARS foundation.  Mont Blanc is the perfect shade for me.  Way better than MAC's foundations.  It's such a shame that it's so expensive (£31 for us UK girls).


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 30, 2008)

i tried mufa hd foundation in 110 today and it was a perfect match for me (a bit lighter than nw15).


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_i tried mufa hd foundation in 110 today and it was a perfect match for me (a bit lighter than nw15)._

 
I'm so jealous!  We tried all the MUFE foundations on me and none of them matched.  If I ever get any sort of color to my face..which is highly unlikely...I want to get some of it.

I guess that's one of the catch 22's of being a porcelain beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Compliments on the fair skin, but you can't wear any of the good stuff because no one ever makes it light enough.


----------



## Lessandes (Nov 6, 2008)

I use a foundation from GRIMAS which is called "Neutral hell" in German, if they translate it correctely, it should be "Neutral fair" or something like that in English....it's a brand which comes from the Netherlands I think....they produce mainly theater make-up, but also nice eyeshadows and I *love* their foundation....it has really good coverage and it's very pale but without beeing only white or yellow (which is a problem I have with lots of foundations).

KRYOLAN produces a foundation which comes close to the GRIMAS one in colour, it is number 020, but I don't like it how it feels against the skin, it feels a bit too sticky for me....however, I know a lot of people who are using it and don't have that problem with it.


----------



## innocent (Nov 19, 2008)

my new discovery is Chanel Blanc, they say it's a primer, but it's more like white liquid foundation. it can be mixed with foundation to lighten it, or put on face alone.
although I don't prefer it as a primer (Shiseido's Smoothing Veil is much much better for me), as a white foundation is really great


----------



## Lalai (Nov 23, 2008)

This isn't a foundation but I found out that the Majolica Majorca Pressed Fantasia 24H powder is really good for me. It's sheer so there's not really any coverage but the definite plus of it is that it seals the foundation, gets rid of shine and doesn't leave a powdery finish.

I usually apply powder with a brush (always) because otherwise the result is really powdery and cakey. This powder is completely different, however: I can apply it with the puff that comes with it and the look is completely natural. I don't know how well it works for oily skin but it gets a definite thumbs up from me!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 30, 2008)

I just got back from Sephora, where I took another porcelain beauty friend of mine to show her the NARS foundation I wear.

They've discontinued Mont Blanc!  It's not even on the website anymore and they didn't have any extras at the store.  When did this happen?!  It took me forever to find a foundation that works with my skintone.

Ugh.  I don't know what I'm going to do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have 3/4 a bottle left, but still!


----------



## -moonflower- (Nov 30, 2008)

I found a very, very pale cheap foundation the other day. It's a Maybelline one, Dream Matte Powder in 01 Rose Nude (which is paler than Rose Ivory, oddly enough) and it was the only foundation in the whole Boots shop that was even close to being pale enough for a friend of mine who is red-haired, Irish pale. Every other foundation in the shop was really orange on her or else way to yellow-toned. Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Korms (Dec 4, 2008)

I've decided I need to plonk myself in the pale category.  I hadn't really cosidered myself to be super duper pale but I'm starting to find a lot of the so called pale shades of foundations too dark for me.

I tried MAC's Mineralize Foundation Loose in Light and that was ok in the summer but is now too dark for me.  The Mineralize Skinfisnish Natural in Light (technically not a foundation, I know) is ok because it is sheer and thus is no biggie if the colour doesn't match exactly but it doesn't give enough coverage, or work well with my oily skin.  I recently went to a counter to get a match on some Studio Fix Fluid and walked out with NW15 but when I got home was horrified to find it was too dark, almost what I would expect an NW20/25 to be!  I'm kind of thinking maybe I should have got the NC15 instead but I'm not sure if that would be equally as dark, just with a yellow undertone instead?  

I get really confused with the SFF because I see photos of people who are clearly paler than me, almost ghostly, and they use NW15/NC15 and they always have a lovely porcelain look about them.

Bah


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 4, 2008)

NC15 does look lighter than NW15 if you want to try.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 4, 2008)

I recently tried MAC Face & Body and I think C1 is lighter than NC15, if that helps anyone!


----------



## innocent (Dec 6, 2008)

I tried Sisley foundation. shade 0 porcelain is sooo light, lightest one I've ever seen (except Armani, of course). but also the priciest one.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 6, 2008)

I wear MAC studiofix nw15. It use to be fine for me, but maybe due to the winter im paler. It looks to dark. Even a little orangy! Any advice. Whats paler than that!


----------



## delic1999 (Dec 7, 2008)

If you like meneral make-up( or hate how heavy liquid foundation feels on your skin and want to try something different). Everyday minerals makes a foundation wich is the lightest I have found yet. 

Everyday Minearls foundation
*"Buff-Fair Neutral
*Ideal for the most porcelain skin with earthy ivory undertones. If you have never found a foundation light enough, this may be for you! This adaptable shade can also be used to lighten up darker foundations. By Heather"

https://www.everydayminerals.com/ind...d=21&Itemid=41

*Edit* 3/27-It's super light and was actualy too pale for me...and I didn't think that was possible. I recently found out that I'm olive-fair in everyday minerals.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 7, 2008)

^Everyday Minerals really does have a good selection for super pale people. The good thing about them too is that they don't look white or pasty on the skin, like some mineral make-up. I am currently using this, but my problem is that my skin gets super dry in the winter and powder make-up will not work much longer. Liquid foundations almost always turn some weird orange/too pink shade on me...


----------



## delic1999 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_^Everyday Minerals really does have a good selection for super pale people. The good thing about them too is that they don't look white or pasty on the skin, like some mineral make-up. I am currently using this, but my problem is that my skin gets super dry in the winter and powder make-up will not work much longer. Liquid foundations almost always turn some weird orange/too pink shade on me..._

 
I use a moisturizer (clean and clear oil free dual action moisturizer) first before I put on my mineral make up. I used to have horibly flaky dry skin and now that no longer exists. I just apply it all over my face and let is soak in before i put on my mineral make up. You have to use a moistuerizer everyday and i swear your skin will turn around.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ I agree. On an everyday basis I use Alima N1 over MD Forte Replenish Hydrating Cream. After experimenting with a whole bunch of liquids/creams, I haven't found anything that gives my skin a better look than that combination. Pretty much any PPP should be able to find a match among Alima's "0" and "1" levels in 6 different undertones - Cool, Neutral, Warm, Beige, Golden and Olive, and if not they will do custom mixes:

Satin Matte Foundation | Mineral Makeup from Alima Pure


----------



## UrbanEast (Dec 9, 2008)

Big rave for MUFE Face and Body.  The #4 shade is very close to my skintone but because I live right by their boutique, they custom blended for me using #4 as a base.  It's absolutely perfect now.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a big new rave for Chantecaille Real Skin SPF30 in Fresh! The finish is incredible and the match is fab. The downside is that Chantecaille is very inaccessible and outrageously expensive. I also like Future Skin in Alabaster.

Real Skin Foundation -  Neiman Marcus

Future Skin Foundation♥-♥ Neiman Marcus


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 20, 2008)

I am going to have to check this out. I can't find any foundation I am happy with! Thanks!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_If you like meneral make-up( or hate how heavy liquid foundation feels on your skin and want to try something different). Everyday minerals makes a foundation wich is the lightest I have found yet. I'm very pale so anything with yellow or pink undertones i it doesn't work on me. This is the only thing that works for my skin tone.

Everyday Minearls foundation
*"Buff-Fair Neutral*
Ideal for the most porcelain skin with earthy ivory undertones. If you have never found a foundation light enough, this may be for you! This adaptable shade can also be used to lighten up darker foundations. By Heather"

https://www.everydayminerals.com/ind...d=21&Itemid=41_

 
this is exactly what i use!
i find it so so hard to match foundation to my skin tone because i have neutral undertone and am very pale. 

however, i really want to find a liquid foundation because id like the extra coverage sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use a primer and i find that the mineral makeup doesnt have that much staying power. unfortunately i dont have much available where i live and ordering foundation online just doesnt work for me. this weekend im going to visit my family and there is a sephora, and i plan to try as many things as i can and get as many samples as they will give me! i want to try MUFE HD and stila for sure. ill report back if i find anything that works!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 27, 2008)

I've found my foundation love in the form of MUFE mat velvet + in Alabaster, but what about concealers?

Do any of you fellow pale folk have concealer loves? If yes, what's the coverage like?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 27, 2008)

I use mat velvet+ in that shade too and CoverFX's cream foundation is practically the same shade. It's about 40% pigment and is pretty much a concealer in a foundation sized compact. Expensive but worth it. It needs to be set with powder but you barely need any and it lasts forever and it's meant for sensitive skin so it probably won't break you out. I love it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I use mat velvet+ in that shade too and CoverFX's cream foundation is practically the same shade. It's about 40% pigment and is pretty much a concealer in a foundation sized compact. Expensive but worth it. It needs to be set with powder but you barely need any and it lasts forever and it's meant for sensitive skin so it probably won't break you out. I love it._

 
Oooh, what shade of the CoverFX stuff do you use?


----------



## Danfanny (Dec 28, 2008)

im in between an NC15 and and NW15
neither one is a completly perfect match
no one would notice whether i wore one or the other 
but i notice 
At the moment i am using Clinique's Repair wear foundation in Alabaster Breeze and set with MSF in Light its perfect

but concealers are where the problems lie
they reccomend you use one to two shades lighter for undereye
how the hell we ment to do that when they dont make them that light haha
any recomendations??


----------



## Septemba (Dec 28, 2008)

Is anyone else 110 in MUFE HD? What are you in other foundies? I'm curious because I haven't worn foundation in ages and I don't even *know* what shade I might be...!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oooh, what shade of the CoverFX stuff do you use?_

 
E0. E10 is really a perfect match but they discontinued a bunch of colours.


----------



## Kitiara (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a concealer (there is a foundation and powder too) by flirt! called My Fair Lady. It's the palest color I've ever seen. its a good amount too, .5floz/15ml


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danfanny* 

 
_im in between an NC15 and and NW15
neither one is a completly perfect match
no one would notice whether i wore one or the other 
but i notice 
At the moment i am using Clinique's Repair wear foundation in Alabaster Breeze and set with MSF in Light its perfect

but concealers are where the problems lie
they reccomend you use one to two shades lighter for undereye
how the hell we ment to do that when they dont make them that light haha
any recomendations??_

 
I, for one, go darker under the eyes. I'm paler than NC/NW15 everywhere but under my eyes, where I can use NW20.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_E0. E10 is really a perfect match but they discontinued a bunch of colours._

 
I went tonight to investigate this stuff. At my SDM, they had the cover creme in E10, but not E0. E10 is yellow on me. The E0 in the liquid foundation was a dead on match.


----------



## Growing Wings (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Is anyone else 110 in MUFE HD? What are you in other foundies? I'm curious because I haven't worn foundation in ages and I don't even *know* what shade I might be...!_

 
I'm curious as to this too.  Anybody know how it compares to NARS mont blanc?  I'd love to try MUFE HD, but there's nowhere that sells MUFE near me (actually, there's only one place in the whole of the uk!) so I wouldn't be able to swatch it first.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 9, 2009)

ugh ive been wearing smashbox hd foundation in Fair0 for the past couple of weeks and have been fairly happy with it.
but today i wore a very low cut top and i realize that my neck is EVEN more pale than my face. the fair0 really does match the skintone on my face, but it looks so weird with the paler neck (i do take some foundation down on my neck to blend). wtf am i supposed to do about that? wear a foundation that is too pale for my face but that matches my neck? also i guess im back to square one for liquid foundation


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 9, 2009)

i'm 110 in mufe hd. mac's studio fix fluid nw15 was too dark for me, but i do use the studio fix powder in nw15. i can't compare mufe hd to any other foundation because everything else has always been too dark for me. it's the first liquid foundation that really matches my skintone.

@growing wings: i looked at your fotds and i'd say we have a similiar skintone. i'm not a 100% sure since it's just a pic so i don't know if this is any help. i could try and post a swatch if you want!


----------



## innocent (Jan 15, 2009)

Good news 
!!!!
Lancome has very light shades of cream and compact powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And their quality is excellent!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 16, 2009)

CoverFX's mineral foundation is pretty light but not as light as their other E0 shades. It's more of a glowy powder foundation and is perfect in the winter.


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Jan 16, 2009)

I recently used a sample of the MUFE HD foundation in #110. The color was a pretty good match, but I felt it had just a tad too much of pink undertones for my skin. I currently use, and love, Sally Hansen's natural beauty foundation in the lightest shade(porcelain) and it's really nice. It's a very pale shade, and quite neutral in tone, but it does tend to lean toward the pinkish side.
I'm dying to try NARS loose powder in snow. I'm just too cheap to shell out the money.lol


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 17, 2009)

The MUFE HD foundation in #110 is a really good match for me but my trouble is finding a good powder to help with my oily skin. I love the look of Duo Mat over this but they are all too dark and still have the oily problem. HD #110 is a much better match than I can get in the Matte Velvet+. I think I will try MUFE Super Matte Loose Powder, but I do like the coverage a pressed powder gives. Sephora doesn't carry the lighter shades in the pressed powder if you go on the MUFE site and look at the shades.

Has anyone tried Smashbox's Anti-Shine? I've heard it's good and only takes a small amount. I tried their primer light for oily skin but it didn't work for me. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 18, 2009)

I use
Face and Body in White
and studio fix pastel in shivering white.
they are great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






the face and body, since its really light coverage, blends in with my skin and doenst make me look dead. 
And the powder, if i blend it in my skin enough I dont look dead either....but together I look ghosty. But, I dont do that.

I'll switch em.
F&B with colored powder. (for light coverage)
or colored liquid with SF. (on bad acne days)
just depending on how much coverage I want that day.



So, you could mix you N_15 (or whatever you're using) with some white and it'll prob. be nice for what you want?
idk if some one has said this before but just throwing it out there


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitiara* 

 
_I use
Face and Body in White
and studio fix pastel in shivering white.
they are great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






the face and body, since its really light coverage, blends in with my skin and doenst make me look dead. 
And the powder, if i blend it in my skin enough I dont look dead either....but together I look ghosty. But, I dont do that.

I'll switch em.
F&B with colored powder. (for light coverage)
or colored liquid with SF. (on bad acne days)
just depending on how much coverage I want that day.



So, you could mix you N_15 (or whatever you're using) with some white and it'll prob. be nice for what you want?
idk if some one has said this before but just throwing it out there_

 
I think part of the problem with the MAC foundations is in fact the undertones. Sure, you can lighten a shade, but the undertones can still be wrong. I know plenty of very pale people have distinct pink undertones, and on me I have the choices of yellow (NC) or orange (NW) from MAC. That's something that white just won't fix.


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I think part of the problem with the MAC foundations is in fact the undertones. Sure, you can lighten a shade, but the undertones can still be wrong. I know plenty of very pale people have distinct pink undertones, and on me I have the choices of yellow (NC) or orange (NW) from MAC. That's something that white just won't fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was just throwing it out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But from what I see when testing it out, a drop of F&B with a normal foundation shade just lightened it, it didn't change undertones in it.

So an NW/NC15 could add a tiny drop of white to their foundation and mix them together and just lighten it up a bit.

It's at least trying to get a sample of or somthing.....


----------



## MorianNoxa (Jan 31, 2009)

I use and love the Shiseido Concealer 1 Light Clair,
but so far no such luck with foundations. Still on the search.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 31, 2009)

I love Estee Lauder's Doublewear foundation in Shell. I have pink undertones. The MAC stuff is too dark or too yellow. That's the problem I have shiseido as well - they get EXTREMELY fair but it's very, very yellow. The other fabulous match I found was the Prescriptives AnyWear powder in Camellia - but I hate how fast I go through it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could find something similar for less money.


----------



## widdershins (Feb 1, 2009)

I've just tried NYX's lightest foundation and it matches really well. It does have a slightly strong smell...but if scents don't bother you, I would definitely check it out. It matches perfectly with my neck!


----------



## circe1202 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sally Hansen's line with Carmindy, "Inspired by Carmindy Natural Beauty", has the best foundation that I've ever come across in the color Porcelain. It's a true neutral foundation that provides medium, yet buildable coverage that never looks mask-y or fake, and is perfect for dryer skin types. I buy it at Ulta for $13.00! It's like a poor woman's Chanel Vitalumiere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FYI, I'm lighter than NC/NW15, as much as I adore MAC, I can't find a foundation there to save my life. The best I've ever found there is powder in NC5.


----------



## widdershins (Feb 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say that Studio Sculpt in NC15 is a perfect match for me! I think it's a bit lighter than SFF or any other MAC foundation.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 17, 2009)

SS NC15 is definately lighter than SFF NC15, just take a look at here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...9/#post1499041


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 22, 2009)

MAC Studio Tech or Studio Stick in NW15 matches me really well!
I can't wear any other MAC foundations 'cus they're too dark but these two work really well


----------



## Sanayhs (Feb 25, 2009)

Studio fix powder in N3 is even paler than studio tech and studio stick.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

Mac liquid studio fix (sorry i totally forgot what it's called if it's not called that) nw or nc 15 is too dark for me. Something about them really makes me look ugly. I think "dull" is the right word. MW15 in studio fix is nice, but I am trying to avoid color powder for now. 
The lightest shade I've found, has been l'oreals true color match in the lightest color in "cool", or was it "warm". Darn, my memory sucks. But it's nice and light. 
I should do a swatch to compare it to nw15.


----------



## jh4200 (Mar 9, 2009)

LM's silk creme foundation in soft ivory works great for me.  It's pale enough, but it gives good coverage.  Some other foundations that are pale just don't cover my red spots enough.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 9, 2009)

Mommy makeup powder foundation in lullaby is a perfect match for me.


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any solutions for super pale, but true OLIVE skin? I have really mixed undertones. I guess I'd say I'm more neutral than anything, since foundations are always yellow, pink, or orange on me. Right now, if I mix NC15, Mehron White Face & Body Paint, and a green pigment I can get the right color. But obviously that's a pain in the ass. I really just want to find a liquid foundation that is already pale and neutral enough that I can leave it alone or just mix a bit of green pigment.

D:


----------



## Krista7 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm pale and cool-toned. I love the discontinued Clinique Gentle Light foundation (why cruel gods must you d/c the good products?) and now I'm liking Tarte's Peaches & Cream (also en route to be d/c, sigh.) Both cover well.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 21, 2009)

Studio Sculpt NC15 is very light compared to Studio Fix Fluid NC15 (way too dark for me). I like it but it would be too moisturizing for this summer. 

Anyone tried MUFE Velvet Matte #15 and can compare it to SS NC15? I tried #20 and it's way too dark (like SFF NC15). #15 wasn't available so I will have to order it from Sephora.


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 5, 2009)

For me, Benefit Get Even (01) is a really great shade. I don't like wearing foundation and this gives me a nice even coverage without covering my freckles.


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2009)

I read on a blog from a very fair skinned girl that she bought MAC Face & Body foundation in White and just mixes it with any department store foundation to lighten! White is only available from MAC Pro. Ingenious idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shitty thing we don't have a Pro store here


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

^ Ah, I'd love to get my hands on that, but I don't have any way of getting to a PRO store! ;( Been thinking about it for a while.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_Does anyone have any solutions for super pale, but true OLIVE skin? I have really mixed undertones. I guess I'd say I'm more neutral than anything, since foundations are always yellow, pink, or orange on me. Right now, if I mix NC15, Mehron White Face & Body Paint, and a green pigment I can get the right color. But obviously that's a pain in the ass. I really just want to find a liquid foundation that is already pale and neutral enough that I can leave it alone or just mix a bit of green pigment.

D:_

 
If you're ok with mineral makeup try Alima, they have olive and just about any other undertone you can think of and offer very pale shades.

Mineral Makeup, Natural Mineral Cosmetics, Sensitive Skin Care | Alima Pure


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## Siobhan (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I read on a blog from a very fair skinned girl that she bought MAC Face & Body foundation in White and just mixes it with any department store foundation to lighten! White is only available from MAC Pro. Ingenious idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shitty thing we don't have a Pro store here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was actually in a Mac Store the last day to check out the new studio sculpt foundation and of course the lightest was slightly too dark as usual so as I was moaning about this to one of the girls she suggested I get the white foundation from the Pro Store aswell. I agree, Brilliant idea, so that's what I'm gonna do next week. In the mean time I have actually been mixing my foundations with a sheer veil in porcelain which does a great job if ye don't mind a slight illumination effect. Mine was from Kohl (Irish Brand) but I just discovered that Screen Face in London does the Sheer Veils aswell, delighted with that as I'm nearly out of mine. Definately a treat for the very pale skinned as an illuminator, and it is quite sheer as the name suggests so you don't have to worry about it thickening up the foundation. I love it!
The Sheer Veils come in a couple of shades.


----------



## delic1999 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_Does anyone have any solutions for super pale, but true OLIVE skin? I have really mixed undertones. I guess I'd say I'm more neutral than anything, since foundations are always yellow, pink, or orange on me. Right now, if I mix NC15, Mehron White Face & Body Paint, and a green pigment I can get the right color. But obviously that's a pain in the ass. I really just want to find a liquid foundation that is already pale and neutral enough that I can leave it alone or just mix a bit of green pigment.

D:_

 
Eveyday minerals in Olive-fair https://www.everydayminerals.com/ind...d=21&Itemid=41

It's what I use and I have always had the same problem as you with foundation being too yellow or pink or orange. This foundation color is perfict!


----------



## Okami08 (May 3, 2009)

I use Tarte's Smooth Operator in Fair.  I'm lighter than any MAC foundation I've tried, and very cool-skinned.  It works great for me for a sheer coverage/tinted moisturizer type foundation.


----------



## ktdetails (May 3, 2009)

Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in #2 -- with #0 (the white shade) added to it - is PERFECTION... it's amazing!!!   You can make it as light as you need to....

Also, I'm curious about a new tinted moisturizer sporting SPF 50 from an Australian brand called Hissyfit....  it's supposed to come out this month at Dermstore.com..... it's not on there yet --- but I want to check it out -----

OH!! and Shu Uemura Liquid Foundation in #784 - is awesome.... it has yellow and pink undertones ---- it's slightly more pink than the Armani LS foundation - but it's still neutral --- it's not crazy pink.... they have it at Nordstrom.... but they don't carry that shade online at sephora.com --- SU makes 17 shades of this foundation and sephora only carries 10 of them online.

Oh and Nars Snow powder - either the pressed or loose version is amazing... it's the only powder that doesn't turn darker on me.
Laura Mercier's transulucent powder is also - actually transulcent on me - it's great.  
I'd recommend Nars Snow if you want a lightening porcelain effect.
I'd recommend Laura Mercier if you don't want to alter the color of your foundation at all or to just take away shine.


----------



## MACLovin (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circe1202* 

 
_Sally Hansen's line with Carmindy, "Inspired by Carmindy Natural Beauty", has the best foundation that I've ever come across in the color Porcelain. It's a true neutral foundation that provides medium, yet buildable coverage that never looks mask-y or fake, and is perfect for dryer skin types. I buy it at Ulta for $13.00! It's like a poor woman's Chanel Vitalumiere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FYI, I'm lighter than NC/NW15, as much as I adore MAC, I can't find a foundation there to save my life. The best I've ever found there is powder in NC5._

 
I second this... I love this foundation! I'm also a bit lighter than NW15 and this is the perfect shade for me. It is rather neutral which is good. I find the warmer colors tend to turn orangy on me sometimes, and cool shades make me look yellow. This one is a happy medium! 

Only thing is if you don't wash it off at the end of the day, prepare for a breakout! unless you have extremely resilient skin. I'm not really oily, but i am clogged-pore prone so I have to be careful.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 3, 2009)

delete


----------



## Mindbear (May 8, 2009)

I'm extremely pale, and I finally got hold of MUFE Mat Velvet+ in 15 and the color is amazing! It's a shame it sinks into my pores and flakes terribly.

I CAN'T WIN!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mindbear* 

 
_I'm extremely pale, and I finally got hold of MUFE Mat Velvet+ in 15 and the color is amazing! It's a shame it sinks into my pores and flakes terribly.

I CAN'T WIN!_

 
About the flaking, you might just need a new moisturizer. I had that problem in the winter with mat velvet, and I used Curel extreme care moisturizer and had no problems after that. It's never sinked into my pores though.

I've finally used Mommmy makeup mineral foundation long enough to say it's my HG powder foundation now. The lightest is good for NC15, good coverage although not as much so as MUFE duo mat, lasts all day and natural finish. Love it.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 1, 2009)

I recently bought Illamasqua's powder foundation in PF105 as my NW15 Studio Fix is too orangey. The colour is a little *too* pale for me but my main problem with it is that the coverage isn't as good as the Studio Fix. I have really rosy cheeks and the Illamasqua foundation didn't cover them well enough for my liking. It also seems to be more drying and powdery-looking on my skin.

However, overall, it's been a good purchase as I've been wearing a little of it over my Studio Fix and the combination of the colours is a lot more natural and less orangey and I still have the coverage I need.


----------



## ashtn (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm currently wearing Studio Fix Fluid SPF15 NC15, but it is to orangey for my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which is really unfortunate, because since I've started wearing it my face(acne) has completely vanished, my skin is the nicest it has ever been, so I am scared to switch to another brand.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 1, 2009)

I wear Studio Sculpt in NC15 and it is just perfect! I use MSFN in Light Medium and that is almost too light for me, I couldn't believe how light the Light color is! I thought that I would have to go with that one but the MA tried it on me and Light Medium was my match much to my surprise!


----------



## charnels (Jun 16, 2009)

i'm extremely fair and it has taken me years to find foundations pale enough for me. to make matters worse, my complexion is completely NEUTRAL, i have no yellow or pink undertones, which nearly all foundations have in them. all of the drug store brands are too dark, so when i finally scraped up enough for mac when i was about fifteen years old, the mua immediately just threw a bottle of NC15 foundation at me without even color striping. it was too yellow on me, but then the NW15 was too pink. finally i just matched myself to N3 and it's nearly perfect. some other brands for those with porcelain complexions to consider:

aromaleigh (aromaleigh.com) - all natural brand that specializes in fair complexions.

cover fx (sephora.com) - textures range from sheer to extremely full coverage. was the first time i ever found a foundation shade that was LIGHTER than me! great for sensitive skin.

make up for ever (sephora.com) - we all know them already, but their HD Invisible foundation literally has a shade for _anyone_. medium to full coverage, oil-free, water-resistant, and it leaves a natural, flawless, airbrushed finish. shade 110 is perfectly fair enough for me.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm pretty fair during the wintertime. Maybe a little lighter than NC15?  Recently I just picked up *Revlon Colorstay*.  I got the SoftFlex formula with spf15 and so far I love it!  I picked up the *Buff* color because I have a yellow tone to my skin and it matches perfectly.  It's summer and it's a bit light on my skin, but it gives a beautiful glow on top of my moisturizer!


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Jun 20, 2009)

Best thing I ever did, foundation wise, was buying MAC's face and Body foundation in white. 
I mix it with the Studio Fix Fluid in NC15, until it matches my skin colour.

It's perfect.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charnels* 

 
_i'm extremely fair and it has taken me years to find foundations pale enough for me. to make matters worse, my complexion is completely NEUTRAL, i have no yellow or pink undertones, which nearly all foundations have in them. all of the drug store brands are too dark, so when i finally scraped up enough for mac when i was about fifteen years old, the mua immediately just threw a bottle of NC15 foundation at me without even color striping. it was too yellow on me, but then the NW15 was too pink. finally i just matched myself to N3 and it's nearly perfect._

 
I've heard several fair people mention N3. Is N3 lighter than N1 or the same lightness but more neutral???


----------



## staceb1990 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so excited! I just bought the studio sculpt in NC15 and so far so good. When it first came out I bought it in NW15 and it was orange and fake looking, but I loved to formula and coverage, so I was really bummed that I looked like a carrot. But the NC15 is actually working quite well. It's a little dark, but I'm probably the only one that notices.


I also use the Studio Fix Powder in N3 and i really like it. It doesn't oxidize on me which is always a plus.


----------



## proflady (Jun 23, 2009)

I love this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy to find it! I am so ridiculously pale that almost no lines make light enough foundations for me. Right now, I'm using Kevyn Aucoin products. They are great matches -- super pale but neutral -- but they are expensive. I'm wearing Liquid Airbrush in 02 (the lightest shade) and the Sensual Skin Enhancer 01. In the past, I've used Armani LSF 2 with 0 mixed in to lighten it up, but this still tends to be a little yellow for me. If anyone is willing to shell out the bucks, the KA is really fabulous.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 23, 2009)

I use Bobbi Brown's Oil-Free Even Finish Compact Foundation in Porcelain & it's perfect! Not only is it the perfect color but generally, this is a perfect foundation. It's comfortable & gives great mid/full coverage.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 24, 2009)

Tigi Bedhead cosmetics Glamma Foundation in Alabaster suited me in three weeks, then suddenly I turned ashy. I do not know what happend.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jun 25, 2009)

I recently got a sample of MUFE HD foundation in 110. it's absolutely the perfect shade for me! I also tried the 115 in sephora but it was a smidge too dark... although I probably could pull it off. I've heard that most people can pull off 2-3 shades in their undertone range so that's pretty cool. if ever I get darker (which I most likely wont, love my pale skin) I know I have another option. it's really a relief because I haven't had a well-matched foundation in such a long time. (I've tried tarte smooth operator, l'oreal true match [which matched but broke me out!], stila illuminating tinted moisturizer [which is great but not enough coverage], and a long time ago I used to wear neutrogena skin clearing foundation in "blushing ivory" which they seemed to have d/c-ed that shade!)

I'm still testing it out so fingers crossed that I don't break out from it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also need to find a good translucent powder... any recs?


----------



## kathyp (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi there! I decided to sign up after lurking on this thread for a while. I wear N3 also, but it functions more as a neutralizer for me. In MAC parlance, I'd be somewhere around a W15 if it (still?) existed. I'm not porcelain as much as I am ruddy, but the NWs are a bit orange on me. (The NCs make me look jaundiced.) N3 doesn't really add a color, which is nice, and it matches my neck. I use NW15 in the concealer, though.

The best foundation match I've found is Prescriptives Virtual Skin in Pure Petal. (I think it's the lightest or second lightest "R" shade.)


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 29, 2009)

I tried every line of clinique foundation and only Repairwear 68 Pure Porcelain came close to being my shade. GRR
Also good are Diorskin Nude 010 and Make Up Store "Milk" (which is only juuuuust the right colour)


----------



## kathyp (Jul 2, 2009)

For the past week or so, I've been wearing Origins Silk Screen powder in "Cloud," I guess its NW15 equivalent. It wears a bit more neutral, though, and a little drier and sheerer than Studio Fix. I haven't worn Origins foundations often, only their Nude and Improved tinted moisturizer, but I've noticed they have some nice paler shades that are neither to pink or yellow.


----------



## paradiscolove23 (Jul 11, 2009)

I tried the Makeup Forever HD Foundation a while ago and it is the only foundsation that has matched my skin color perfectly (110, the lightest shade, obviously.) My only problem is that since I do have oily skin it didn't help with that.

I did try the Rimmel Stay Matte, and it's the best at controlling oil. But the color was too dark. 

If I could make a hybrid of the HD and Stay Matte I would be a VERY happy girl. lol.


----------



## clb1968 (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_For the past week or so, I've been wearing Origins Silk Screen powder in "Cloud," I guess its NW15 equivalent. It wears a bit more neutral, though, and a little drier and sheerer than Studio Fix. I haven't worn Origins foundations often, only their Nude and Improved tinted moisturizer, but I've noticed they have some nice paler shades that are neither to pink or yellow._

 
The Origins foundation I have works ok for me, still not perfect.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 12, 2009)

110 is too pink for me but 117 mixed with some Face Atelier Zero Minus (white) looks pretty good! I'm going to try mixing 115 with some Zero Minus and see how that looks before comitting.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_ Make Up Store "Milk" (which is only juuuuust the right colour)_

 
I have tried this one, and it is not a good foundation.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been searching for the perfect foundation for----ever and as none of my friends have similar skin tones I seriously thought it was just me. It is nice to hear that I am not alone in the search for the not-too -orange 
not-too-pink foundation. I find Studio Sculpt NC15 looks perfect when applied but within 10-15 mins I look orange. I like Studio Fix Powder in N3 but I prefer a less matt finish. Why can't I make these discoveries before I buy a whole bottle of foundation???


----------



## girloflowers (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* 

 
_I have tried this one, and it is not a good foundation._

 
maybe not for your skin type? it worked fine for me, not alot of coverage but then i don't really need/want alot of coverage for every day use.


----------



## tyger (Jul 30, 2009)

I have found two foundations that were an exact match to my pale, mostly neutral but slightly pink face: Red Earth foundation in Almond, and NARS foundation in Mont Blanc.  And then they stopped carrying Red Earth in my city, Sephora only has Mont Blanc in powder, and the NARS site doesn't ship to Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone have any suggestions for a match to those shades in another brand?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 1, 2009)

HUGE rave for Chantecaille Future Skin in Porcelain!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It's a new super pale shade. I have a sample from a Neiman Marcus counter but I'm not sure if full size product is available to buy yet. It is actually almost too light for me -- I may mix it with some Alabaster.


LM Silk Creme soft ivory-Chantecaille Future Skin Alabaster-Chantecaille Future Skin Porcelain-MAC Studio Moisture Tint Light:


----------



## Sshaythiel (Aug 2, 2009)

I am using the Thermal Moist Foundation in 010 light beige form Sans Soucis, the best product I could find until now in german....for pale skin (I am a bit lighter than NC15- MAC)


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 9, 2009)

I have super dry flaky skin and I for sure thought that the MUFE mat velvet would show this, but to my surprise it looks beautiful! To anyone doubting this foundation give it a try


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tyger* 

 
_I have found two foundations that were an exact match to my pale, mostly neutral but slightly pink face: Red Earth foundation in Almond, and NARS foundation in Mont Blanc.  And then they stopped carrying Red Earth in my city, Sephora only has Mont Blanc in powder, and the NARS site doesn't ship to Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone have any suggestions for a match to those shades in another brand?_

 
I was at Sephora the other day and I saw the mont blanc shade for the oil free and balanced foundations. Maybe they're just out of stock?


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 12, 2009)

I made the best discovery the other day! If I mix the MUFE HD Primer in Blue with any foundation, it lightens it a bit and gives a beautiful, glowing and almost etheral look! I love it! I've been using it mostly with the mat velvet, because despite my oily skin, it has a tendency to look cakey, but with the primer it looks amazing!


----------



## tyger (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I was at Sephora the other day and I saw the mont blanc shade for the oil free and balanced foundations. Maybe they're just out of stock?_

 
Hmmm, it's definitely not for sale on their site (I just re-checked when I saw your post), but if you saw it in the store then maybe there is still hope!


----------



## kathyp (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tyger* 

 
_Hmmm, it's definitely not for sale on their site (I just re-checked when I saw your post), but if you saw it in the store then maybe there is still hope!_

 
Beauty.com has it, I think.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Aug 13, 2009)

i have switched foundations since i originall posted on this thread. while the MUFE HD in 110 was still working okay for me, i decided to use it up and pursue a foundation from a vegan company (but not MMU). i ended up trying several and liked zuzu luxe liquid oil-free foundation the best and the L-3 shade is perfect for me.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_i have switched foundations since i originall posted on this thread. while the MUFE HD in 110 was still working okay for me, i decided to use it up and pursue a foundation from a vegan company (but not MMU). i ended up trying several and liked zuzu luxe liquid oil-free foundation the best and the L-3 shade is perfect for me._

 
I really wanted to like the MUFE HD but it's a little itchy on me. (Glad I only had samples. I guess I won't be buying a full bottle.)

I like Zuzu Luxe! They make a blush called "Nymph" that's truly a blue-pink, almost lavender. Like doll cheeks.


----------



## MikkiPikki (Aug 15, 2009)

I tried MUFE HD foundation in shade 115 once at Sephora, and I thought it was a pretty damn good match. I got a sample of MAC's Studio Sculpt in NC25, and that one was too dark and too yellow for me.
But since I find foundations too heavy on my skin, I want to buy MAC's Moisture Tint, but I don't know which color to buy. I don't have a MAC store/counter nearby (the nearest one is 2 hours driving).
What do you guys think? Light or Medium?


----------



## kathyp (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MikkiPikki* 

 
_I tried MUFE HD foundation in shade 115 once at Sephora, and I thought it was a pretty damn good match. I got a sample of MAC's Studio Sculpt in NC25, and that one was too dark and too yellow for me.
But since I find foundations too heavy on my skin, I want to buy MAC's Moisture Tint, but I don't know which color to buy. I don't have a MAC store/counter nearby (the nearest one is 2 hours driving).
What do you guys think? Light or Medium?_

 
I think if you're around an NW/NC20, probably medium. 115 in MUFE? You're probably on the light side of NW20. I've only tested the moisture tint once, but it's sheer enough that being a shade off wouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## MikkiPikki (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for your help! I think I go for medium then.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone here use L'Oreal's True Match? I know it gets mixed reviews, but they have some of the lightest shades I've seen for a drugstore foundation.






The one on the far left is True Match in C1 (alabaster, I think). It's pretty close to MUFE 110 (middle shade).  The W1 and N1 shades are even lighter than that.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 25, 2009)

^ I used to use it, but I had to mix it with white foundation still. It is definitely one of the palest drugstore shades though, I know quite a few people who use it...
What I didn't like about it is the fact that it always transferred off my skin D: Onto EVERYTHING. My clothes, my hands, when I kissed my boyfriend it went on his face... er... xD


----------



## *JJ* (Aug 25, 2009)

does anyone have studio fix powder in N3? i've been using NW15 but it's a tad too dark for me. i'd hate to give up SF powder, it's perfect for every day.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone have studio fix powder in N3? i've been using NW15 but it's a tad too dark for me. i'd hate to give up SF powder, it's perfect for every day._

 
A number of people here use N3. Is it truly lighter than NW15 or just more neutral? I can't really tell unless I do half my face in NW15 and the other half in N3. The NW15 just looks peachier, to me, not necessarily darker.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone have studio fix powder in N3? i've been using NW15 but it's a tad too dark for me. i'd hate to give up SF powder, it's perfect for every day._

 
I used to use NW15, but then switched to N3. The colors aren't drastically different (on me anyways) but what's wonderful is that it doesn't oxidize on my skin like the NW15 does.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_does anyone have studio fix powder in N3? i've been using NW15 but it's a tad too dark for me. i'd hate to give up SF powder, it's perfect for every day._

 
Yes, it's so much better than NW15 merely for the fact that it DOESN'T OXIDIZE (grrrrrrrr) I don't use it on myself very often so I can't see much colour difference in between the two, but the lack of oxidizing if anything is a massive bonus ^_^


----------



## jenizzle (Aug 26, 2009)

I've started using Illamasqua light liquid foundation in LF105, which worked perfect for me until I got a bit of a sun tan on my face >.< 

I now use Gosh Lift Me Up foundation in Neutral and I'll swap to the L'Oreal True Match when the colour fades from my skin some more! Definitely aim to be back to my Illamasqua by winter though, it's such an awesome foundation especially for my skin type (flaky yet oily!)


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 26, 2009)

I REALLY want to try Illamasqua, but the swatches on their website and Sephora's confuse me, so I'm afraid to order anything. If you're an NC15 or N3er, what color do you use for the Illamasqua foundations?


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 8, 2009)

i ordered illamasqua's cream foundation in 110 and it was way too light for me, it's almost sheet white. too bad, because i loved the texture and the coverage. i think the next color (120) will be too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i hope i get a chance to check it out in person, i don't want to order another foundation i won't use


----------



## Tahti (Sep 8, 2009)

^ You could always use a powder foundation over it to match your skin... I have the Cream Foundation in 110 and it's a bit too pinky-white for me, but I put my powder foundation over it which is more yellow toned (can't remember what number it is, sorry!... it is Illamasqua though) and it's flawless! I've never had a combo that good that matches my skin. 
The MA at the counter matched me, she was amazing! It actually looks like my face is the same colour as my neck which is perfect ^_^ Maybe go in for a match if you can? I love the cream foundation, don't give up on it! ;D


----------



## kikobaby (Sep 9, 2009)

Im and NC20 and i just wanted to rave a have found my hg non oxidising foundation!! its dior nude fresh glow makeup, i got both the liquid and powder foundation and the color match is perfect i love love this stuff!!


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_The MA at the counter matched me, she was amazing! It actually looks like my face is the same colour as my neck which is perfect ^_^ Maybe go in for a match if you can? I love the cream foundation, don't give up on it! ;D_

 
i'd hate to give up on it too! have you seen the cream foundation in 120? is it a lot darker? darker than mac's NW15?


----------



## Tahti (Sep 10, 2009)

^ I haven't seen it but I can't imagine it would be darker, because I have the Powder Foundation in 135 and that's about the same shade as MAC Studio Fix N3, maybe just a bit darker. I posted swatches of the stuff I have in the Illamasqua Swatch Thread, HTH!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 13, 2009)

The new NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia is SUPER light, probably too light for me even!


----------



## Dani California (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahhh finally, pale people like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank god I found this thread!! I usually use Prescriptives traceless tint in level 1, as its really light like a tinted moisturiser, I find foundation too heavy!! But it is the PERFECT shade for me, matches spot on!! however I keep hearing horrible rumours of prescriptives disappearing........and I don't know what to try next if its true!!

Any ideas? I've no idea where to start as the prescriptives is spot on colour and texture wise for me. No idea what shade I would be in any other brand for example. I'm very pale like dita von teese, maybe slightly pinky undertones rather than yellow.

Brilliant thread


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 24, 2009)

found these great swatches on cosmetosaur's blog, i thought they were very helpful:


----------



## Noctuid (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm very pale, too. 

I could wear MAC Studio Sculpt in NC15, but it doesn't agree with my skin, so lately I've been using mineral make-up, Earthen Glow mineral's Cover Me. Like the name says, it covers well and they have very light shades - surprisingly I'm not even in the Fair-category but Light. I'm also testing their new full coverage mousse foundation, but I'm not sure how to blend it on my slightly flaky skin (I've never used any mousse foundation).

I'd like to have a liquid foundation besides mineral, so I was glad to find this thread.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 3, 2009)

I am pale/fair as well with dark brown hair and green eyes. 

I wear Mac NC20, which might actually be a little light, but it does the job. 

The thing that fits my skin tone like a glove is Diorskin Nude Foundation in 020 Light Beige. It is pricey (45.00) but it is seamless and great formula. I also have the matching loose powder to set it with. I've gotten a lot of comments on how great it looks on me. It has a bit of a glow, and is a light to medium coverage.


----------



## PixieLou (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm extremely pale, NW15 and NC15 are way too dark for me. I'm also very neutral toned so it's hard to find a pale enough foundation that doesn't make me look too yellow or too pink.
But, I've found that Illamasqua rich liquid foundation in 105 mixed with Estee Lauder Double Wear in 1C1 Shell for full coverage, or mixed with Bobbi Brown oil free foundation in 0 porcelain for medium coverage matches nicely.

All the Pixi foundations, except the vitamin veil in shade no. 1 are all pretty fair with a yellowish undertone. I don't have to do any mixing with a white foundation for those.

For pale mineral foundation I just love Lily Lolo foundation in Porcelain, and it's very neutral toned, plus it gives good coverage.
Everyday minerals also make very light foundations, but the coverage is too sheer for me.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Oct 10, 2009)

Still searching for perfection.  I've just re-read a couple of my own posts.  Funny how you can really love a foundation at first and then quickly come to loathe it.  Over the past couple of years I've tried MUFE Velvet, which although a good colour match was way too heavy and amplified my pores no matter what primer I used.  It looked good twice and then I could never replicate it.  I also went mineral for awhile.  At first I really loved Bare Minerals but then I realised I was spending about 45 minutes applying my foundation because my face has a lot of red in it and requires a higher coverage or loads of concealing.  It's quite expensive for the amount of product I was using so I switched to Maybelline which, again, I really liked for a while and had a better coverage so less time and less expense.  However, it wore off quite quickly even with a primer and by this summer after a year of using it I was looking for something a bit longer lasting and also liquid as I was feeling too dry looking even though my skin is generally oily.  I did buy the MaxFactor cream one but like a lot of other creamy styles it just went a bit cakey and weird on me by midday and the colour was never really light enough.  I also tried the liquid version of Maybelline minerals and it's ok but a tad yellow and again does not last.  Feeling frustrated and not wanting to waste any more money on foundations.  I found half a bottle of L'ancome Colour Ideal in 010 in my drawer.  I had been using it in spring 2008 and after a test it proved to still be in good order.  I have to say I remember loving it because of the texture and coverage.  I've been using it again for the past few months.  It's not perfect though.  My biggest gripe is that it does have a tendency to wear off but I did buy the new UD face primer (pore perfecting) since I've been waiting for it to come out for years.  I hope this will help it last longer.  The colour is good enough for my purposes.  As I have redness the yellowish cast helps.  Although the range does tend toward darker shades so not really ideal for girls paler than me.


----------



## Dani California (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, seeing as my beloved Prescriptives traceless level one is being discontinued........grumble grumble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too am on the endless hunt for something to replace it aka perfection with......Gah what a task....tut tut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought I'd share the ones I found that I thought were decent with my fellow porcelain beauties. I have two major criteria when looking:

1. my skin is reasonably ok so don't want heavy foundation like wearing a mask thankyouverymuch. 
2. finding a shade PALE enough damn it, that doesn't look bloody orange or brown!

Smashbox
Tinted moisturiser comes in 2 much lighter shades.....fair and lighter still luminous, which I think is online only? Quite impressed with that.

Dior
Their new nude foundation looked promising in the lightest shade 010 ivory I think it was. 

Givenchy
Their photo perfexion foundation while a bit heavy had a good pale colour in 01 perfect ivory. I didn't see shade 2 perfect petal though.......which is pinkier grrr.  Also sublime light looked quite promising as well.

Estee lauder while they had paler colours, the stuff was like a mask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'oreal true match looked good N1, looked a good true pale porcelain colour on me. Also Max factor have a new one out, second skin, palest shade creamy ivory. Revlon natural looked good in the light to pale shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All in all, quite impressed with my little search so far..........another thing puzzling me was where are all the pale pinky shades of foundation? if anybody can point me in the right direction?

Meanwhile I hope my rummaging around helps somebody


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Oct 12, 2009)

@ Dani California

Hi Dani!  I've noticed that there is a real problem with the paler shades in this country.  Not sure why considering that a good portion of the white british population are pale.  The emphasis always seems to be on warmer/golden shades.

My problem is that when I do find a company that does really pale shades they are TOO pale.  I'm not paper white.  It's really frustrating especially when I find a texture I like that lasts most of the day it's always a tad too yellow or too dark.

I might try the L'oreal True Match you mentioned since I think it is meant to be similar to the Lancome Colour Ideal I've been using and if good enough, less expensive.

The funny thing about Max Factors "Creamy Ivory" shades is that they always look good as a test in the store but when I get them home and do a normal application they are too dark on me.


----------



## xxainixx (Oct 25, 2009)

nc 15 sff is a little too dark for me. but however, i find that estee lauder souble wear in bone suits me! really happy to have found a shade i can wear!!! YES!

p.s just thought i would share =)


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a few MUFE samples:





L-R:
- MAC select cover up NW15
- MUFE HD foundation 125
- MUFE HD foundation 120
- MUFE face and body foundation 32
- MUFE face and body foundation 20
- MUFE Mat Velvet+ foundation 20
- MUFE Mat Velvet+ foundation 15

I found the mat velvet+'s lightest shade to be the best match for me but i have dry skin so i'm a little concerned about that.


----------



## ktdetails (Nov 27, 2009)

ok super fair neutral to yellow toned ladies....Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk UV SPF 20 in shade 2 is amazing stuff. My neck is so pale - nothing ever matches it - but this stuff does.

I look washed out when I first apply it (but that's how the rest of my body looks) - and that's what blush/contour/highlight is for - to add color/dimension back to an even canvas.

I have never found such a good match. It's not orange, it's not pink, it's not beige - it's like a pale banana yellow - the inside of the banana - not the outside - HA!

Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown, MAC, CoverFX, KohGenDo, Chanel, Clinique, Lorac, Nars, are all too dark, too orange, too pink or too beige or even too grey.  Or the foundation is terrible and won't blend or feels really heavy.

The GA LS UV SPF20 is oil-free/water based and super long wearing - if you have super dry skin - you should use a primer. I like to use my Sephora #55 brush to apply - but I can use my fingers if I'm in a hurry.
My face looks the same at the end of at 12 hour day with this stuff.

I add a pump of shade 4 if I want to warm it up a bit - but I'm really pleased with shade 2 - it matches my neck and wearing shade 4 alone is too warm for my neck.

Try it out ladies - it's so light - I hope it doesn't get discontinued if the right people don't know about it and buy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not the Luminous Silk - it's the Lasting Silk UV spf 20. 

If you're sick of MUA's telling you to bronze your neck to compensate for a foundation that isn't perfect for you - try this!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 28, 2009)

I am not that fair, but I have heard from others that Shiseido foundations have excellent fair colours. I also find that when looking at them. Somehow the japanese foundation tones seem to work good for fair skin?


----------



## revinn (Dec 4, 2009)

For those of you who have used the Illamasqua foundations..

NC15 by MAC is too dark for me, MUFE 110 is perfect. I currently use Studio Fix powder in N3, as I've stopped using liquid foundations. I'd like to purchase an Illamasqua Cream Foundation, as my N3 is maybe just a SMIDGE too dark. I'd still like to set my foundation with the Studio Fix and touch up with it throughout the day.

Should I buy the 110 or the 120?


----------



## karester (Dec 4, 2009)

I was matched for 110 in MUFE HD and I love it, I can't believe how well it matches my skin.  I was frustrated over the drugstore brands bc I never chose the right shade.  I never realized how pale I was until I went to Sephora asking about MUFE.  I'm glad I did bc I was thinking like 117 or 118 was me.

I really want to know what would match me in other brands. I'd love to just go to Sephora and ask them to match me to everything there, but I don't think they'd like that.


----------



## staceb1990 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just wanted to let you gals know that the NARS sheer glow foundation is absolutely incredible! The color serbia is the best match I've come across except for MUFE Mat Velvet in Alabaster. It's not ridiculously pink or too yellow, it looks like my actual skin. And the coverage is actually really great! I just put a thin all over, and then added a bit more onto any acne issues.


----------



## Dani California (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi guys!! *wave*

I'm in need of some help, instead of buying things aimlessly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I'm stuck since my beloved prescriptives traceless tint in level one aka HG has been continued, everything I look at looks either too dark or too orange even in the palest shades. 

Any suggestions at all for me? I do prefer a lighter coverage/sheer more like a tinted moisturiser type thing. The ones I was thinking of are:

MAC face n body, what is the difference between N1 and C1? I'm confused.
Also Nars sheer glow? dunno where to even look colourwise there?
Bobbi brown real skin? the paler shades

Just wondered if anyone in same position as me and had found something to replace the prescriptives one with 

Thank you very much, I love these porcelain threads!!


----------



## Growing Wings (Dec 29, 2009)

I've now bought Illamasqua's cream foundation in 110, and it's fantastic.  It may even be a little _too_ pale for me, but it looks beautiful when applied sheerly with the 187.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Hi guys!! *wave*

I'm in need of some help, instead of buying things aimlessly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm stuck since my beloved prescriptives traceless tint in level one aka HG has been continued, everything I look at looks either too dark or too orange even in the palest shades. 

Any suggestions at all for me? I do prefer a lighter coverage/sheer more like a tinted moisturiser type thing. The ones I was thinking of are:

MAC face n body, what is the difference between N1 and C1? I'm confused.
Also Nars sheer glow? dunno where to even look colourwise there?
Bobbi brown real skin? the paler shades

Just wondered if anyone in same position as me and had found something to replace the prescriptives one with 

Thank you very much, I love these porcelain threads!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
N1 is neutral with equal parts of yellow and pink. C1 is very yellow.
Mont Blanc is the closest you could get and would be good if you're an NW. Deauville is more for around NC20.


----------



## Dani California (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_N1 is neutral with equal parts of yellow and pink. C1 is very yellow.
Mont Blanc is the closest you could get and would be good if you're an NW. Deauville is more for around NC20._

 
Thank you very much, most appreiciated!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pleased to hear N1 is neutral, sounds like just the thing, also was thinking of Mont Blanc, great


----------



## Dani California (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_I've now bought Illamasqua's cream foundation in 110, and it's fantastic.  It may even be a little too pale for me, but it looks beautiful when applied sheerly with the 187._

 
Just to say I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE your blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fantastic to see a porcelain pale person like myself, brilliant!!


----------



## Growing Wings (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Just to say I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE your blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fantastic to see a porcelain pale person like myself, brilliant!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't updated in aaaaages cos I've been working so much, but I have a day off this Saturday (finally!), so I'll try to update it then, and I'll include some swatches of some more foundations and concealers I've tried.


----------



## lauragreen1988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisydeadpetals* 

 
_I've been using alima minerals in C1 which is a perfect match.  They have a really great color range for anyone looking for pale shades.  

Even though I found a perfect match in mineral foundation I wanted a liquid that I could wear when I needed more coverage.  The ma at mac matched me as NW20 at first and said that the lighter shade would wash me out.  I got home and my face was orange compared to my neck!  So I exchanged it for NW15 and it's still too peachy.  I'm annoyed that their cool shades aren't cool enough!  The search continues!_

 
I've had the exact same problem!
I was matched as a NW20 by a MU at a MAC store, got home and was not happy with the way it looked, way too dark and orange. 
I tried the SFF in NW15, and it's still too dark/orange.
I have the Select SPF in NW20, but i'd really like something with more coverage, and although I prefer foundations with sunscreen in them, the SPF stings my skin for some reason.
I ended up using Kryolan's TV paint stick in NB1 out of my kit, but it's way too heavy for everyday wear (even if I sheer it out heaps), and made my skin break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I find it so frustrating that I can't seem to find a foundation that works for me.
I own Youngblood's mineral foundation in Ivory, but I can't wear that if the weather is slightly warm, as it makes me very itchy. I'm not sure if Youngblood is anywhere other than Australia.
If anyone has any advice, I'd love to hear it!
TIA
Laura


----------



## Noctuid (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried Estee Lauder Double Wear in Ecru? I was wondering would it be lighter than Studio Fix NC15 , and is it really neutral.


----------



## Growing Wings (Jan 15, 2010)

I've swatched Illamaqua's creme foundation in CF110 and BeneFit's Get Even Powder in my blog here:  Pale is the new tan: Foundations and concealers pt. 2
Hope this is useful for some of you!


----------



## Kragey (Jan 15, 2010)

So I've found a shade that seems to work perfectly for me, but I hate the actual PRODUCT: Bobbi Brown's SPF15 liquid foundation in Alabaster. Pink-tinted without going overboard!

It's just...I hate the FOUNDATION! LOL. It's a pain in the ass to blend, the coverage is crappy, and it feels really greasy in my hands. Does anybody know comparable shades in other brands? I was thinking of MUFE in Alabaster, NARS in Deauville (Siberia looks white...is it?), or MAC Studio Sculpt in NC15 (I can wear my sister's SS in NW15 if I'm light-handed with it), but those shades look super-pink in swatches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I have some Shiseido Lifting Foundation waiting for me in my apartment mailbox at school. It's in Shade I20, which is the lightest shade the eBay seller had. My brother got me a Walmart GC for Christmas, so I'll probably pick up a foundation, maybe Revlon Colorstay. I'll try them out and get back to you ladies.


----------



## Candee Sparks (Jan 16, 2010)

I _wish_ I was an NW15 but that's like a freaking fake tan on me.  I've been bouncing back and fourth between Studio Fix, Studio Sculpt and Mineralized Satinfinish and I gotta say, MSF has to be the best foundation my skin has ever experienced.  I have a hard time making it all even but its so hydrating for my skin and if I skip on washing my face for a day out of laziness, I never have to worry about my skin cracking from dryness.  And I'm a guy so I consider it a major plus since I have multiple skin conditions.


----------



## Nastka (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there, my first post, hehe, and exactly the topic I was looking for. I'm as pale as a ghost. Well, this is me:

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...PG&maxSize=600

Giorgio Armani Face Fabric Second Skin in #8 on the left (barely visible), Laura Mercier's Oil-Free Foundation in Porcelain Ivory on the right. I usually mix both of them to get a creamy shade (my neck and ears are warmer than my face, so I get away with it).

Now the question: Is there anything that is more opaque than Armani's tinted moisturizer and less mask-like than the LM foundation in my skin tone? I love the Face Fabric, but it's much too sheer. I'm at wit's end here. I'm in the UK, by the way.

PS: DYING to try Illamasqua's cream foundation in CF110

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 28, 2010)

I've the same problem. 
I'm so pale, and I can't find a foundation that actually works for me, to match my skin tone.
Also, every foundation I tried makes me look like I'm wearing three layers of foundation plus a whole lot of powder over it. It doesn't blend in my skin or something, I don't know. This happens especially in the areas where I've huge pores (nose, chin). 
Anyone can help me?


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 28, 2010)

bobbi brown moisture rich
armarni lsf
are the two I go back to

 recently tried dior forever after reading rave reviews sadly it's to dark on my nw15 skin


----------



## Nastka (Jan 28, 2010)

Look at what I found:

Confessions of a Zydrate addict: Cyberpunk made 100%: FOUNDATION SWATCHES/UNDERTONES/OXIDATION RATE

If this isn't helpful, then I don't know what is


----------



## Kragey (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nastka* 

 
_Look at what I found:

Confessions of a Zydrate addict: Cyberpunk made 100%: FOUNDATION SWATCHES/UNDERTONES/OXIDATION RATE

If this isn't helpful, then I don't know what is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It definitely helps, but I kind of wish she'd have numbered the swatches. Some of them disappear completely on her arm.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone could help me. I though that I found the perfect foundation in MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, the color is a allmost perfect match but now it seems that my skin doesn't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can anyone tell wich MUFE Mat Velvet + and wich HD foundation shade would be the best match for MAC's SS NC15. My skin isn't cool, but it's not really prominently warm either, I think it's mostly neutral, or a bit on the warmer side.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't speak for MUFE Matte Velvet but I can tell you there is no match in MUFE HD for someone who is a MAC Studio Sculpt NC15. That's what I am and MUFE HD110 is waaaaay too pink, 115 is too pink and too dark and 117 is too yellow and too dark.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds a bit bad tbh..
SFF NC15 is maybe a bit too dark for me but SS NC15 is just perfect, but it giving me this weird small pump around my nose and upper lip and my upper lip is also red from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've used Dior Forever 010 but it's a too dark and too red (though it's supposed to be neutral) and also Revlon ColorStay oily/combination 150Buff, but even that isn't as good.
With my skinton the most important thing is that it can't be too pink or red, that's just makes me look weird.

How about 118 in HD? That should be for light skin with beige undertones, right?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 1, 2010)

118 is even darker than 115. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would say your best bet would be to give 117 a try.


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are some swatches of the MUFE Mat Velvet. Shade 15-Alabaster is one of the best pales shades that I've ever found...
Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + Foundation - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself

Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia is also great...
NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 1, 2010)

OK, thank you for the advice, both of you


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 10, 2010)

i swatched most of my foundations and did a brief review... HTH

I thought i'd share my foundation collection with you guys.
stupid me forgot to swatch my MAC nc15 studio sculpt but i'll probably eventually do full faces for each of them and rest assured the sculpt is amazingballs.




Inglot cream concealer:
I bought this in number 37, white, because being as pale as i am it's kinda hard to find a shade that -actually matches-, and having this to mix with the darker ones is great. It's creamy and has medium coverage, and makes a really good eyeshadow base as a bonus! However if you do get this as a concealer and not just to mix/highlight/use as a base, i find that it kinda settles into lines a bit- having not tried an actual coloured one i can't say if those are any good. Packaging is pretty decent, it comes in a little squeezy tube which is clear with a black lid, and contains 10ML or 0.33US FL OZ. It cost me about $20 with a 20% industry discount.

Diorskin Nude 010 (spf 10)
ok I know the swatch is looking really orange, but this actually looks pretty good on my face. It IS a little dark, but i love it so much that I don't mind. It provides a medium coverage and gives me a really sexy glow, I also sometimes use it as an undereye concealer if I don't want to use much makeup. The SPF is a bonus but for me to really love the spf it's gotta be spf 30 or higher. Packaging is a glass bottle with a silver pump and a silver lid. A little goes a long way too which is nice, my only gripe with the foundation is it is SEVENTY FIVE DOLLARS WHAT THE *censored*? and also yeah it's a little dark. Oh! It also smells quite nice. Heh. ($75AUD for 30ml/1 FL.OZ)

Clinique Repairwear SPF15 #86 Pure Porcelain.
I love this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great colour, awesome full coverage without looking like I'm wearing icing, spf 15, moisturising and it fights aging. Not that I need to worry about aging yet, but you know, its a bonus! It's quite creamy, but spreads a long way and i don't find it streaky. I found I could wear it with or without a powder and it looks good allatime. Not quite a matte finish... not quite dewy, just very natural. A little expensive though- $65 for 30ML/1 FL.OZ. This would be awful awful awful for oily skin just don't go there. Dry skin or combination skinned girls that are more dry would like it though.

Make Up Store Liquid Foundation in Milk.
No SPF booo. However it's got all speshul vitamins in it, which is pretty cool. It's a sheer to medium coverage, and it's waterbased but i didn't find it drying or anything. I'd say most skin types could use this easily. The finish is again very natural, maybe a little more on the matte side. The colour is pretty good, I think if it were heavier I'd find it a little dark. unfortunately I can't remember how much this is but i thin it's around the same price as mac foundations which are $52. It actually kind of smells like milk.(not off milk, normal milk) 30ML/1 FL.OZ

Cinema Secrets cream foundation in 501
OMG OMG OMG OMG I love this stuff more than i love any other makeup item in the whole world EVERRRRRRR.
No spf but who cares? best colour I've ever used, FULL coverage but doesn't look cakey at all, ever, cheap as chips, doubles as a concealer and an eyeshadow primer.... if i could marry this foundation i for shizzle would. I'm not even kidding. I love it so much. A tiny bit goes on forever and ever, and it's a cream in a little pot. I apply with a brush and then blend with a sponge, or if i want really really full coverage i apply only with a sponge. about $20 for 15 grams/.5OZ

Clinique Skin Smoother 01 Smooth Alabaster.
This stuff is alright. It feels great on the skin and the coverage is medium. The colour is a bit icky on me though. Very matte finish, kind of old fashioned looking even. It's for minimizing pores but since I don't have a problem with them I don't know if it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No spf either... $48 for 30ML


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm wondering if anyone could help me. I though that I found the perfect foundation in MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, the color is a allmost perfect match but now it seems that my skin doesn't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone tell wich MUFE Mat Velvet + and wich HD foundation shade would be the best match for MAC's SS NC15. My skin isn't cool, but it's not really prominently warm either, I think it's mostly neutral, or a bit on the warmer side._

 
15 will be a bit too light and 20 will be way too dark. You'll be in between shades.


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm wondering if anyone could help me. I though that I found the perfect foundation in MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, the color is a allmost perfect match but now it seems that my skin doesn't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone tell wich MUFE Mat Velvet + and wich HD foundation shade would be the best match for MAC's SS NC15. My skin isn't cool, but it's not really prominently warm either, I think it's mostly neutral, or a bit on the warmer side._

 
Have you tried Mac Face&Body foundation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is what I've come to understand Mac's version of HD foundations. It's a shame that we don't have it on our Mac counter here in Finland, but if you can get it somehow I do recommend. I've tried the N1 shade and I'm neutral too and I matched NC15 in Studio Sculpt (which is quite weird foundation, I cannot tell what is it that I don't like about it). I'm definately getting the full size Face&Body when I go on to my holiday. The container is huge so it'll last for a while.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 21, 2010)

Girloflowers, you've got me wanting the Cinema Secrets foundation! It looks like a pretty close match for my own skin tone.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

1. I'm really impressed by Illamasqua for very pale foundations. Their cream and liquid come in shades that are 'white with a bit of pink added' which is a good way to describe it! They're quite full coverage so perhaps not great for everyday but I do like them.

2. The Armani face fabric is amazing as a highlighter. I like to mix it into my regular foundation for a bit of a glow. I'll try and swatch these at some point.

3. I think the MUFE matte velvet foundation goes pretty light by the looks of karlasugar's swatches.


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 21, 2010)

Has anybody tried the new MAC mineralized cream foundation? I'm kind of intrigued but I want to know how the colors run before I get it.

Oh and btw, I've discovered my winter hg! I mix a bit of NC15 studio sculpt with NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia, and apply it with a Sonia Kashuk flat top brush and my skin looks incredible! I'm so excited!


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 21, 2010)

i bought it in nw15. at first i thought it will be way too dark for me but when i buffed it in with the 130 brush it looked great! all other mac foundations are too dark for me.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm probably what should be an NW10, Studio Fix Fluid NW15 is just slightly too dark for me.

Does anyone know if MUFE's HD foundation in 110 is lighter? I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 21, 2010)

If you guys don't need a lot of coverage, the Hard Candy Sheer Envy tinted moisturizer in Fair provides light, smooth coverage and blends easily.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_I'm probably what should be an NW10, Studio Fix Fluid NW15 is just slightly too dark for me.

Does anyone know if MUFE's HD foundation in 110 is lighter? I've been wanting to try it._

 


This might help you: Pale is the new tan: Product Review: L'Oréal Paris Studio Secrets High Definition Smoothing Foundation


Also, some people have noted that the NARS matte foundation is a tad darker than the sheer glow.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use the face and body in N1 and love it. It blends well a great product for us pale girls.


----------



## Hemons (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_i tried mufa hd foundation in 110 today and it was a perfect match for me (a bit lighter than nw15)._

 

Good to know! Studio Fix fluid in NW15 is a bit orange on me and I have always wanted to try MUFE HD foundation but do not have a Sephora in my state (how sad is that?!) Since 110 worked so well for you, maybe I will dare to just order in online and give it a go. So I am assuming you have pink undertones to you complexion?


----------



## Hemons (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_I use the face and body in N1 and love it. It blends well a great product for us pale girls._

 
  I did a live MAC chat with a MA the other day and she suggested N1 in face and body as well. I think I'll give it a go. I bought Face and Body in N3 about a year ago, but it wasn't matched on me and I was just going off of my Studio Fix powder that is N3. I was so wrong. The N3 in Face and Body is too orange on me. I think I will give N1 a try. What shade are you in other MAC foundations? NW15, NC 15? Thanks!


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_i bought it in nw15. at first i thought it will be way too dark for me but when i buffed it in with the 130 brush it looked great! all other mac foundations are too dark for me._

 
So you'd say it's lighter than NW15 in Studio Fix Fluid?

How's the coverage too?


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hemons* 

 
_Good to know! Studio Fix fluid in NW15 is a bit orange on me and I have always wanted to try MUFE HD foundation but do not have a Sephora in my state (how sad is that?!) Since 110 worked so well for you, maybe I will dare to just order in online and give it a go. So I am assuming you have pink undertones to you complexion?_

 
yes, i have pink undertones. too bad you can't try it out first. maybe another sephora or MUFE would be willing to send you a sample?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_So you'd say it's lighter than NW15 in Studio Fix Fluid?

How's the coverage too?_

 

yes, i think it's a bit lighter. but most important, it doesn't turn dark and/or orange after a while. i would say the coverage is medium! 

HTH!


----------



## lilibat (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been using MAC Studio Fix compact in NC15 which is a good enough match, the new Mineralize SPF 15 in NC15 is too dark for me. It's fine if I use lighter powder to set it which I did today.


----------



## GetUpAndSleep (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried Lise Watier's Portfolio? Does it work on the very fair?


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 6, 2010)

Can anybody help me?
I've posted pic in the recommendation forum, but did not get responds, i know im pretty light, i have rough time trying to find lighter foundations in my country, so im looking to order some foundations online, but dont know for what shade to go for...
heres the link to pics >>> http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/r...cluded-160416/

Thanks in advance


----------



## staceb1990 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you all know that the new Physician's Formula SPF 50 powder foundation in translucent light is almost the exact same color on my skin as Studio Finish Powder in N3. I have yet to wear it throughout the day, but I'll update what I have a chance to really try it out. But the reviews on makeupalley are very promising


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been using Meow's Flawless formula in Sleek Siamese this winter and it's probably the best foundation match I've had so far _ever_. Every now and then I feel like I'd like to venture back into liquid foundations for more polished looks, so this thread is some interesting reading.


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 8, 2010)

Right now i'm loving givenchy's skin tonic foundation in shade 501 lift dragee.  It's taken me awhile to get used to the thick cream consistancy as i'm used to liquid foundations but this is the best colour match i've ever been able to get (macs nc15 is too dark and too yellow for me) and my blush and highlights go over it like a dream.  It gives great converage too without looking cakey.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been using Kanebo Cream Finish for a while now, I managed to pick up 2 jars since it has been discontinued. It's great to use during winter time due to its creamy formula, and it definitely gives you the "porcelain doll finish". But I still think that it might be to heavy to use for spring and summer time, so I will probably be trying out Chanel Vitalumiere since it is much lighter but it will still give you a dewy finish


----------



## Lalai (Mar 15, 2010)

I recently tried Dior's Diorskin Nude in 010, which was really nice to put on and had the right coverage but somehow made my skin look a little sickly and tired. Maybe it's too yellow for me, has anyone had a similar outcome? If you have any recommendations for a pale foundation that'd give a natural glow, I'm open for suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My skin is pretty pale, cool and pink toned. I haven't found a MAC foundation that'd be good for me but I have a concealer in NW15. Thanks!


----------



## malvales (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm so loving MAC Mineralize SPF 15. With little product it gives me flawless look that lasts for a long time! It's compact and creamy. I think it's really practical compared to fluid and powder. It's so light and feels like second skin to me. And i love the fact that it's mineralize...


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to mix Illamasqua's rich liquid foundation in white with MAC's mineralize skin finish foundation in NC15, however I think they started to react strangely to each other, as just recently the consistency changed completely and went really...bitty...? As if bits of the foundation clumped together and wouldn't blend out.
So I've abandoned that now, and I started using Bobbi Brown's Skin foundation in Alabaster. It's too dark for me however, so I really needed to extend it onto the neck and ears, which was a pain in the arse.

I went to the Bobbi Brown counter yesterday, and they have a new foundation, and the Alabaster in that one is much lighter than the Alabaster in the Skin foundation. So I bought it, and hopefully it will match my skin okay.


----------



## Nastka (May 4, 2010)

After 9 years of looking for a reasonable match, I found one that is almost ideal: the NARS Firming Foundation in Siberia topped off by a dusting of their Loose Powder in Snow. I tried Sheer Glow and Sheer Matte, but they are leaning yellow and darker. I used a sample provided by a wonderful eBay seller, and ordered the full size the same day I found out from narscosmetics.co.uk. I'm sooo excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So considering that, assuming I wear this foundation, any idea what others might suit me? I'm getting greedy and want as many options as I can get!


----------



## Kirsty (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_I have been using MAC Studio Fix compact in NC15 which is a good enough match, the new Mineralize SPF 15 in NC15 is too dark for me. It's fine if I use lighter powder to set it which I did today._

 
I 2nd & 3rd this. Just tried the Mineralize today & its too dark, very similar to Fix Fluid in colour. The Fix Powder & Studio Sculpt run light, so i'm ok in NC15 in those.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 10, 2010)

I didn't know if I should have opened a new topic, but i thought that I will get more answers here...

Do you porcelain beauties have* sun *allergies ? 

I have sun allergies almost my whole life, but the recent years it has been such a struggle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Today, after more than 6 months of winter, it's 28 celsius, and the minut i walked into the sun, my skin litterly started to burn, and get so red, that I just went back to the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I had sunscreen factor over 35spf


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 11, 2010)

Suggestion for those of you who are below the NC/NW 15 line, I'd suggest you trying more professional grade lines. 

If you're like me and feel like being so pale it amplifies your trouble spots so you prefer something a little thicker I'd say try something like Graftobians HD cream foundation Professional HD Makeup - Graftobian - Glamour & Hi-Def Makeup - Hi Def Glamour Creme and Theatrical Foundations - -Hi-Def Glamour Creme Foundations, 1/2 oz. Dish they have a SUPER wide shade range and a comparison chart to other foundations so if you know a certain color in one comparison brand is too dark you know what's lighter to go with. You can also order samples of graftobian foundations at camerareadycosmetics.com incase you dont want to commit to buying fullsize.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_I didn't know if I should have opened a new topic, but i thought that I will get more answers here...

Do you porcelain beauties have* sun *allergies ? 

I have sun allergies almost my whole life, but the recent years it has been such a struggle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Today, after more than 6 months of winter, it's 28 celsius, and the minut i walked into the sun, my skin litterly started to burn, and get so red, that I just went back to the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I had sunscreen factor over 35spf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That happens to me when my rosacea is irritated by heat indoors or out...it may not necessarily be the sun per se that bothered you?


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

im nc15 and i have found a few brilliant matchs, Mufe hd in 117 & Nars Sheer glow on gobi. Love them both


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

gone


----------



## xKiKix (Nov 24, 2010)

i found two great foundation. lancome dual finish fragrance-free powder (Matte Porcelaine Délicate I) and shiseido advanced hydro-liquid compact (100 very light ivory)

  	with lancome's dual finish i can use it wet for a beautiful matte coverage when my skin isnt as dry. but now that it is winter time my skin needs moisture and i am really like shiseido's foundation. although the 100 very light ivory is exactly the same as the darker shade in eve pearl's hd foundation in fair.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 25, 2010)

I love the colour of NARS sheer﻿ glow in siberia it’s a great match for me but I don’t like the way it sits on my skin. Could anyone recommend another foundation that is similar or a bit lighter in colour to the sheer glow in siberia? I have very light skin but with a strong yellow undertone and most light foundations are sadly too pink. I’ve also tried NARS sheer matte and firming foundation and they are sadly also too pink. I love Bobbi Brown foundation and I’ve tried every one of her foundations in alabaster but they are all too pink and look unnatural on my skin :-(.


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 25, 2010)

I use NC35 Studio Fix Fluid, and I have to say that it's the best kind of foundation that I've found for myself yet. I use to use Maybelline's Dream Matte (I'm fairly sure it was by Maybelline), and I was never satisfied with the tone of my skin.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 25, 2010)

My two go two foundations are MUFE HD in no. 115. Just a little pink. BE in fairly light, a total perrrrfect match.

  	In the summer, when my slightly pink skin looks more yellow i wear mufe face and body. I have to mix no. 20 and 38. 38 is too light and pink, and 20 is too yellow. 

  	Smashbox HD makes some pretty nice colours for us pale girls too.  Nice light texture too!


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

My go to foundations is  EL double wear in shell or MUFE in 110


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, but what if Ilamasqua could come up with a white with a hint of yellow? That would have been paradise for me.


ilexica said:


> 3. I think the MUFE matte velvet foundation goes pretty light by the looks of karlasugar's swatches.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Snarkling (Apr 5, 2011)

Beauty11111 said:


> I agree!



 	I agree too! I got RF 115 and even though its supposed to be neutral but it looks quite pink on me. Sigh!


----------



## katred (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently using NARS Mont Blanc, which is pink toned (cooler), but doesn't run so pink that it makes me look Miss Piggy-ish. In the summer, I go a wee bit darker and yellower, so I'll have to find something else to use then. Unless I'm quite tanned, Mac NC20 shows along my jaw line.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm still playing around with MUFE matte velvet foundation  mixing the two lightest colors for a pretyy good match. It's still a bit frustrating as it can be a bit powdery. MUFE HD in lightest shade is a pretty good match but not so sure it is great for oilier skin.  Having oily pale skin makes it difficult to find_ the _foundation. I have been curious about NARS sheer matte. I've heard it is buildable and it does come in some very light shades. Any thoughts?


----------



## EmilyB (Apr 21, 2011)

I have found that every cream or liquid foundation is too dark for me except for a goth white one that i put a pale powder over the top of. Clarins has one that isn't too far off and so does Shiseido. Both of those are a yellow tone rather than pink but I have still found the most effective way to be a plain white which matches to my neck and then I conteur with powder and blush. I'm probably going to try this one   http://www.thornapple.co.nz/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=987&idcategory=112#details


----------



## katred (May 8, 2011)

purple_pumpkin said:


> Thanks in advance


	Looking at your skin tone, I'd say NARS foundation in Siberia (neutral undertone) or Gobi (slightly yellow undertone) would be a good match for you. If you can't try them out in advance, I'd say go with Siberia, since it's less likely to clash with your skin's natural tone. They have both matte and "glow" variants on their foundation.


----------



## sayah (May 13, 2011)

I may have found something here! It's a Swedish brand, Smashit. They deliver in- and outside of Europe. http://lulillan.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/smashitfoundation3.jpg

  	I'm trying Milk right now and it might actually fit me! It has a wee bit of yellow in it, which I don't love, but it's one of the lightest foundations I've ever seen.


----------



## rockin (May 13, 2011)

I don't use foundation, but I do use powder sometimes.  I have a powder compact called 'Sliding Pact_Ex (Snow Moisture Crystal) SPF25 PA++ from a company called Laneige, who I believe are a Korean company.  I got their lightest colour, number 1, and it is perfect for me, plus I quite like the smell of it (kind of sweet) and it's in a nifty sliding compact reminiscent of a mobile phone with a mirror on the outside so you don't need to open it to check your makeup.  It also comes in a SPF35 version I believe.  I don't find it at all drying, in fact I believe it's meant to hold in moisture. The powder is very fine and soft. 

  	They do quite a few products for pale skinned people, especially since the Asians apparently like to lighten their own skin colour, so they probably do a very pale foundation as well.  Might be worth looking into.


----------



## staceb1990 (May 20, 2011)

I haven't been on here in forever! Anyways, I just ordered the new MAC Beauty Balm, so I'll give an update on how light or dark it is once I get it (hopefully tomorrow). I'll be interested in seeing how it'll work since Pro Longwear in NC15, mixed with a bit of SPF moisturizer, has been my go to ever since the longwear came out. During MAC chat they said to use it like a primer, but I'm hoping that it might have enough coverage to wear on its own.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 21, 2011)

[quote name="Sexy Sadie" url="/forum/thread/62089/porcelain-beauties-rants-and-raves-for-foundations/420#post_2094595"]
Yes, but what if Ilamasqua could come up with a white with a hint of yellow? That would have been paradise for me.


 
[/quote][quote name="Beauty11111" url="/forum/thread/62089/porcelain-beauties-rants-and-raves-for-foundations/420#post_2096948"]


I agree!
 
[/quote][quote name="Snarkling" url="/forum/thread/62089/porcelain-beauties-rants-and-raves-for-foundations/420#post_2102861"]



I agree too! I got RF 115 and even though its supposed to be neutral but it looks quite pink on me. Sigh!
[/quote]  LF115 is neutral and closer to yellow.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dose anyone know how the Ilamasqua foundations compare in colour to the NARS Sheer Glow foundations?


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 4, 2011)

My go to foundations are mac face and body (n1 mixed with the White version from the pro store), mac studio sculpt in nw15 and most recently Bobbi brown skin foundation in porcelain.   I would love if mac brought out the prolong wear foundation in  nw15 as the concealer is fab and I would also love if they brought out the mineralised liquid foundation in lighter shades too


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish MAC would come out with the Studio Sculpt in NC5/NW5 or even NC10/NW10. They finally did the powders in NC5 so I'm hoping the foundations will be next.

  	Oh well for now I'm still mixing potions.


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 15, 2011)

do u guys know if nc15 is darker than N3 in MAC's fix plus powder foundation?

  	and how does 
	MUFE mat velvet #15 to MUFE HD 115??


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 16, 2011)

Mat Velvet #15 is pretty peachy. I don't know how that compares to HD #115, though.


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 16, 2011)

SO 20 IS MORE NEUTRAL?



shellygrrl said:


> Mat Velvet #15 is pretty peachy. I don't know how that compares to HD #115, though.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 16, 2011)

20 is a lot darker than 15 for MUFE mat velvet.

  	I love NARS powder foundation in siberia. Medium coverage and looks natural.


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 17, 2011)

darn it i ordered 20 mat velvet.... cos i saw 15 was rather pink (i dont like looking pink). But.... is it darker than NC15 mac? 
  	NARS doesnt have hardcore matte coverage tho  and in summer i look nasty and super grease



Simply Elegant said:


> 20 is a lot darker than 15 for MUFE mat velvet.
> 
> I love NARS powder foundation in siberia. Medium coverage and looks natural.


----------



## preussischblau (Jul 21, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> MUFE mat velvet #15 to MUFE HD 115??




 	 		I have both of these, and I'll be honest: I can't really tell much difference in depth of shade. Side by side in the pan, it's obvious that NC15 is yellower than the N3, but they appear to be the same level of paleness. On my skin, the N3 seems darker, but that would be because NC15 is a much better match for my skin. Whereas the N3 shows up readily, but in reality, it's just that it's too pink. (I actually don't wear N3 much any more for this reason. I look sunburnt most of the time.) 

 	 		So, I would say that the main difference is undertones. If you're pinker, get the N3. More yellow, look into NC15.
​


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 22, 2011)

thanx for the info! 



preussischblau said:


> I have both of these, and I'll be honest: I can't really tell much difference in depth of shade. Side by side in the pan, it's obvious that NC15 is yellower than the N3, but they appear to be the same level of paleness. On my skin, the N3 seems darker, but that would be because NC15 is a much better match for my skin. Whereas the N3 shows up readily, but in reality, it's just that it's too pink. (I actually don't wear N3 much any more for this reason. I look sunburnt most of the time.)
> 
> So, I would say that the main difference is undertones. If you're pinker, get the N3. More yellow, look into NC15.
> ​


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 7, 2011)

I've tried a heap of foundations from pretty much all counters here in Australia and MUFE and my closest match has been MUFE Mat Velvet 115 but I have been trying lilylolo mineral foundation in Porcelain which seems to be a pretty good match too and feels lighter on the skin than a liquid. The coverage is pretty good, I have scars and acne and if worn layered or over conceal seems to hide them.


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 7, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I wish MAC would come out with the Studio Sculpt in NC5/NW5 or even NC10/NW10. They finally did the powders in NC5 so I'm hoping the foundations will be next.
> 
> Oh well for now I'm still mixing potions.


	Powders have been NC5 and NW5 for quite awhile (well here they have been), I sadly doubt MAC will introduce an NC/W10 or 5 foundation given they have cut down in products over the years.


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 9, 2011)

has anyone tries the new illamasqua foundation new skin base?
  	i would like to order it but i'm not sure if SB2 is too dark for me. anyone tried it/can compare it to mac shades? according to their webside SB2 is comparable to NW15 as well as N2 which is weird because N2 is a lot lighter than NW15..


----------



## fleur de lis (Sep 9, 2011)

SB2 is definitely lighter than NW15  I reckon if anything it might be *too* pale for many!



*JJ* said:


> has anyone tries the new illamasqua foundation new skin base?
> i would like to order it but i'm not sure if SB2 is too dark for me. anyone tried it/can compare it to mac shades? according to their webside SB2 is comparable to NW15 as well as N2 which is weird because N2 is a lot lighter than NW15..


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 9, 2011)

even paler than the velvet mat 15?


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 10, 2011)

i've ordered it. i have mufe hd110 too, i'll compare them as soon as i receive my package!


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 10, 2011)

thanx! take a pic  hd10 works well on me, like mat velvet 15 but easier to work with. I would like something a lil lighter....


----------



## fleur de lis (Sep 11, 2011)

It's paler and less pink than HD 110 imo (I have both).


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice! It might just be what i was looking for!


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 23, 2011)

here's a comparison pic:


  	top: illamasqua skin base nr 2
  	bottom: MUFE HD 110








  	it matches me perfectly, i'm so happy


----------



## Piarpreet (Sep 23, 2011)

thanx hun...what would u say about coverage, texture...etc?


*JJ* said:


> here's a comparison pic:
> 
> 
> top: illamasqua skin base nr 2
> ...


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 24, 2011)

coverage is buildable but i would say it's medium. the texture is great, it sinks into the skin and is really natural looking/undetectable.
  	it's not completely matte though, it leaves a bit of a sheen on your skin. i don't mind but some might..
  	all in all i think i found my HG, i am in love with this foundation!


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmm. Have you perhaps tried GOSH Xceptional wear foundation. (I do have a few blogs on hand from me and many other pale peeps who recommend this).
  	I think it provides a light to buildable meduim coverage without feeling or looking too cakey.
  	It's also borderline Neutral in the undertones (I think), it slightly sways more towards pinky than yellow.
  	Also have you tried Sleek aswell, they do have plenty of foundations shades from the lightest of light to the darkest of dark.
  	I do hope that this has helped


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 9, 2011)

sarahsharkbait said:


> Also have you tried Sleek aswell, they do have plenty of foundations shades from the lightest of light to the darkest of dark.


  I just went on Sleek's website; they've really expanded their range of colours. (30 all together now! Probably the largest range I've seen from any makeup brand, high- or low-end.) The first three or four shades, which are among the new ones, look very fair. (Linen, Oyster, Oatmeal.)


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Dec 10, 2011)

Its amazing. Literally I have never seen a drugstore do sooooo many foundations before in my life.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Dec 10, 2011)

I love this thread!  While I sometimes wear my MUFE HD #110, I still prefer Estee Lauder's Lucidity Foundation in Pale Ivory, which is a perfect match to my NW15 skin.  I would love to try one of the Chanel ones, but no idea what it would look like on me. I need to find a counter.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 6, 2012)

I have so many issues with foundation it drives me nuts.

  	Drugstore: You can't test properly before purchasing.  No sample available to try out, see if it oxidizes, matches properly or whatever.

  	High End:  I can never freaking find someone to help match me properly and I am TERRIBLE at matching myself.  It seems to be the one thing I have a huge issue with other than liquid/gel liner.  It took me 3 attempts, 3 different counters and 3 different MA's to match me to my EL DW foundation.

  	As much as I like EL DW, it's £26 and has SPF in it.  I hate SPF being in my foundation because if I go out at night and photos are taken, voila - it looks like my foundation is lighter than my skin!

  	I'm going off of Temptalia's Foundation Matrix in guessing I'm NC15 in MAC - not sure if I am, as when they matched me I was told NW20.

  	If anyone of my shade with combo/quite oily skin has any decent dupes for my shade I'd really, really appreciate the help and any info you can give me on the foundation (how long it lasts, finish, oxidizes or not etc).

  	Thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 6, 2012)

I recently bought NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia, and I really like it. Finish is lovely, it wears a long time, and it's definitely light enough for my skin. However, I'm thinking the undertone is a smidge too yellow. Either I'll have to get a pink (or red?) mixing medium to neutralize it or buy SG in Mont Blanc and see how that goes.


----------



## abcruthie (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried MAC studio fix powder in n3. I have it in nc15, but I think it's a little off. Too yellow and too dark....Any advice?


----------



## Ladychris11 (Jul 24, 2012)

abcruthie said:


> Has anyone tried MAC studio fix powder in n3. I have it in nc15, but I think it's a little off. Too yellow and too dark....Any advice?


  I'm not sure if N3 would be pale enough. Maybe try NW10 if they have it? I know they have NC10 but that might be also be yellow for you.   Anyway, I really love Guerlain Lingerie de Peau but sadly they do not have a shade for me that's readily available. I know there's Beige Pale 01 somewhere but I think it's a Korean exclusive. If anyone knows where it's available in the US, please let me know!   Rave: ELDW in Linen. Yay for a perfect match! I almost lost hope because ELDW Light in 01 was too dark and pink for me, and I am not even THAT pale(I'm nc15-20), but luckily I tried ELDW and there werewven a few shades that were too light for me


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 24, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I have so many issues with foundation it drives me nuts.
> 
> Drugstore: You can't test properly before purchasing.  No sample available to try out, see if it oxidizes, matches properly or whatever.
> 
> ...


  	Are you sure that your skin is leaning more towards yellow rather than pink? Looking at your pic (and I might be mistaken), I would have said that you are more NW15-20.

  	Is EL DW in 1W1 a perfect match for you (apart from the SPF issues)?


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Jul 24, 2012)

N3 studio fix powder is my favorite foundation. it is the only thing that matches me. NW20 looks too dark on me and NW15 too light, but N3 is just right. i think it is because it seems more neutral toned. If you need lighter than that you can try N2.


----------



## crayolaforeyes (Jul 24, 2012)

Dreaming Dancer said:


> N3 studio fix powder is my favorite foundation. it is the only thing that matches me. NW20 looks too dark on me and NW15 too light, but N3 is just right. i think it is because it seems more neutral toned. If you need lighter than that you can try N2.


  	I am NC15 and use the N3 powder - I love it - it is the perfect match for me - my skin is more neutral - N3 is a perfect match!


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Aug 23, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> I'm still playing around with MUFE matte velvet foundation  mixing the two lightest colors for a pretyy good match. It's still a bit frustrating as it can be a bit powdery. MUFE HD in lightest shade is a pretty good match but not so sure it is great for oilier skin.  Having oily pale skin makes it difficult to find_ the _foundation. I have been curious about NARS sheer matte. I've heard it is buildable and it does come in some very light shades. Any thoughts?


  	I was using MUFE HD in 110, which somehow was almost too pink for me. And a bit too dark. Ugh.

  	I use NARS Sheer Matte in Siberia now. So far it's the best foundation for my skintone. It seems to have yellow undertones imo, but I have such rosy cheeks and pink undertones it almost helps even things out a bit. I like the coverage, I do find that it's buildable. It blends fairly well and I always use a primer.

  	I'm itching to try UDs new Naked Skin though.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 30, 2012)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> I was using MUFE HD in 110, which somehow was almost too pink for me. And a bit too dark. Ugh.
> 
> I use NARS Sheer Matte in Siberia now. So far it's the best foundation for my skintone. It seems to have yellow undertones imo, but I have such rosy cheeks and pink undertones it almost helps even things out a bit. I like the coverage, I do find that it's buildable. It blends fairly well and I always use a primer.
> 
> I'm itching to try UDs new Naked Skin though.


	Have not tired MUFE HD but would love to get a sample.  Ditto on UD Naked.
  	Love NARS Siberia, it is a close match.
  	If I am willing to take the time to do a moisturizer with SPF first and go with a foundation that has no SPF, then Studio Gear matte foundation in Cream has been really good.  It sets very, very matte and it doesn't move all day long.  It is edging out my high end stuff for top gun.


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

The only brands I've found so far that work for my pale skin are Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown and Shiseido.


----------



## abcruthie (Oct 17, 2012)

Can you swatch what you got? It'd be super helpful!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 17, 2012)

Especially whichever Laura Mercier foundation you own!


----------



## katred (Oct 17, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I have so many issues with foundation it drives me nuts.
> 
> Drugstore: You can't test properly before purchasing.  No sample available to try out, see if it oxidizes, matches properly or whatever.
> 
> ...


  	You look a little lighter than me and I'm NC15. As far as getting matched at Mac, I find that they aren't great with pale ladies. I used to get matched to shades that were too dark for me whenever I asked for help there. My guess is that you'd be NC15 or NW15 at your darkest. 

  	Bobbi Brown has a nice variety of foundations and I find that she has good colours- Porcelain and Alabaster- for pale ladies. The new UD Naked Skin foundation definitely has some good light shades and I've really gone cuckoo for the formula. Clarins long-wearing foundation is good for oilier skin because it turns *matte* in a serious way. their lightest shades are pretty fair, although not a lot better than Mac.


----------



## cucumbers (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm a little too cool-toned for NARS Siberia, but the MUFE blue primer seems to cool it down nicely.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 19, 2012)

Have you tried Mont Blanc? It has more pinky undertones to it.


----------



## abcruthie (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you normally match your foundation to your neck? My neck and body are paler than my face, and I've noticed whenever I get color matched, its to my face, not the rest of me. What do you guys do?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 20, 2012)

Jawline and chest. They're fairly the same, undertone-wise, but I like to make sure.


----------



## abcruthie (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw on MAC's website that the full coverage foundation is no longer a pro product. Is this a mistake? Have any of you tried it? NC15 looks like the perfect color, and cream foundations can be built up and sheered down, making them really versatile.

  	MAC's site:
http://www.maccosmetics.com/product...oundation/Full-Coverage-Foundation/index.tmpl


----------



## abcruthie (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw on MAC's website that the full coverage foundation is no longer a pro product. Is this a mistake? Have any of you tried it? NC15 looks like the perfect color, and cream foundations can be built up and sheered down, making them really versatile.

  	MAC's site:
http://www.maccosmetics.com/product...oundation/Full-Coverage-Foundation/index.tmpl


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 22, 2012)

Nope, not a mistake. All the MAC Pro products are now available on the normal MAC website in US and Canada. (Hopefully, this will happen in other countries, too.)


----------



## cucumbers (Oct 23, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> Have you tried Mont Blanc? It has more pinky undertones to it.


  	I have, and it does match my undertones better, but it's a touch too dark while Siberia is a much better match.


----------



## FORGOTPASSWORD (Oct 23, 2012)

meagannn said:


> I finally found Prescriptives- I have their one of their foundations in Camilla- i loved that they did the colorprinting, finding my undertone THEN matching my lightness. that was great!!   i haven't ever used it, but i've heard of their exact colormatching being great! The prescriptives counter here in Amarillo took out their color matching part after I finally ventured over there =(  i am very fair, more fair than any MAC foundation to match. I have a hard time, too.  most foundations that I have tried are either too yellow or way too pink.=/


  I love Prescrptives colour matching.  In a few stores they will also custom blend loose powder.  One drawback is full range of colours are not available in full coverage foundation I need to cover redness.  Favorite WAS Chanel Teint Naturel .5 until, of course, formula was discontinued.  After more than 20 years of reliable foundation, I find myself back to many months of trial and error, in search of a suitable replacement.  Nothing seems to work with my pale complexion, providing coverage that retains natural appearance.  For the moment, have to augment poor coverage with BE Matte Fair. . . not exactly natural, soft glow I had enjoyed.  Add to my misery:  Chanel also discontinued the single best conceal, ever. . . perfectly pale, slightly pink, smooth and creamy, covered anything for entire day.  Getting close requires 3 or 4 different products at one time!  Price is not a problem, just need the stuff to perform.


----------



## abcruthie (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you post swatches? It'd be super helpful


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am very fair skinned and have been using the Josie Maran liquid foundation. I like it.  It adjusts to your skin color.


----------



## baxterina (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish to be porcelain, I'm just fair.
  	From early spring to late fall I wear tined creme instead of foundation.
  	My favurite (for now) and quite fair is SVR Ecran Minerale Teinte SPF 50 (pharmacy brand).
  	I don't need much cover but it covers a lot, it's buildable.
  	Older version was more fair but this year I couldn't get that one.
  	When I wan't more summer look I mixed this one with KORA Tinted.
  	In my case sun screen is everything - if I can't be porcelain I wish to stay fair.


----------



## Moestokes (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey there
  I am NW15... which shade in the Diorskin should i try out.. 010 or 020?


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2014)

Moestokes said:


> Hey there
> I am NW15... which shade in the Diorskin should i try out.. 010 or 020?


  010 definitely. That's a match for me and I'm roughly the same as you are.


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 29, 2014)

I just found this thread. I have always had troubles finding a foundation for my pale face, and when it occasionally has happened, by some weird inevitable law or something it's been discontinued before I got to the second bottle.

  The last couple of years I've worn YSL Touche Eclat foundation in B10. It works well in the summer, but I have to mix some white on top of it in the winter (usually Blanc de Chanel). Have any of you tried the white foundation from Illimasqua? Or any other foundation lighter than YSL Touche Eclat in B10?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 29, 2014)

I haven't tried white Skin Base, but I've used their Light Liquid Foundation before (not in white but in its lightest skintone shade), and it was very light. Illamasqua is a very pale-friendly brand overall.  I've seen only one swatch of that shade, but I'd be willing to wager NARS Siberia (either SG or SM) is lighter than B10. Ditto Becca's lightest shades in their foundations (Porcelain, Shell, Sand). I think MUFE Mat Velvet+ in 15 Alabaster is lighter, too. (I currently use NARS SG in Siberia, Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish in Shell, and Maybelline Fit Me in #110. I used MUFE Mat Velvet+ a few years ago but didn't like how it oxidized on me, even with primer.)


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 29, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I've seen only one swatch of that shade, but I'd be willing to wager NARS Siberia (either SG or SM) is lighter than B10. Ditto Becca's lightest shades in their foundations (Porcelain, Shell, Sand). I think MUFE Mat Velvet+ in 15 Alabaster is lighter, too. (I currently use NARS SG in Siberia, Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish in Shell, and Maybelline Fit Me in #110. I used MUFE Mat Velvet+ a few years ago but didn't like how it oxidized on me, even with primer.)


  Thank you VERY much! I'll search for them!


----------



## kait0 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have illamasqua skin base in 2, which is the lightest skin tone shade. I think it's a beautiful foundation and I hate the way liquid foundation usually looks on me. I would def recommend it. And their brushes are soooo soft, the highlighter brush is great for applying foundation.


----------



## Pippilotta (Mar 30, 2014)

kait0 said:


> I have illamasqua skin base in 2, which is the lightest skin tone shade. I think it's a beautiful foundation and I hate the way liquid foundation usually looks on me. I would def recommend it. And their brushes are soooo soft, the highlighter brush is great for applying foundation.


  Thank you! I really do appreciate the advice in this thread! I only wish I had found this board ages ago. That would have saved me a lot of money.


----------



## kait0 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> Thank you! I really do appreciate the advice in this thread! I only wish I had found this board ages ago. That would have saved me a lot of money.


Yes the struggle is real lol. Mac studio fix powder in NW 10 is my HG too. And I can get away with a few different tinted moisturizers because they are sheer, so with a bit of bronzer down the neck it looks okay. Mac full coverage foundation in W10 is pale enough too, and for concealer OCC R0 works for me.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 30, 2014)

omg i have been searching for this thread! i always have so much trouble, and people at sephora/any counter will insist shades that do not suit me do.
  so far, the best matches i have found are MUFE mat velvet in 15 and missha's bb cream in 13. i actually have a bunch of bb creams swatched on my blog, but i am new here and don't want to post a link if that is not okay. 

  i want a different foundation at this point... i am tired of the bb texture and don't like the mufe mat. i really want to try something with a bit more coverage and a nice finish. i like the idea of the mac foundations... i tried the cream compact one at one point and liked it, but it doesn't come in any shade that matches. i hear a lot about studio something or other as well.
  i am also curious if anyone has tried the hourglass veil foundation? it has a 0/porcelain shade, but i don't know if it is light enough..

  other foundations/opinions: maybelline fit me in 110 matches but i don't like the texture, MUFE hd in 110 is a bit too dark/pink, l'oreal truematch in W1 matches fairly well but breaks me out, NARS siberia powder matches.


  edit: here are my bb swatches on my arm. best face matches are the missha (2) and tarte (last), but tarte is very very sheer




wrist (top)  to elbow: 1. brtc jasmine water, 2. missha perfect cover in #13, 3. skin79 (green bottle), 4. dr. jart detox (black bottle) (american), 5. dr. jart waterfuse (teal bottle) (american), 6. tarte bb primer in 'fair'


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i want a different foundation at this point... i am tired of the bb texture and don't like the mufe mat. i really want to try something with a bit more coverage and a nice finish. i like the idea of the mac foundations... i tried the cream compact one at one point and liked it, but it doesn't come in any shade that matches. i hear a lot about studio something or other as well.


  Studio Fix Fluid? The lightest shade that one comes in is NW10. (The powder version has lighter shades.) I think the new Mineralize Moisture liquid foundation goes pretty light as well (lightest shade is NC15). Full Coverage (which is at Pro stores and online) comes in White, and W10 is the lightest skintone shade (it looks quite pink to me). Haven't tried any of them, though.  Outside of MAC: Illamasqua Skin Base is supposed to have pretty good coverage. Not sure what the finish is like, though. That said, it is based on Asian BB creams, and if you're over that sort of texture, you may not like Skin Base. Elsewhere in the brand, I've tried Rich Liquid Foundation, which is full coverage (very full coverage!) with a matte finish. Light Liquid had a much sheerer coverage with, IIRC, a semi-matte finish; that one is being phased out, and only the darkest shades are available now. But I don't think I'd recommend that one anyway. Haven't tried the cream or powder foundations.  NARS Sheer Glow, despite its name, is medium coverage with a velvety finish. Not sure about Sheer Matte (though I've heard/read those who've tried it found it harder to blend) or the cream foundation.  Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish is medium coverage with a satin finish.  (BTW: You can link to your blog in your forum signature; you just can't do so in the body of your posts.)


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

Part of the problem for fair skin ladies is not only the actual colours, it's in the forumulas which oxidize. Most MAC fndn oxidizes on me.. in 15 mins, I go from beige to orangish

  illamasqua is good imo for light skin and does not oxidize.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 30, 2014)

i think it was studio fix. i notice a lot of people use it, but i am certain it doesn't go light enough for me. the white foundation sounds interesting, but full coverage may be a tad too much haha. mineralize sounds interesting to me as well, but i feel as if nc15 won't be light enough either. if anyone has it, would you mind swatching it with something for reference? 

  it is so silly that it is so difficult, and i am sorry if i sound very picky. i've just had a lot of foundations at this point where i decide i can see 'the line' around my face after a few days of using a new one. i like the bbs... but i also just want a liquid foundation with a decent (but not totally full amount of) coverage. sigh. thank you already for helping me though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the reason the hourglass foundation intrigues me is because i've liked their other face products and think that maybe it would work well with the ambient light powders?


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

I had NARS sheer glow in gobi.. that one made me look yellow and jaundiced.

  a great one for light colours is Shu Uemura -- but they can only be bought online.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought MAC's Full Coverage foundation in N10. It's finally a great match for me, but it's impossible for me to wear because it's so thick and I have very dry skin. Does anyone know a similar shade from another brand that is more dry skin friendly and also not scented? A more pinktoned one would be OK as well.

  I heard Studio Fix is a no-no for dry skin as well.


----------



## kait0 (Mar 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I bought MAC's Full Coverage foundation in N10. It's finally a great match for me, but it's impossible for me to wear because it's so thick and I have very dry skin. Does anyone know a similar shade from another brand that is more dry skin friendly and also not scented? A more pinktoned one would be OK as well.
> 
> I heard Studio Fix is a no-no for dry skin as well.


have you tried illmasqua skin base? (shade 2)


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like FC from MAC.. I have used it sheered out with luminizer -- not necessarily strobe which is uber shine, but some more delicate ones from other brands.  It works well too.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2014)

kait0 said:


> have you tried illmasqua skin base? (shade 2)


  I had an Illamasqua sample, but I don't remember which foundation. All I know is it was too dry for me :/ I'll take a look at their foundations again, thanks.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I like FC from MAC.. I have used it sheered out with luminizer -- not necessarily strobe which is uber shine, but some more delicate ones from other brands.  It works well too.


  Hm, I could try that, good idea


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

I just got a Koh Gen Doh moisture (Mafashani?) ... and it seems good so far (1 day, maybe garbage later.. lol).. it's light enough for me, but might be dark for you.


----------



## kait0 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hydra veil primer also by illamasqua is great for dry/flakey skin


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I just got a Koh Gen Doh moisture (Mafashani?) ... and it seems good so far (1 day, maybe garbage later.. lol).. it's light enough for me, but might be dark for you.


  JUST looked at that & wondered if it would be good.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Part of the problem for fair skin ladies is not only the actual colours, it's in the forumulas which oxidize. Most MAC fndn oxidizes on me.. in 15 mins, I go from beige to orangish
> 
> illamasqua is good imo for light skin and does not oxidize.


  MAC foundations break my skin out


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i do have a lot of issues with oxidizing.  i tried the mac matchmaster in n1 or whatever the lightest was, and it was too dark, but then seemed to oxidize very quickly to an even more orange shade haha.


  I had the same trouble with MUFE Mat Velvet+ and Revlon Colorstay in the Combination/Oily formula.  Matte finish foundations and I don't get along.  





> i think it was studio fix. i notice a lot of people use it, but i am certain it doesn't go light enough for me. the white foundation sounds interesting, but full coverage may be a tad too much haha.


  MAC Face and Body comes in a white shade as well. It's a lot sheerer but buildable, to my knowledge. You may prefer that for mixing. :nods:  





> mineralize sounds interesting to me as well, but i feel as if nc15 won't be light enough either. if anyone has it, would you mind swatching it with something for reference?


  There are swatches on this site. You'll also be able to see this next to other NC15s in other foundations. (Spoiler alert: not all NC15s et al are created equal.)  http://www.lcmakeupblog.com/2013/03/new-mac-mineralize-moisture-foundation.html


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I bought MAC's Full Coverage foundation in N10. It's finally a great match for me, but it's impossible for me to wear because it's so thick and I have very dry skin. Does anyone know a similar shade from another brand that is more dry skin friendly and also not scented? A more pinktoned one would be OK as well.
> 
> I heard Studio Fix is a no-no for dry skin as well.


  have you tried any of the bb creams? i swatched a few korean ones above! i'm not quite sure what n10 looks like, but the dr jart water fuse is very nice on dry skin. its a tad dark for me, but i used it after i did a bunch of masks that dried me out completely and it made me look human again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i love these smilies bahah


----------



## linainoz (Mar 30, 2014)

I recently purchased the Illamasqua Skin Base in 01 (white) and 02 (the lightest colour). I am very pale, MAC NW10 is too dark for me and oxides. NARS lightest colours are also too dark for me. Even the ladies at my local Bobbi Brown and Laura Mercier counters had to admit their palest colours were too dark! Skin Base 02 is perfect for me. I thin it out with a bit of moisturiser. I intended to use 01 to lighten other, darker foundations I already have. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 1, 2014)

linainoz said:


> I recently purchased the Illamasqua Skin Base in 01 (white) and 02 (the lightest colour). I am very pale, MAC NW10 is too dark for me and oxides. NARS lightest colours are also too dark for me. Even the ladies at my local Bobbi Brown and Laura Mercier counters had to admit their palest colours were too dark! Skin Base 02 is perfect for me. I thin it out with a bit of moisturiser. I intended to use 01 to lighten other, darker foundations I already have. Definitely worth a try.


 
  'had to admit' makes me laugh a bit, because they never want to admit it! they insist they have a match, and then when they realize the lightest color is completely dark orange on you, they make the most surprised face. i am always hopeful for a glimmer of a second after i ask 'are you sure? do you think it is too dark?' and they answer no no its perfect because of your undertones.
  and then they put it on...


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 3, 2014)

does anyone know how the different formulations of nars siberia stack up against one another?
  the VIB sale is on right now- i wanted to try the radiant cream compact (hoping it is similar to mac studio tech?) but am worried it will be too dark. the siberia powder matches me, but i don't own it because i am ehhh on powder foundation- i don't want to look cakefaced or have it emphasize my acne dry patches 

  what do you guys think?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 3, 2014)

You can see swatches here, along with some comparisons against shades in Sheer Matte and Sheer Glow... http://cafemakeup.com/2013/08/11/my-thoughts-nars-radiant-cream-compact-foundation-and-louise-young-super-foundation-brush/  I have Sheer Glow in Siberia, but not the cream foundation. From what I can tell, the two are fairly close, shade-wise. (Very cool to see consistency in foundation colours across formulas!)


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 3, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I have Sheer Glow in Siberia, but not the cream foundation. From what I can tell, the two are fairly close, shade-wise. (Very cool to see consistency in foundation colours across formulas!)


  hmm i think sheer glow is a little too dark or yellow? i remember testing a few siberias, and only the powder seemed right, but i don't remember testing the compact. thank you for the link though!!!

  the color iq (1y01) tells me that shiseido's cream foundation will apparently match me, but i have no idea. and of course it is 'online only.' 

  every time i try to look for a foundation i feel like i open a can of worms.


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 4, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> every time i try to look for a foundation i feel like i open a can of worms.


  You're not alone!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 4, 2014)

okay, i am very excited about this, and i hope that these swatches can help someone.
  i was going to walmart today (meh lol), and i remembered drew barrymore had a line of cosmetics there (named 'flower'), which apparently ran very light and had yellow undertones. i read iffy reviews about it online, but ultimately decided to try both the liquid and cream foundations. they are both actually a great match for me! they don't seem to oxidize. i have only been home for a few hours. i put them on before highlighting my hair and they didn't oxidize, then washed my face after i was done and reapplied them.

  here are reference swatches and images of the foundation. they aren't great quality, as i took them on my phone and not on my DSLR. my skin looks very pink, but i have yellow undertones- i just turn pink a lot 




  top to bottom: flower pefect canvas cream foundation ('perfect canvas' in CF1), flower about face liquid foundation in LF1, MUFE HD in 110, MUFE mat velvet+ in 15, maybelline fit me in 110, and NARS radiant cream concealer in chantilly. aside from flower, i felt that chantilly and mat velvet were great matches for me, but i do not like the finish of mat velvet and chantilly is a concealer.

  these foundations appear to be closest in shade to chantilly. the coverage of both is fairly light. cream has a more matte finish (not completely matte, but matte), and liquid has a more dewy finish. for comparison (apologize for lighting, but i am as red as i appear in the first picture :/ )- first image i have only the cream foundation (which i am holding) on on the right, nothing on the left. i applied it with urban decay's optical blurring brush. the second image i have the liquid (applied with beauty blender) on the left and cream on the right. i am also wearing setting powder. they seem to cover my blemishes about as well as a bb cream- so like i said, light to medium. i suppose you could build the coverage, but i was excited to post about them  other stuff- cruelty free, paraben free.... the liquid one has a pump. they are only available at walmart. i definitely like the liquid better, but it is always great to have choices 








  well i hope that helps someone


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 5, 2014)

okay, update- they made me break out! :shock:  back to the drawing board!


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 5, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> back to the drawing board!


  Oh, no! I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 5, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> okay, update- they made me break out! :shock:  back to the drawing board!


  Oh noes!  Something in the formula must not have agreed with you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 6, 2014)

For pale complexions ( I am NW 20 ), the Dior powder Diorskin Nude Rose Powder is really good, in my opinion.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 6, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 9, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> Oh, no! I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shellygrrl*
> 
> ...


  thank you guys  luckily i caught it early and took it off immediately! and i was able to return it- whew!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> For pale complexions ( I am NW 20 ), the Dior powder Diorskin Nude Rose Powder is really good, in my opinion.


  I have it too it's very nice  I also have a shu uemura bijou compact that's nice. Im interested in trying Bobbi brown retouching powder in pink.


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 10, 2014)

I just ordered Face Atelier Ultra Foundation Zero Minus. It's a white foundation you can mix into any other foundation in order to make it paler. I hope it works!  It almost sounds too good to be true.

  Have anobody tried it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 10, 2014)

I tried a sample of it a few years ago. The consistency and texture is excellent, and it mixes well with other foundations. I didn't buy it at the time, though.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 10, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> I just ordered Face Atelier Ultra Foundation Zero Minus. It's a white foundation you can mix into any other foundation in order to make it paler. I hope it works!  It almost sounds too good to be true.
> 
> Have anobody tried it?
> keep us posted!!
> ...


  my interest is piqued now! hahaha


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 11, 2014)

Just tried the Loreal Magic Nude liquid powder, received from a blog sale.  I love it, and it lasted about 10 hours on me with some minimal fading in my T-zone, but this happens with every foundation for me except Matchmaster.  I tried it in the palest shade and it was a good match for me, I am about NC15 or so right now with very little tan (its been Winter here forevAH)


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2014)

Has anyone who is NC15 tried the Benefit Big Easy?  I'd love to know what shade to try if so.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 11, 2014)

I got samples of all the shades with my recent Sephora order.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Lighest shade is on the top.)  I think if you're very fair, or very dark, you're screwed.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I think if you're very fair, or very dark, you're screwed.


  Thanks - seems like it.  Typical!  I'll have to check them out at some point to see if any are close.


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 12, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Has anyone who is NC15 tried the Benefit Big Easy?  I'd love to know what shade to try if so.


If you're interested in something similar, Jouer matte moisture tint has a very similar formula and finish. Porcelain should be fine for you, but you could email cult beauty and ask if they could send you a sample?


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I bought MAC's Full Coverage foundation in N10. It's finally a great match for me, but it's impossible for me to wear because it's so thick and I have very dry skin. Does anyone know a similar shade from another brand that is more dry skin friendly and also not scented? A more pinktoned one would be OK as well.
> 
> I heard Studio Fix is a no-no for dry skin as well.


  did you ever end up finding anything? i didn't see if someone recommended make up forever HD in 110, which might be suitable? it seems to be geared toward nw10-ish skin, or so it seems to me. i like the texture a lot, but it is too pink/dark on me nc5? 8?). i'm not super dry, but i am reaaally crazy about dry patches being accentuated, and it is one of like two foundations that didn't look patchy on me. i can swatch it next to something if you want for reference. i don't own mac fc in n10, but i have some common foundations like loreal truematch in w1, nars chantilly, even something like urban decay primer potion could be useful lol. i also really like their concealer- its like a fraction of a shade dark for me, but works pretty well. i mix a bit into my bb cream to cover my redness.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 18, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> did you ever end up finding anything? i didn't see if someone recommended make up forever HD in 110, which might be suitable? it seems to be geared toward nw10-ish skin, or so it seems to me. i like the texture a lot, but it is too pink/dark on me nc5? 8?). i'm not super dry, but i am reaaally crazy about dry patches being accentuated, and it is one of like two foundations that didn't look patchy on me. i can swatch it next to something if you want for reference. i don't own mac fc in n10, but i have some common foundations like loreal truematch in w1, nars chantilly, even something like urban decay primer potion could be useful lol. i also really like their concealer- its like a fraction of a shade dark for me, but works pretty well. i mix a bit into my bb cream to cover my redness.


  No, I haven't found anything yet; admittedly, I didn't look for foundations in the last weeks.
  I had been thinking about trying MUFE, it's just that it's not easily available here. As far as I know only one little website sells the brand and I don't think I could return something there, so I have been hesitant to place an order.
  Some comparison swatches for reference would be great  I don't know the L'oreal one, but I have the Nars Chantilly concealer, I believe.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 21, 2014)

okay- here they are!

  from left to right: mufe mat velvet + in 15 / NARS chantilly / mufe hd foundation in 110 pink porcelain. applied, blended a little, blended a little more.















  for reference, mat velvet + is a perfect match for my face, but the matte finish does NOT work for me. i am probably a little lighter than nc/nw 10 (maybe between 5 and 8). the HD 110 is a fantastic formula. i don't recall it ever accentuating dryness, and the finish just looks... like skin. i don't know what you would call that haha. the only problem i have with it is that it looks a little too dark and pink on me- my arm looks very pink here, but i have REAAAALLY slight yellow undertones in my face. it pairs really well with their HD powder and all, but i am sure if you have a good finishing powder it would work well on you! the coverage is light to medium. these photos are under artificial light, since it is definitely 3 am here. oops.

  i am also getting the cover fx cream foundation in n10 tomorrow, which i can swatch as well if anyone needs it  my friend has it and it matches my face quite well.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 22, 2014)

Please do, I'd like to see a swatch of it.  I really like the color of  Mat Velvet 15 but even though I'm mostly oily it cakes up and lloks flat. I was thinking the other day I should get samples of it and HD and see if I can balance out the pink. But it really shouldn't be this difficult for us with pale skin to find a good foundation for our skin. As soon as I found a good match in Chanel they discontinued the two lightest shades and now are getting rid of  Mat Lumiere foundation.  This gets so frustrating.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No, I haven't found anything yet; admittedly, I didn't look for foundations in the last weeks.
> I had been thinking about trying MUFE, it's just that it's not easily available here. As far as I know only one little website sells the brand and I don't think I could return something there, so I have been hesitant to place an order.
> Some comparison swatches for reference would be great  I don't know the L'oreal one, but I have the Nars Chantilly concealer, I believe.


Naynadine, have you tried to mix the Full Coverage with some moisturiser? Another option would be mixing concealer with moisturiser if you've found some concealer that works for you. (And it sounds like you have.) Wayne Goss has a tutorial for this, I think.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 22, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Naynadine, have you tried to mix the Full Coverage with some moisturiser? Another option would be mixing concealer with moisturiser if you've found some concealer that works for you. (And it sounds like you have.) Wayne Goss has a tutorial for this, I think.


  I haven't tried mixing the FC yet, but will do that. I did try to mix Moisturecover and also Select Cover Up concealer with moisturizer in the past - don't remember why, but it didn't really work for me. I will look up the tutorial!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 22, 2014)

shadowaddict said:


> This gets so frustrating.


  swatched <3 trust me, it is totally frustrating. i think i love the cover fx!!! 

  left to right:
  mufe mat velvet in 15 / cover fx cream foundation in n10 / nars chantilly / mufe hd in 110

  first pics: natural light applied , natural light sheered out.






  these pics: kitchen light applied, kitchen light sheered.








  hope this helps!!
  in other news, i am using mac's lightscapade as an all over finishing powder after setting powder (to add a finish after my foundation is set) my and it is perfectly illuminating for me. it does what i wanted the hourglass powders to do; it does what i thought radiant/dim light should do, but those colors are too dark for me. i have hourglass ethereal light, but i don't feel like it does as much as i wanted it to.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you for the swatches! The MUFE looks pretty good, although I'm always hoping something _super _pink toned. I can't do matte finishes either, my skin is a desert, lol.
> I will keep the HD in mind and try to check it out / get a sample.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried mixing the FC yet, but will do that. I did try to mix Moisturecover and also Select Cover Up concealer with moisturizer in the past - don't remember why, but it didn't really work for me. I will look up the tutorial!


  MUFE makes a 107, which is completely pink toned, but it isn't usually available in sephoras. i have never seen a swatch either, but apparently it exists?
  CFX also makes a pink toned cream. the cream i swatched above is neutral, but if cfx is near you, try P10 i believe? i can also swatch it at sephora for you. because of course i need more excuses to go to sephora


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 23, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> MUFE makes a 107, which is completely pink toned, but it isn't usually available in sephoras. *i have never seen a swatch either, but apparently it exists?*
> CFX also makes a pink toned cream. the cream i swatched above is neutral, but if cfx is near you, try P10 i believe? i can also swatch it at sephora for you. because of course i need more excuses to go to sephora


  I have heard of it and I thought I had seen swatches of it before. But it's definitely available online. I think that's the shade I would go for.
  Thanks, I don't think we have CFX here, so I don't need swatches of that brand. I wish we had Sephora here!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm very happy with MAC's Studio Fix Fluid NW10 and Revlon's Colorstay for normal/dry skin in the colour Ivory. I would show swatches but unfortunately the MAC one is empty and the one from Revlon hasn't arrived yet. I've got sensible and very dry skin but both of them work for me. I think I like the Revlon one a tad more because it's a bit lighter on my face than the SFF.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 23, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I'm very happy with MAC's Studio Fix Fluid NW10 and Revlon's Colorstay for normal/dry skin in the colour Ivory. I would show swatches but unfortunately the MAC one is empty and the one from Revlon hasn't arrived yet. I've got sensible and very dry skin but both of them work for me. I think I like the Revlon one a tad more because it's a bit lighter on my face than the SFF.


  Is the Revlon one scented? I've never tried anything from that brand, I wouldn't even know where to buy it.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Is the Revlon one scented? I've never tried anything from that brand, I wouldn't even know where to buy it.


  Tough question, I have to say. I'm sorry; I can't really remember if it's scented or not. The last time I used this foundation was months ago because I had to figure out where to buy it here in Germany. I ordered it via Amazon.de but you have to be lucky to be able to order it because the seller usually changes and sometimes they don't sell the version for dry skin at all. At the moment this one was the only one I could find: http://www.amazon.de/Revlon-Colorstay-Make-Up-normal/dp/B000LJ39TY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398278076&sr=8-1&keywords=revlon+ivory
  I can come back and tell you if it's scented or not as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Is the Revlon one scented? I've never tried anything from that brand, I wouldn't even know where to buy it.


  Well, I only ever tried the one for combo skin and I can honestly say that this was the only foundation I encountered I couldn't wear because it stank of paint. I have a high threshold for scents and can wear almost everything because it doesn't bother me, but this one - no.

  I'm right now testing the Yves Rocher Youth Glow Foundation, the lightest shade is for NCs - it fits me perfectly and I'm about NC15. I reminds me very much of my absolute favourite, the first incarnation of Dior Nude foundation which was reformulated one or two years ago and just didn't do it for me any longer.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 23, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Is the Revlon one scented? I've never tried anything from that brand, I wouldn't even know where to buy it.





Anneri said:


> Well, I only ever tried the one for combo skin and I can honestly say that this was the only foundation I encountered I couldn't wear because it stank of paint. I have a high threshold for scents and can wear almost everything because it doesn't bother me, but this one - no.


  Revlon Colorstay (at least the Combination/Oily formula) definitely smells like paint, IMO. It also oxidized on me, even with primer.  I've never tried Revlon's other foundations (I suspect most, if not all, of them would be too dark for me), so I can't say if others are scented.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 23, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I've never tried Revlon's other foundations (I suspect most, if not all, of them would be too dark for me), so I can't say if others are scented.


  agreed.. 
  i tried the concealer and it did the same thing. everyone ever raved about revlon's fair skin selection, but i didn't think it was light enough after oxidizing!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 23, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> a bit off topic- do any of you have clear eyelashes and eyebrows? i have no pigmentation there.


  I'm one of those with pale skin and dark brows and lashes! That said, I started life as a blonde and somehow turned into a brunette. Heh.  Back on topic, yeah, Revlon's fair skin selection is not that great, IMO. L'Oreal, Maybelline (mainly with Fit Me; I'm a bit doubtful about their other ranges), and even CoverGirl do a much better job than Revlon.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 23, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Back on topic, yeah, Revlon's fair skin selection is not that great, IMO. L'Oreal, Maybelline (mainly with Fit Me; I'm a bit doubtful about their other ranges), and even CoverGirl do a much better job than Revlon.


  i agree with you on fit me (though it ends up making me an oil slick no matter what i do. i like the sunscreeny smell) and l'oreal- true match was the first foundation that sort of matched me, but i feel like the shade are just a touch too dark (c1-also too pink, n1) and w1 is a little too dark but ALMOST there...


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, I experienced similar with True Match (original). W1 was a smidge too dark for me (I first tried it waaaaaaaay back in 2000, around the time it was first released). C1 is too pink. I've never tried N1.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Apr 24, 2014)

So, the Colorstay foundation arrived in the mail this morning and it definitely smells like paint. I don't have a problem with it because Clinique's BB Cream and the Dior Forever foundation smelled way worse for me but I guess everyone's different.  It's easy to say that other brands offer more lighter colours than Revlon if you live in the US. I don't know if you are aware of this problem but for us German girls it is super difficult to get a very light shade because companies seem to think that European/German women like to wear foundations too dark for their complexion or just ignore the fact that there are indeed a lot of pale women around. So we have to go with what we can get.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2014)

OK, I guess I won't try the Revlon one then. Thanks for your opinions, ladies  I saw it for around 10€ on ebay, so I would've been more willing to try that rather than the MUFE, since that one would set me back 50€, which I won't be able to afford for a while.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> It's easy to say that other brands offer more lighter colours than Revlon if you live in the US.* I don't know if you are aware of this problem but for us German girls it is super difficult to get a very light shade because companies seem to think that European/German women like to wear foundations too dark for their complexion or just ignore the fact that there are indeed a lot of pale women around. So we have to go with what we can get.*


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 24, 2014)

is there any way i can get sephora samples and mail them to you? they give you samples of whatever. i dont know how much the post would be, but i dont want you to spend like a jillion dollars on a foundation that might not work for you.. would you like to maybe try that?

  edit: also this video compares mufe 107 to nw10
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTZYiWXA9YQ 
  skip to 3:30 for him to swatch it!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone by any chance in here want to buy Lancome Teint Miracle in 01 Beige Alabtre from me?  It's the wrong shade for me and in the UK we can't return cosmetics.  I'm genuinely devastated at this point.  It's only had the tiniest pump on my hand to swatch it so barely anything at all is missing, essentially NIB.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> is there any way i can get sephora samples and mail them to you? they give you samples of whatever. i dont know how much the post would be, but i dont want you to spend like a jillion dollars on a foundation that might not work for you.. would you like to maybe try that?


  That's so nice of you! But I just read in the Amazon reviews that apparently you get a sample with it when you order it there, so you can try it and send the full size back unopened in case it doesn't match. So I guess that would be easier for me.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's so nice of you! But I just read in the Amazon reviews that apparently you get a sample with it when you order it there, so you can try it and send the full size back unopened in case it doesn't match. So I guess that would be easier for me.


  yay!!! that is awesome!! it is a really nice foundation... i hope you like it!!! i was super impressed when i got it.


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 26, 2014)

Pippilotta said:


> I just ordered Face Atelier Ultra Foundation Zero Minus. It's a white foundation you can mix into any other foundation in order to make it paler. I hope it works!  It almost sounds too good to be true.
> 
> Have anobody tried it?


  I tried this today.

  When it arrived I was shocked to see the size of the bottle. It was supposed to contain 1 oz, but the bottle looked miniscule compared to my other foundation bottles (most of them also containing 1oz.). I don't think the bottle contains less than it should though, I think it's just a lesson in marketing and how most companies make bottles that'll appear to hold far more than they actually do.

  Today I mixed a small amount of it (about 1/4) with Diorsnow White Reveal Fresh Transparency Liquid Foundation SPF 30 (what a name) in 010 Ivory which is too dark for me this time of year. It mixed well and went on without any problems. It also did cover quite well and still looked fine when set with translucent powder (Laura Mercier). I sometimes in desperation mix my foundations with Chanel Blanc de Chanel, and although the end result is paler, it doesn't work because it has no coverage and is a poor base for powder. This FA all in all acted as a foundation should, and I was happy with the result when I had finished my makeup.

  When I looked in the mirror four hours later, the foundation had gone almost completely and had taken the blusher and highlighter with it. Normally, my makeup will disappear in the middle of my face (nose and chin) during the day, but it usually stays on forehead and cheeks so all I have to do in order to repair it is to powder a bit. That would not be enough today. If I had to go out tonight, I would need to start from scratch. It doesn't look ugly, and it hasn't clumped, it has just disappeared and left my poor face bare with only eyeshadow and lipstick intact. To be fair, I better say that I wore it on top of a rather heavy layer of sun screen SPF 50 (La Roche-Posay). I had planned a walk along the beach which is why I wanted the high SPF (but fell victim to the couch instead so the makeup certainly wasn't ruin by wind or weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  I'll keep on experimenting with it and report on the way.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 28, 2014)

Yves Rochers Youthful Glow Foundation is actually very light in both the beige and the more pink option.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 29, 2014)

See the lightest options of the Yves Rocher Youtful Glow foundation here.


----------



## mayushka (May 27, 2014)

I currently have Face & Body in C1 for the summer, and the shade is perfect but the coverage isn't as good as I hoped. What would be the equivalent in Nars Sheer Glow & MAC Studio Fix Fluid? Or do you have other suggestions that are better? Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 27, 2014)

What kind of coverage do you want for a summer foundation?  In the meantime, you can see C1 swatched with various MAC foundations in this post (looks like it's closest to SFF NC20).  http://www.specktra.net/t/182262/mac-mineralize-moisture-spf-15-foundation-collection-march-2013/210#post_2374079  For Sheer Glow, I'm not sure. Deauville, maybe? I think Siberia and Gobi are lighter than C1. (I will say in regards to coverage, it is definitely not sheer. More like medium coverage, IMO. Also, not super glowy at all.)


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

has anyone here ever found a lancome foundation thats at least nc15 if not lighter i love there foundations i just find even there lighten shades seem so dark and orange


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 14, 2014)

i know what you mean... i got a sample of the lightest liquid (can't remember what) and it was still too dark.. but it was the nicest foundation i've worn so far. it covered well, wasn't cakey, and didn't get all weird and patchy (which happens to me a lot? regardless of what i use as a primer or powder over)

  i want to say it was teint miracle... it almost matched me and i am MUCH lighter than nc15... -_-

  i'm going to edit this in a sec and upload you a pic of me in nc15 foundation and then swatches of the lancome. 

  i believe it is teint idol ultra in 100 ivoire n.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i believe it is teint idol ultra in 100 ivoire n.


I have the exact same one, it is probably the best foundation i have ever tried as well it is amazing i have a whole bottle and i wore it when i went on holiday as i had a "tan" lmao my tan is the lightest shade the shame. But my skin looked amazing i still have most the bottle left and it makes me depressed looking at it  sometimes i mix it with mac face and body in white though.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 14, 2014)

okay here are some comparisons for you.
  i dont own any nc15 products, but i have pics of it on so you can judge.




  lancome vs l'oreal true match w1




  lancome swatched on face.
  excuse the bumps... i had an allergic reaction to something. another perk of being fair skinned and sensitive lol.




  reaaallly awkward nc15 on face hahah




  another bad nc15 pic


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 14, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> I have the exact same one, it is probably the best foundation i have ever tried as well it is amazing i have a whole bottle and i wore it when i went on holiday as i had a "tan" lmao my tan is the lightest shade the shame. But my skin looked amazing i still have most the bottle left and it makes me depressed looking at it  sometimes i mix it with mac face and body in white though.


  what country are you in? i was under the impression that europe or asia has a lighter shade, but i could be wrong. they may just label the shades differently. i asked lancome cs and they told me i could not obtain the shade; there was nothing i could do. meh

  edit: it was europe -  it comes in 005 beige ivoire, which i may have found swatches of that promised it'd be lighter? dunno.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> another bad nc15 pic


awww you look adorable on your pictures! see yours looks much lighter than mine i think mine might be the lancome ultra 24 hr so maybe the lightest shade is lighter in the teint miracle it does look much dark for you, you must be so fair


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm from the uk, Thank you for the help and the pictures think i am going to go try the teint miracle tomorrow haha supposed to not be buying any beauty items for a while  but tooo hard.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 14, 2014)

Also the weird and patchy thing happens to me too with foundations especially drugstore ones, that was why i originally got into high end makeup trying to find a foundation which didn't, I always just assumed it was my dry skin is yours dry?


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 14, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> awww you look adorable on your pictures! see yours looks much lighter than mine i think mine might be the lancome ultra 24 hr so maybe the lightest shade is lighter in the teint miracle it does look much dark for you, you must be so fair


  here a european one from someone else, swatched next to the l'oreal i swatched next to




  maybe i'll have someone in the uk cp. hahaha


  i am not totally sure which mine is, so try the other kinds in store for sure! 

  yeah i am super fair :/ :x lolol. i quite like it- i think it suits my hair etc, but the problem is nothing matches and every blemish is crazy red!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 14, 2014)

no! it isn't dry- i don't understand why it happens. i'm really oily! sometimes it'll look okay and then the powder makes it patchy? regardless of the powder. ughughuhg


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> yeah i am super fair :/ :x lolol. i quite like it- i think it suits my hair etc, but the problem is nothing matches and every blemish is crazy red!


The loreal one looks so much lighter there i have that and i find it so dark and orange. Same about the blemishes, actually hate it every time you get a spot leaves a bright red mark for about a year and you wouldn't even notice it on any other skintone, just makes your skin look so much worse than it is


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 15, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> The loreal one looks so much lighter there i have that and i find it so dark and orange. Same about the blemishes, actually hate it every time you get a spot leaves a bright red mark for about a year and you wouldn't even notice it on any other skintone, just makes your skin look so much worse than it is


  i wonder if the colors are different country to country?? the loreal is off on my face. i can't place it... that's not my hand just fyi!

  it's the worst with blemishes! and this allergic reaction was to the aphrodite's shell bronzer. i am so sad i can't use it, but even more sad its taking the E 3 formation of bumps and red all over the bronzer areas forever to heal!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> no! it isn't dry- i don't understand why it happens. i'm really oily! sometimes it'll look okay and then the powder makes it patchy? regardless of the powder. ughughuhg


that is weird ive never heard of that on oily skin, I always find that exfoliating like using the exfoliating masks helps when my makeup keeps going like that but dry patches etc don't seem to be your problem. The glamglow youthmud mask and then applying the lancome teint idole after is probably the most amazing my foundation has ever looked felt like a celeb haha.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> it's the worst with blemishes! and this allergic reaction was to the aphrodite's shell bronzer. i am so sad i can't use it, but even more sad its taking the E 3 formation of bumps and red all over the bronzer areas forever to heal!


that sounds horrible, i just got the aphrodites shell bronzer i heard everyone saying it barely shows on there skin because its so light and thought it sounded perfect for my pale skin clearly you thought the same haha, thought finally found a bronzer wont be so dark and orange but you've scared me now feel so sorry for you  Have you ever used anything like retin A or other retinols, because of my blemishes i ordered some from abroad and it just sped the exfoliation process of my skin up so much so the red blemishes fade about 20x as fast mine go away so quickly now not the problem they used to be at all.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 15, 2014)

My daughter is very fair.  She has had good luck with the MUFE HD foundation (I think it was #115 that she used) and also the Bare Minerals foundation (powder one) in Fair C10.  She could not find a MAC color that matched and we tried quite a few other brands before she settled on these.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 15, 2014)

Holstrom4 said:


> My daughter is very fair.  She has had good luck with the MUFE HD foundation (I think it was #115 that she used) and also the Bare Minerals foundation (powder one) in Fair C10.  She could not find a MAC color that matched and we tried quite a few other brands before she settled on these.


  i used the 110 in MUFE, but its a little too dark and pink :/ i don't know why it is so difficult to find anything- i find a lot of people online who have very fair skin and a lot of trouble finding products!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i used the 110 in MUFE, but its a little too dark and pink :/ i don't know why it is so difficult to find anything- i find a lot of people online who have very fair skin and a lot of trouble finding products!


omg just went and looked up the glamglow it looks so good trying so hard to not buy it  I have all of them on my shelf and  theyre just asking for a little green buddy to join them 

  and i agree about it being so hard to find any especially in the UK we are hardly the most tanned country we have basically no sun yet all the foundation shades are for sun kissed people.I dont understand why even somewhere like mac who have such a massive range wouldn't stock lighter shades.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

has anyone tried the armarni luminous silk foundation? I hear everybody raving about it and it looks so gorgeous but i am unsure how light there palest shade is


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 15, 2014)

You can see some swatches here... http://karlasugar.net/2011/05/armani-luminous-silk-foundation-2/ http://karlasugar.net/2010/04/armani-luminous-silk-foundation/


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 15, 2014)

ladyjamire said:


> has anyone tried the armarni luminous silk foundation? I hear everybody raving about it and it looks so gorgeous but i am unsure how light there palest shade is


  I use Armani Lasting Silk. I have oily skin and this is better for my oiliness. The Lasting Silk also has more coverage" but the lightest shade is still too dark.  I really liked Chanel Mat Lumiere in Porcelain.  Of course they decided to discontinue Porcelain and the next lightest shade. Apparently cosmetic companies think that we pale folk do not exist


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 15, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shadowaddict*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have more dry skin but i do like good coverage. I love chanel foundations the perfection Lumière is gorgeous and has quite a pale shade but i still have to mix it with a white foundation. Omg why would they discontinue it, i don't understand cosmetic companies it is not like it is even uncommon to be pale i live in the UK as well and it is the same and we have like no sun ever were hardly the most tanned people yet all the foundations are so dark. I also want to try the chanel perfection Lumière velvet but the shades for that seem limited as well


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 27, 2014)

In the last days I've been seeing the BareMinerals Bareskin Pure Brightening Serum Foundation all over IG etc. Seems like it hasn't launched here yet, but I guess it has been available on the US for a while. Has anyone tried it? Any swatches of Bare Porcelain?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 28, 2014)

Found swatches of all shades... http://soundlysensiblebeauty.blogspot.com/2014/05/bare-escentuals-bare-minerals-bareskin.html


----------



## mayushka (Jun 28, 2014)

Does anyone use By Terry in shade 03? I was wondering if it was comparable to NARS Gobi, which is a perfect match for me. It's so hard to find good true yellow based lights that aren't too dark on me.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> In the last days I've been seeing the BareMinerals Bareskin Pure Brightening Serum Foundation all over IG etc. Seems like it hasn't launched here yet, but I guess it has been available on the US for a while. Has anyone tried it? Any swatches of Bare Porcelain?


I got a sample of #2 Bare Shell when I was at Sephora the other day.  I used my existing brush (not the one they suggest using).  I did not use a primer, as it has been hot & humid here and I've been putting as little as possible on my face once I've moisturized.  So, Bare Shell was a good match, I'm a MAC NW20 and have a hard time finding foudations with a cool undertone.  It looked horrid on my skin tho.  They said to put it on lightly and then apply more for fuller coverage.  The more I put on, the more my pores were visible.  It accentuated any facial hair as well.  I ended up wiping it completely off of my nose as I couldn't deal with how it looked and I didn't have time to take it all off and start over w/my regular foundation.  With that being said, I'm back to my Giorgio Armani Maestro Fusion (color 5.5).  That seems to be the one that looks the best on me at the moment.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 2, 2014)

Holstrom4 said:


> I got a sample of #2 Bare Shell when I was at Sephora the other day.  I used my existing brush (not the one they suggest using).  I did not use a primer, as it has been hot & humid here and I've been putting as little as possible on my face once I've moisturized.  So, Bare Shell was a good match, I'm a MAC NW20 and have a hard time finding foudations with a cool undertone.  It looked horrid on my skin tho.  They said to put it on lightly and then apply more for fuller coverage.  The more I put on, the more my pores were visible.  It accentuated any facial hair as well.  I ended up wiping it completely off of my nose as I couldn't deal with how it looked and I didn't have time to take it all off and start over w/my regular foundation.  With that being said, I'm back to my Giorgio Armani Maestro Fusion (color 5.5).  That seems to be the one that looks the best on me at the moment.


  Thank you for your reply as well  I think I've heard about the pore issue with his foundation before. I guess my lemming for this is pretty much killed for now.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 5, 2014)

Any NW15 or lighter peeps use Armani Lasting Silk foundation?  Is 3.45 a match?


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone else feel like Goldilocks trying to find products? I think I've settled on my best ones (yay!) but here's a list of trial and error in case it helps someone:  Normal/Combination skin - oily t-zone  Neutral leaning slightly cool toned  MAC Matchmaster 1.0 - oxidized MAC F&B C1 - oxidized Smashbox BB Cream Light - too yellow Benefit Hello Flawless - too dark and too yellow MUFE HD - too yellow or pink and too dark Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua B10/BR10 - too yellow or pink, irritating formula  NARS Sheer Matte in Siberia - just right! NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Chantilly - just right!  MAC MSFN Light - just right!  Hourglass Ethereal Light - just right!  Just hoping these don't get discontinued now! It's hard enough finding a light enough shade but finding a neutral light shade was frustrating to say the least.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Anyone else feel like Goldilocks trying to find products?


  In regards to foundation? Definitely. :nods:  BTW, what's your skintype? That will help as well.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> In regards to foundation? Definitely. :nods:  BTW, what's your skintype? That will help as well.


  Added that in, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## sashmac (Sep 7, 2014)

The only foundation that has been pale enough (and not orange/yellow) for me has been MAC's Studio Fix Fluid in NW10. Its nearly impossible to find for some reason though, nearly every store seems to always be sold out. Whenever I do find a store that has it in stock I always buy a few backups


----------



## breatheonbeat (Sep 12, 2014)

recent foundations. if you have questions about my matches, i have posted quite a few swatches here, but i am too fair for mac and find nars Siberia to be dark and yellow. i have very slight warm undertones; I'd say i am nc5 or 7ish   the meow is amazing- it's almost perfect, but just slightly off for my undertone (which is more warm on my face than my arm, and meow has like 8 undertone matches- I have heard that with meow, it is possible to find an exact match, so I'm not just being crazy!), so I am going to try a slightly different shade. the tarte bb is great as a base for the meow.  missha also matches me well. it celebration foundations have fantastic coverage. the liquid is much too dark on my face. the powders are just slightly too dark, yellow, but offer the best coverage I have seen.... as I've mentioned on other boards, i had an awful allergic reaction to a product. it cosmetics is approved by doctors to use after plastic surgery, apparently(?!)  wearing it: keep in mind in this pic I have awful cystic acne and redness (worst i have ever had) in the E 3 contour areas on the cheeks, head, and jawline from the reaction. it is barely visible under the foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wearing meow:


----------



## HambreSensorial (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi there! I tried to search if something similar had been said before but didn't find anything: has any of you tried both the shades 00 Alabaster and 0 Porcelain of the Bobbi Brown's Skin Foundation? I have a sample of the shade 0 Porcelain and I think it's a little it off, maybe just a tad bit darker or just simply too pink, however it doesn't look good. I don't have any counter near so I was wondering if maybe the shade 00 Alabaster would be way too light? I find the 0 Porcelain to be just really slightly off, if it was yellower it would 've being better. Right now NARS SG Siberia is a pretty good match  

  Apart from that I've found some foundations that work for me, normally I'm more paler than I am now (first time ever tanning! ), so Siberia ends up being a little darker, the only foundation that really matches then is Illamasqua's Skin Base Foundation in shade SB02, but I wouldn't recommend that if you have dry skin! Others than I find can work -even if the match is not perfect:

  - Laura Mercier Silk Crème in shade Soft Ivory, something between NC10-15.
  - MAC Face&Body in White, just like that, it's very translucent so it doesn't like whitish. 
  - Skin79 Green BBCream, similar to Missha's Perfect Cover in shade 13, maybe little bit yellower. Texture is much better than the Missha's one.
  - YSL shade B10.
  - Kevin Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhacer SX01
  - Bourjois Healthy Mix shade 51 - the darkest, only if NC15 runs slightly dark on you.
  - Etude House Any Cushion N02, between NC10-15.

  The Illamasqua's one is much paler than all of the above. 

  Thanks in advance!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Sep 29, 2014)

HambreSensorial said:


> Hi there! I tried to search if something similar had been said before but didn't find anything: has any of you tried both the shades 00 Alabaster and 0 Porcelain of the Bobbi Brown's Skin Foundation? I have a sample of the shade 0 Porcelain and I think it's a little it off, maybe just a tad bit darker or just simply too pink, however it doesn't look good. I don't have any counter near so I was wondering if maybe the shade 00 Alabaster would be way too light? I find the 0 Porcelain to be just really slightly off, if it was yellower it would 've being better. Right now NARS SG Siberia is a pretty good match    Apart from that I've found some foundations that work for me, normally I'm more paler than I am now (first time ever tanning! ), so Siberia ends up being a little darker, the only foundation that really matches then is Illamasqua's Skin Base Foundation in shade SB02, but I wouldn't recommend that if you have dry skin! Others than I find can work -even if the match is not perfect:  - Laura Mercier Silk Crème in shade Soft Ivory, something between NC10-15. - MAC Face&Body in White, just like that, it's very translucent so it doesn't like whitish.  - Skin79 Green BBCream, similar to Missha's Perfect Cover in shade 13, maybe little bit yellower. Texture is much better than the Missha's one. - YSL shade B10. - Kevin Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhacer SX01 - Bourjois Healthy Mix shade 51 - the darkest, only if NC15 runs slightly dark on you. - Etude House Any Cushion N02, between NC10-15.  The Illamasqua's one is much paler than all of the above.   Thanks in advance!


 hi! i might post this multiple times, as my phone is acting up. i think you have a similar skintone to mine- i have posted many swatches in here, and i definitely have had both the missha 13 bb and skin79 in green, so those are good reference points. i can send you a collection of swatches via dm, if you wish   bobbi brown's alabaster shade is, i BELIEVE, maybe a little darker than siberia. it is lighter than porcelain, and definitely has yellow undertones, not pink.  if siberia suits you, bb's alabaster probably will too. i want to say, maybe, a half of a shade to one shade darker.  and welcome to specktra!!!!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Sep 29, 2014)

HambreSensorial said:


> Hi there! I tried to search if something similar had been said before but didn't find anything: has any of you tried both the shades 00 Alabaster and 0 Porcelain of the Bobbi Brown's Skin Foundation? I have a sample of the shade 0 Porcelain and I think it's a little it off, maybe just a tad bit darker or just simply too pink, however it doesn't look good. I don't have any counter near so I was wondering if maybe the shade 00 Alabaster would be way too light? I find the 0 Porcelain to be just really slightly off, if it was yellower it would 've being better. Right now NARS SG Siberia is a pretty good match    Apart from that I've found some foundations that work for me, normally I'm more paler than I am now (first time ever tanning! ), so Siberia ends up being a little darker, the only foundation that really matches then is Illamasqua's Skin Base Foundation in shade SB02, but I wouldn't recommend that if you have dry skin! Others than I find can work -even if the match is not perfect:  - Laura Mercier Silk Crème in shade Soft Ivory, something between NC10-15. - MAC Face&Body in White, just like that, it's very translucent so it doesn't like whitish.  - Skin79 Green BBCream, similar to Missha's Perfect Cover in shade 13, maybe little bit yellower. Texture is much better than the Missha's one. - YSL shade B10. - Kevin Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhacer SX01 - Bourjois Healthy Mix shade 51 - the darkest, only if NC15 runs slightly dark on you. - Etude House Any Cushion N02, between NC10-15.  The Illamasqua's one is much paler than all of the above.   Thanks in advance!


 welcome! you sound like a similar skintone to me, perhaps a tiny bit darker- the two bbs you mentioned match me quite well (i wear missha 13 regularly w meow cosmetics to set- they have a great range of mineral makeup for fair skin. my perfect match is inquisitve chartreux- skin79 green was a great color, but appeared patchy). Siberia is too dark (maybe one or two shades) and yellow on me.    Bobbi's 00/alabaster was about 2 shades too dark for me. it is lighter and for yellow undertones, while porcelain is for pink (and is a little darker!)- alabaster may match you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 29, 2014)

HambreSensorial said:


> Hi there! I tried to search if something similar had been said before but didn't find anything: has any of you tried both the shades 00 Alabaster and 0 Porcelain of the Bobbi Brown's Skin Foundation? I have a sample of the shade 0 Porcelain and I think it's a little it off, maybe just a tad bit darker or just simply too pink, however it doesn't look good. I don't have any counter near so I was wondering if maybe the shade 00 Alabaster would be way too light? I find the 0 Porcelain to be just really slightly off, if it was yellower it would 've being better. Right now NARS SG Siberia is a pretty good match


  Not the Skin Foundation, but she had a cream foundation in a compact ages ago that I bought in Porcelain, and that was a tad too dark for me. I've not tried Alabaster, but I imagine it may be a better match. Hrm.  





> Apart from that I've found some foundations that work for me, normally I'm more paler than I am now (first time ever tanning! ), so Siberia ends up being a little darker, the only foundation that really matches then is Illamasqua's Skin Base Foundation in shade SB02, but I wouldn't recommend that if you have dry skin! Others than I find can work -even if the match is not perfect:  - Laura Mercier Silk Crème in shade Soft Ivory, something between NC10-15. - MAC Face&Body in White, just like that, it's very translucent so it doesn't like whitish.  - Skin79 Green BBCream, similar to Missha's Perfect Cover in shade 13, maybe little bit yellower. Texture is much better than the Missha's one. - YSL shade B10. - Kevin Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhacer SX01 - Bourjois Healthy Mix shade 51 - the darkest, only if NC15 runs slightly dark on you. - Etude House Any Cushion N02, between NC10-15.  The Illamasqua's one is much paler than all of the above.


  SB02 runs more pink or peach, though, right?


----------



## HambreSensorial (Sep 29, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> SB02 runs more pink or peach, though, right?


  Yes the problem is the shades are not consistent, I know in some foundations 00 Alabaster is incredibly dark compared to others, but apparently in the Skin Foundation is actually the lightest shade Bobbi Brown does. I was pretty doubtful when the SA matched me to the second lightest actually, but I can see why! The "shade deepness" is not that bad, just the undertone more than anything. 

  SB02 compared to per example Siberia is way lighter and yes, is indeed pink-toned but also really tending to neutral, I'm pretty yellow (I find Siberia to be really yellow) and when I have my normal-more-pale tone, it fits really well, if it was yellower well, it would be better, but I've used some pinkish foundations and they look realy awful on me, SB02 does not. But I don't like the product in itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks really bad with patchy-dry skin!

  Thank you both for answering!


----------



## HambreSensorial (Sep 30, 2014)

I just wanted to share this, found it really helpful:

  http://muchadoaboutmascara.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/foundation-adventures-ultra-pale/


----------



## Pippilotta (Sep 30, 2014)

HambreSensorial said:


> I just wanted to share this, found it really helpful:
> 
> http://muchadoaboutmascara.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/foundation-adventures-ultra-pale/


  Thank you very much for posting this link!


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 21, 2014)

When I used to use SFF I was NC15, and NC20 in SFP.  Now my skin tone has changed.  I just bought a new studio fix powder and was rematched to c3 because nc20 oxidized some.  The c3  oxidized worse so I took it back and got n3.  So far so good I think it will be perfect!    Other brands I use...  Bare Minerals fairly light Tarte Amazonian clay powder foundation fair light neutral Aromaleigh 2n Used to use meow sleek Abyssinian which is too yellow but I don't like their foundations any more  I'm going to go get a liquid from mac for occasional use soon.  I want matched again though.  NW15 may work better for me now.


----------



## GinghamDot (Nov 22, 2014)

That is very helpful, but those split faces are somehow terrifying!   After seeing her pictures it feels fraudulent to call myself pale. I find that many pale products go on fine, but they oxidize terribly, and as a result my skin just looks off.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 14, 2014)

HambreSensorial said:


> I just wanted to share this, found it really helpful:
> 
> http://muchadoaboutmascara.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/foundation-adventures-ultra-pale/


  Thank you.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2014)

GinghamDot said:


> After seeing her pictures it feels fraudulent to call myself pale. I find that many pale products go on fine, but they oxidize terribly, and as a result my skin just looks off.


  What's your skintype? Which products oxidized on you? Were you using primer underneath?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 28, 2015)

Although this thread is about foundations, I thought this might be helpful for fellow fair and cooltoned ladies who are still looking for a concealer, since I know it's not easy to find one.
  I took a chance and ordered the MUFE HD one in 310 from Sephora France and I'm super happy with it. It's the lightest concealer I've ever tried and I love how pinktoned it is.
  Here are some messy swatches that I took real quick to send a friend, but I figured I might as well post them here.




  l. - r.: Clinique Airbrush 01 fair, Shiseido Eye Zone Corrector 102, NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer Chantilly, MUFE HD Concealer 310, MAC Moisturecover NW15

  I'm surprised to see how much darker the MAC one is in comparison, I was using it for years. The worst match for me is the NARS, it's so yellow on me and has an almost grey undertone to it. I feel like it just looks off on me, such a weird shade. (Also, the Shiseido and Clinique irritate my eyes, Shiseido because it's scented and the Clinique leaves a burning feeling.)
  The coverage of the MUFE is better than the others (except NARS) as well. 
  I highly recommend this!

  Now I'm tempted to try the HD foundation and well.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm always looking for products that match NARS Chantilly. Alas, my near-perfect match and it's in a concealer!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 19, 2015)

Can't believe I just found this thread! I've been on the hunt for an HG foundation for a while.

  My best match is when I mix MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NW10 and NW13 together. It's pretty much dead on. However, I'd like to find a foundation that I don't have to mix.

  I've got dry skin, so finding one that is ideal for that would be good, too.

  Matchmaster 1.0 is passable, I wear it when I don't have time in the morning to mix my foundations, but it's just a hair too dark. I wore it to work today and while I'm sure no one else notices that it's a little off, I can somewhat tell depending on the lighting.

  Missha M Perfect Cover in 13 was off. I hesitate to say it was too pale, maybe just too pink? And it just didn't do very well with my skin, it didn't want to blend in and looked super streaky.

  I tried Revlon Colorstay in Ivory and my dad told me I looked like a geisha. I guess that meant it is too pale for me, though it looks good to me in natural light.

  NARS Gobi (I think? the second palest) is about the same as Matchmaster 1.0, maybe a hair darker. Passable, but passable isn't good enough for a $42 foundation. I wanted to get a sample of Siberia from Sephora but the SA blew me off. I wish they offered that shade inside the SiJCP because the SA's are a lot nicer and more accomodating.

  I'm really interested in MUFE's foundations, as well as Estee Lauder Double Wear and KVD Lock it in 42. I had the same issue with trying to acquire the MUFE samples as I did Siberia, the Estee Lauder counters intimidate me, and the KVD is always sold out.

  Now that I've rambled... anyone a similar shade?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> NARS Gobi (I think? the second palest) is about the same as Matchmaster 1.0, maybe a hair darker. Passable, but passable isn't good enough for a $42 foundation. I wanted to get a sample of Siberia from Sephora but the SA blew me off. I wish they offered that shade inside the SiJCP because the SA's are a lot nicer and more accomodating.


  You're thinking of Mont Blanc. Gobi is the third lightest.  I wear Siberia in NARS Sheer Glow. On me, it's just a smidge too yellow, but other than that it's probably the closest matching foundation I've tried to date. (My undertones are neutralish. I've never been matched to a MAC foundation.)  





> I'm really interested in MUFE's foundations, as well as Estee Lauder Double Wear and KVD Lock it in 42. I had the same issue with trying to acquire the MUFE samples as I did Siberia, the Estee Lauder counters intimidate me, and the KVD is always sold out.  Now that I've rambled... anyone a similar shade?


  If you're dry, you may want to avoid Mat Velvet+ unless you want a matte finish. I tried it years ago, in the lightest shade (#15 - Alabaster). It oxidized on my combo-to-oily skin.  

  (MUFE Mat Velvet+ in #15 is on the bottom. The top one is Illamasqua Light Liquid Foundation in #115, which has since been discontinued. The above was taken when I owned both foundations.)  I think EL Double Wear also has a matte finish. Swatches from Soundly Sensible Beauty...  http://soundlysensiblebeauty.blogspot.com/2014/05/estee-lauder-double-wear-foundation.html  Kat Von D Lock It is also full coverage, I believe. I don't think it's a matte finish. Beauty Professor has some swatches of all the shades.  http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/04/kat-von-d-lock-it-tattoo.html


----------



## mayushka (Feb 20, 2015)

I found an even lighter shade than NARS Sheer Glow Gobi, in Armani Luminous Silk shade 3. It's a wonderful pale yellow foundation for us yellow girls, I highly recommend.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/04/kat-von-d-lock-it-tattoo.html


  Yes, Mont Blanc is it.

  I forgot to mention that I do need a relatively full coverage - I have a lot of redness and some acne. I've been applying the Studio Fix in thin layers to get the coverage i need.

  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 14, 2015)

m4dswine said:


> All Clinique foundations go orange on me.   Chanel used to do a brilliant shade in their Double Perfection range, but they d/c d it just to spite us pallid ladies...   I'm lucky... I have found Select SPF in NC15 is perfect, both in coverage and texture and colour. I have switched to NC5 powder and NC15 concealer as well. Much much better.   I wouldn't be any other way.


  The only clinique foundation not to go orange on me was perfectly real 01.


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 7, 2015)

I know this an old thread, but I need help. I FINALLY found the right color for me, mufe pink porcelain 110, it's slightly too pink but it blends out fine, I can deal with that. But it's definitely not full coverage and it's all gone in a few hours. But it's not too drying and other than the coverage issue it's great. Does anyone know something exactly like it only fuller coverage and longer lasting? Maybe even spf?


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I know this an old thread, but I need help. I FINALLY found the right color for me, mufe pink porcelain 110, it's slightly too pink but it blends out fine, I can deal with that. But it's definitely not full coverage and it's all gone in a few hours. But it's not too drying and other than the coverage issue it's great. Does anyone know something exactly like it only fuller coverage and longer lasting? Maybe even spf?


  Not sure about other formulas, but maybe you could use the MUFE over a hydrating primer? As far as good matches for light skin, maybe see if you can get a sample of Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia. It's definitely a non-drying foundation and Siberia is pale without being pink or yellow in undertone.


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Not sure about other formulas, but maybe you could use the MUFE over a hydrating primer? As far as good matches for light skin, maybe see if you can get a sample of Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia. It's definitely a non-drying foundation and Siberia is pale without being pink or yellow in undertone.


  I definitely use a hydrating primer underneath! It does work that way, but I'm hoping someday to save some steps, so I'll check out the nars color ASAP! I actually have a friend who lives in Seoul South Korea and she's sending me one of their cushion compacts. I'm hoping that will work since I like that whole dewy look with high spf. South Korea has such great makeup right now and it's so hard to find reputable sellers in the U.S. I do love mufe and it's the closest match I've ever had, so I'll keep it around, I'm just so tired of my multi step process. Like I always have to choose between dewiness OR full coverage, can't have both. Maybe that's unavoidable, but I'm tired of muas selling me stuff they swear is a perfect match and I get home and I'm wearing a mask a shade darker than my skin  I'm really light and everyone else in my family is darker than mac nc40 so foundation too dark for me is just useless. Can't even give it away.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 8, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I know this an old thread, but I need help. I FINALLY found the right color for me, mufe pink porcelain 110, it's slightly too pink but it blends out fine, I can deal with that. But it's definitely not full coverage and it's all gone in a few hours. But it's not too drying and other than the coverage issue it's great. Does anyone know something exactly like it only fuller coverage and longer lasting? Maybe even spf?


  You may not like the forthcoming MUFE Ultra HD, then (it's replacing the current HD formula); supposedly it has less coverage than original HD.  You may like NARS Sheer Glow, which Kate already suggested. Definitely more coverage, and it does last. No SPF, but you're never going to get enough sun protection from a foundation anyway. You're better off using a separate sunscreen under your foundation.  You could also get the CoverFX Custom Cover Drops (N10 may be light enough for you?) and add a couple of drops to your current foundation to bump up the coverage.


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 8, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> You may not like the forthcoming MUFE Ultra HD, then (it's replacing the current HD formula); supposedly it has less coverage than original HD.  You may like NARS Sheer Glow, which Kate already suggested. Definitely more coverage, and it does last. No SPF, but you're never going to get enough sun protection from a foundation anyway. You're better off using a separate sunscreen under your foundation.  You could also get the CoverFX Custom Cover Drops (N10 may be light enough for you?) and add a couple of drops to your current foundation to bump up the coverage.


  You're probably right about the sunblock  so I'll check out the Nars this weekend and maybe add the cover to bump it up. I read that that brand was really high coverage, like photo shoot coverage. So that sounds like a good plan  thanks ladies, I really appreciate it!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 19, 2015)

Have any of you ladies tried the Too Faced Born This Way foundation? I've heard a lot about it but I haven't really heard much about how light it goes. Does Porcelain work on any of you?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 19, 2015)

I found swatches of all the shades...  http://beautywithemilyfox.blogspot.com/2015/06/too-faced-born-this-way-foundation.html  Sephora had samples available with a code a little while back, I think, but not now. (Didn't get one since I wasn't in need to order anything at the time.) So I've not tried it for myself.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 19, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Sephora had samples available with a code a little while back, I think, but not now. (Didn't get one since I wasn't in need to order anything at the time.) So I've not tried it for myself.


  Hmm, based on her description, it wouldn't be light enough. Ah well. The hunt for the perfect foundation continues...


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the Too Faced Born This Way foundation? I've heard a lot about it but I haven't really heard much about how light it goes. Does Porcelain work on any of you?


  Porcelain was way too dark for me.  I saw on their IG that come this fall, they're adding lighter and darker shades to the range. I wish they would have been included in the launch. I'm dying to try this foundation! The new MUFE Ultra HD in Y205 (their lightest shade in the entire range) is pretty much a dead on match for me. Everything else I've tried is always a touch too dark or oxidizes like crazy.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 19, 2015)

The new MAC foundation in NW15 works well for me. I'm normally NW13 but this foundation runs light.

  I think I'm going to have to give up on my Kat Von D foundation. Light 44 is too dark and Light 42 is too light. I'm probably going to return it.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2015)

Based on my recent foundation discovery (I'm actually closest to NW13) I'll start following this thread!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the Too Faced Born This Way foundation? I've heard a lot about it but I haven't really heard much about how light it goes. Does Porcelain work on any of you?


 I got a sample in Vanilla, which is way too dark, but the formula is great! Doesn't emphasize my dry skin and seems to be lightly hydrating which is nice. Coverage is medium I'd say.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 20, 2015)

I know this thread is for porcelain foundation, not for SPF, but I agree with teh comment shellygrrl made about needing a sunscreen under foundation to get the right coverage, as foundation alone isn't going to provide adequate protection from the evil UV radiation from our sun.  I have tried a primer from Cover FX that has SPF 25 and it is pretty good, but its primer properties are just okay--it isn't really extending my foundation life much.  That being said, any SPF I can use under my foundation (NARS Siberia works in the Winter, I am using Deauville now, sheered out a bit) that doesn't make it run off or turn greasy is a plus.

  Any recommendations for primer with adequate SPF to go under my foundation?  I have combination skin, mainly oily in the Tzones but no real dry areas.  I really prefer a semi-matte finish, and I am happy with NARS, it seems to be the only foundation in a good match that doesn't oxidize into oompa loompa territory on me.  But, I know good SPF is a must, especially this time of year and at higher elevations (i am at 5280 feet, yo.)  

  Alternately, any good sunscreens with a nice matte finish?  

  I really prefer a good primer with SPF, I can do high end or low end.

  If no such primer exists, I would love recommendations for foundations in the paler shade ranges (NARS Siberia or Deauville are light enough, so I don't need super pale) but for good long lasting foundation that has adequate SPF and doesn't oxidize like crazy?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 20, 2015)

martiangurll said:


> Any recommendations for primer with adequate SPF to go under my foundation?  I have combination skin, mainly oily in the Tzones but no real dry areas.  I really prefer a semi-matte finish, and I am happy with NARS, it seems to be the only foundation in a good match that doesn't oxidize into oompa loompa territory on me.  But, I know good SPF is a must, especially this time of year and at higher elevations (i am at 5280 feet, yo.)    Alternately, any good sunscreens with a nice matte finish?    I really prefer a good primer with SPF, I can do high end or low end.


  Neutrogena's Clear Face sets matte (SPF 30), for a sunscreen option. It would work in lieu of a traditional primer, IMO.  Primer-wise, Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer has SPF 15 (more of a satiny finish, I think?). NARS has one with SPF 30 (Pro-Prime Multi-Protect); not sure about the finish. Ditto Laura Mercier (Protect; SPF 30) and Make Up For Ever (UV Prime; SPF 50). MAC Prep and Prime Lotion SPF 50 is another option (don't know about finish for this one, either).


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 20, 2015)

martiangurll said:


> I know this thread is for porcelain foundation, not for SPF, but I agree with teh comment shellygrrl made about needing a sunscreen under foundation to get the right coverage, as foundation alone isn't going to provide adequate protection from the evil UV radiation from our sun.  I have tried a primer from Cover FX that has SPF 25 and it is pretty good, but its primer properties are just okay--it isn't really extending my foundation life much.  That being said, any SPF I can use under my foundation (NARS Siberia works in the Winter, I am using Deauville now, sheered out a bit) that doesn't make it run off or turn greasy is a plus.
> 
> Any recommendations for primer with adequate SPF to go under my foundation?  I have combination skin, mainly oily in the Tzones but no real dry areas.  I really prefer a semi-matte finish, and I am happy with NARS, it seems to be the only foundation in a good match that doesn't oxidize into oompa loompa territory on me.  But, I know good SPF is a must, especially this time of year and at higher elevations (i am at 5280 feet, yo.)
> 
> ...


I use MD Solar Sciences Mineral Creme Broad Spectrum SPF 50 UVA/UVB from Sephora as a primer year-round. I reapply every 70-80 minutes if I'm going to be getting sun. It works so well as a primer I even wear it at night sometimes. I have somewhat dry skin so my usual nighttime primer is this Hourglass one that's RIDICULOUSLY moisturizing, but if I'm feeling oily I go with the MD mineral creme, because while it isn't drying at ALL, it doesn't worsen any oiliness either. I reapply OVER my foundation during the day by patting it on lightly all around my face with my fingers then massaging it in with tiny circles so blush/contour/foundation don't get out of place. It is pretty matte and velvety. If I want glowy skin I go with the hourglass.

  And here's some doctor's advice: Anything SPF 30 or above is fine. After 30 you don't actually get a very high protection for each increase. I can't remember the exact numbers but it's something like SPF 90 protects like 2% better than SPF 30 or something like that. But that also means that anything LOWER than SPF 30 you're losing some real protection for each number decrease, so I wouldn't buy SPF 15 unless you're just trying not to burn or something as opposed to really protecting the skin. Although you might still burn, so I'm not sure what SPF 15 is for, maybe if you don't care THAT much or have darker skin? AND, make sure it always says "broad spectrum" and "UVA/UVB". Different types of UV rays do damage to different layers of skin. If you use a sunscreen that doesn't say that on the label, you're most likely getting one that will only protect against the visible sunburn, not against more deep tissue sun damage. 

  Finally, that MD creme I use lasts a LONG time. It's kind of pricey, but one 1.7 oz. tube lasts me a YEAR. I only use it on my face (and recently started using it on my chest above my cleavage where I seem to get a lot of sun). So that helps it last.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

martiangurll said:


> I know this thread is for porcelain foundation, not for SPF, but I agree with teh comment shellygrrl made about needing a sunscreen under foundation to get the right coverage, as foundation alone isn't going to provide adequate protection from the evil UV radiation from our sun.  I have tried a primer from Cover FX that has SPF 25 and it is pretty good, but its primer properties are just okay--it isn't really extending my foundation life much.  That being said, any SPF I can use under my foundation (NARS Siberia works in the Winter, I am using Deauville now, sheered out a bit) that doesn't make it run off or turn greasy is a plus.
> 
> Any recommendations for primer with adequate SPF to go under my foundation?  I have combination skin, mainly oily in the Tzones but no real dry areas.  I really prefer a semi-matte finish, and I am happy with NARS, it seems to be the only foundation in a good match that doesn't oxidize into oompa loompa territory on me.  But, I know good SPF is a must, especially this time of year and at higher elevations (i am at 5280 feet, yo.)
> 
> ...


  I know it's not marketed as a primer, but I like the Dr. Jart Dis-A-Pore BB Cream.  It's probably on the darker end of fair, but my foundation applied with a beautyblender easily takes care of any color discrepancy there might be.  It's SPF 30, provides a nice smooth base, a little extra coverage, and really does help if you have visible pores.  I've been using a sample, but bought the full size today.

  Also some people on Sephora complained about it being too white for them, so maybe it'll work!


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 21, 2015)

martiangurll said:


> I know this thread is for porcelain foundation, not for SPF, but I agree with teh comment shellygrrl made about needing a sunscreen under foundation to get the right coverage, as foundation alone isn't going to provide adequate protection from the evil UV radiation from our sun.  I have tried a primer from Cover FX that has SPF 25 and it is pretty good, but its primer properties are just okay--it isn't really extending my foundation life much.  That being said, any SPF I can use under my foundation (NARS Siberia works in the Winter, I am using Deauville now, sheered out a bit) that doesn't make it run off or turn greasy is a plus.
> 
> Any recommendations for primer with adequate SPF to go under my foundation?  I have combination skin, mainly oily in the Tzones but no real dry areas.  I really prefer a semi-matte finish, and I am happy with NARS, it seems to be the only foundation in a good match that doesn't oxidize into oompa loompa territory on me.  But, I know good SPF is a must, especially this time of year and at higher elevations (i am at 5280 feet, yo.)
> 
> ...


  thanks, to all that replied, I will check out each of those (sorry multiquote didn't work for some reason)


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 21, 2015)

My favorite SPF is Dermalogica Solar Defense Booster spf 50. You can add a few drops to your moisturizer or use it alone, under your primer. It's not greasy and won't clog your pores.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 21, 2015)

OMG I just went through the most awful exchange at Sephora. I finally decided to return my Kat Von D foundation as light 42 is too light and light 44 is too dark. But I was beyond the 90 day policy (that I didn't even know they had) and they didn't want to give me store credit (they had to ask a manager if they could do the exchange, then when the exchange had money back they had to ask if they could give me store credit). Oye.

  So I finally get that squared away and I have a guy color match me with that electronic thingie. OMG. Do not do this!!! Their color matching thingie is bullshit. It told me I was MEDIUM 52 or something in Kat Von D...and I was like O RLY? Light 44 is too dark! It told me I was Gobi in Nars All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation...I tried it on and it was way too yellow. I finally tested Siberia which was just barely light enough. I've now tested it in bright light and although it's a tad yellow and I'm more pink, I REALLY like the coverage and the weightless feel. It'll do. I might try Mont Blanc the next time I go to Sephora. I'm glad they decided to relent and do the exchange. Because I was seriously about to pull the "do you have any idea how much I've spent in your store?" card. I've been thisclose to VIBR for two years straight.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey ladies! I just wanted to post about the Dr. Jart+ Dis-A-Pore. It's all I have on today other than translucent powder and blush. I know a lot of you know I need medium-full coverage because of my pretty severe rosacea. It covers so well by itself!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 25, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Hey ladies! I just wanted to post about the Dr. Jart+ Dis-A-Pore. It's all I have on today other than translucent powder and blush. I know a lot of you know I need medium-full coverage because of my pretty severe rosacea. It covers so well by itself!


  You are stunning! I have a sample of this.. I need to try it now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gwena (Aug 6, 2015)

So I have done something I never thought I would....scrubbed off the fake tan and embraced my pale Irish skin...but I feel like I am starting from scratch when it comes to finding a favourite foundation. All the foundations I loved for a tanned look on me don't seem to cut it the same way. For instance I usually love YSL's touche eclat foundation but twhere as on tanned skin looked all glowly and perfect looks oily and patchy on pale. Soooo what are your holy grail pale foundations (and I mean pale) ideally medium to full coverage.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 16, 2015)

I just wanted to thank Shellygrrl for steering me here! I found it and thank you! Hello everyone! White as snow here!  I just read through the pages and saw most people discussing MAC and Nars with a mention of mineral foundation here, and a pure white powder or base mixer there.. But I'm not seeing any really pale answers here. Brands like RCMA are perfect! Koh Gen Doh, Asian brands, and many sunscreens are wonderful as sunscreen and primer from Asia! Layering SPF is great! Being I'm too pale for MAC, Chanel, Dior, Cle de Peau, Tom Ford, Dolce and Gabbana, Gucci, Hourglass, BECCA, Bare Minerals, all drugstore, YSL, Marc Jacobs, MUFE, Zelens, .. You name it.... I've a pretty good idea where the melanin challenged are coming from.    For me, the following applies which may or may not be helpful but I hope to add something for all of you to look into, and contribute to the great successes already mentioned!   My skin: Sensitive, Reactive, currently Acne Prone, Changing, Oily, Dry, Combo, Dehydrated, confused.  Color: I learned I'm closer to having zero undertones than any at all, but under close scrutiny, there's a bit of a peachy yellow sometimes but mostly a very cool olive. For reference, if you use the Meow Cosmetics color range, I'd be mixing Snow Lynx with either Inquisitive Ocicat 0, or Inquisitive Chartreux 0, hence I'm very pale.   Products I thought I could make work have all been mentioned already and sadly, we're not pale enough as I'm not bronzing my neck.  For example: Armani shades 2 & 3.. Nope! Not in any formula.  No MAC except Lightscapade MSF or Pro Studio wear Pastel in Shivering White as a powder. Pigments as highlighters (of course) and I break out from all formulations and turn either too beige, yellow, or pink. CdP in B10 is too pink, slightly dark, amazing formula though! So if you are pink and need a light one, you can make that work and it has SPF of 26 I believe, and if that doesn't work, i10 may work as it is lighter, more neutral, still looks dark on me but almost able to make them work.. Which brings me to the next contenders I'd recommend for pale pinks and pale pale neutrals which are a bit easier to make work and great quality as well! By Terry Cover Expert in shade Fair 1 is a most beautiful pale shade with light pink undertone.. Blends. Too pink for me, so number 2 is workable blended well! This goes as well for the By Terry Terrybly Densiless Primer and foundation which are lovely! 1 is pink straight up, 2 is neutral pale Ivory, 3 like vanilla... Quite expensive most of these are except for RCMA, which I'll get into last, and mention now that all skin types mainly have never had a problem with it and it is touted the best foundation.. A great beauty tool for safe ingredients, perfect coverage, finish, last power, color, and no breakouts.  To continue.. For a light comfortable gorgeous foundation, check out Koh Gen Do which caters more to light colors, exceeds with pale yellow, pale ochre, pale pinks, and even has a white shade as a "highlighter" that is meant to lighten KGD  Aqua Foundation SPF 15. The palest pink in that is shade 12. Palest yellow: 113, no neutrals but workable with the white and the texture is in its own HD world.. A bit darker but more olive? The 213 is amazing! Perfection! Now for a better match.. Koh Gen Do Maifanshi Moisture Foundation. While these hint at moisture, they actually keep the complexion balanced in a strange magical way, few ingredients, HD technology, pricey but amazing! Ok: Shade 001 is blendable to work on the fairest, even I can make it work though it's not perfect, it is perfect for the palest with pink undertones. Too light? 012 will be very spot on. Next up with pink is 13. If you're a bit more beige than 12, try 002! 112 is the next step up in fair and 113 is that perfect pale banana shade, sometimes mixing them together is great! Color 213 is a true pale golden beige and works wonders, especially mixes with 001! They are small tubes but a little goes a long way and of all I am mentioning, I am only staying where the base products are safe for even sensitive skin and most skin types benefit, and the coverage, wear, and benefits are great! So it's worth the splurge! Just use a bit! Done. Gorgeous. BeautyProfessor.net has most swatches of the Koh Gen Do Awua and all By Terry as well as Cle de Peau. That site is great with color descriptions in mac terms and other examples to help those who can't get to a counter! Also, Koh gen do will send you tons of samples of you email them directly and explain yourself! As well, Cle de Peau counters will send too. Contact the brand counter directly. Contact Net a porter or Barneys for By Terry. Always see if you try it and it won't work that you can return!  As for Tom Ford, some Asian color exclusives were added that work for the some of the palest, and those are numbers 13 and 14 in the Traceless Perfecting Foundation, which are still too dark for me.   RCMA: This is a professional stage quality cream that has every color imaginable & able to mix the unimaginable. I have found that having samples is enough! You only need a little bit as its concentrated more than Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer, in which 01 was still too dark and the mineral oil is a no no for me. The RCMA KA palette is the palest 5 color palette, they offer many, and then single shades at $12, once you determine your color, and for 1-3 dollars, you can her samples from various places to try as well! I wound up getting a clear sample, which is white, Porcelain, basically white, and Ivory, a bit more color than Porcelain and the KA palette. I also got the thinner to make cream more creamy faster! I can custom blend a color so easily that is as Casper white as I am but still looks like skin! The coverage is remarkable, the tiniest bit covers a face full of acne, google it! It lasts, does not transfer, and sets beautifully with a translucent powder or the RCMA no color powder which is a standout. Other powders I play with are Hourglass Ethereal Light Ambient Lighting Powder, Manic Panic Virgin, MAC Lightscapade as mentioned earlier, Cle de Peau Luminizer in shade Pastel, BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector liquid in Pearl, though I play with all the colors up to Opal, and Champagne Pop is just ok. Benefit Watt's Up is nice, Korean Three Concept Eyes in PinkGold, and others in Pearl tones make up my large highlight collection. Guerlain foundations are all too pale but I do love the Meteorites primer and the palest of all versions of Meteorites! They give beautiful life to my white skin!  I've found blue and violets as well as greens make great highlighters as my skin is fair and pretty transparent so the colors of veins and light mixed together are actually stunning! Have I tried ColourPop? Oh I have a bunch I swatched once but I've not tried them on my face.. They just sit there, poor things. Some BB creams are great! Missha's in 13 are usually perfect for the pale, 21, the next fair shade up.. And I put my SPF faith into either SK-II, another Asian brand, or Radical's, which also makes for a perfect primer and perfects skin tone. It's lovely. The search is real, and I hope I've given some insight to you all! A great place to begin is always Meow Cosmetics for samples to determine what color you need to match elsewhere, and then you can hunt for RCMA or see if any others will match you and your skin type! Oh, I can't forget NARS Luminizer in Copacabana! That's a superb one to procure as well as the BECCA Pearl!  I do realize that, other than the RCMA, what I've listed is very expensive, but I did try everything else first and these more expensive formulas are raved about for good reason! (So good!) So if your porcelain face needs a new base, don't worry about haste and invest! Your skin will thank you! Also, as a personal preference, I use skincare to keep my complexion pale and protected. You are beautiful. Frustration may cost some money, but feeling better about one's self helps!  (Any typos I apologize for on behalf of autocorrect.) Keep hydrated! Thanks for the great posts!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Aug 30, 2015)

Have any of you guys tried the Marc Jacobs Remarcable foundation concentrate?  What color worked for you?


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone who is NW13...can you tell me what color you ended up with in NARS? I'm trying to decide between Mount Blanc and Gobi. I think Siberia is too light (that's what I have now).


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 31, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Anyone who is NW13...can you tell me what color you ended up with in NARS? I'm trying to decide between Mount Blanc and Gobi. I think Siberia is too light (that's what I have now).


  I think Mont Blanc is pretty close.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 31, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Anyone who is NW13...can you tell me what color you ended up with in NARS? I'm trying to decide between Mount Blanc and Gobi. I think Siberia is too light (that's what I have now).


  Mont Blanc would likely be your better bet of the two.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 1, 2015)

I just ordered the Waterweight foundation in NW13, hoping it will be light enough.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 2, 2015)

BrowneyedBeauty said:


> Have any of you guys tried the Marc Jacobs Remarcable foundation concentrate? What color worked for you?


  I'm using 10 Ivory Light, the lightest shade. I guess I'm about NW5-10, and it's a good match, certainly the best I've ever found in a full coverage formula. It's an amazing foundation, covers absolutely everything (I have acne scarring).

  I can do some comparison swatches with the rest of my foundations tomorrow if that would be useful to anyone.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 3, 2015)

Swatches: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  L-R: MJ Re(Marc)able in 10 Ivory Light, Kat Von D Lock-It in 42 Light, MUFE Ultra HD in Y205, Maybelline Matte Fit Me in 110 Porcelain, Illamasqua Skin Base in 02, MUFE Mat Velvet in 15 Alabaster, MAC Full Coverage in W10 and Revlon Colorstay in 110 Ivory.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 3, 2015)

BrowneyedBeauty said:


> Have any of you guys tried the Marc Jacobs Remarcable foundation concentrate? What color worked for you?


  I tried it and wasn't a fan.  The shade 10 was a touch too light and shade 12 was far too dark.  The coverage was nice, but it was hard for me to make it look natural.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I tried it and wasn't a fan.  The shade 10 was a touch too light and shade 12 was far too dark.  The coverage was nice, but it was hard for me to make it look natural.


I  had that problem with Kat Von D foundation. Light 42 was too light, Light 44 was too dark. Too bad, because I really loved the coverage.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 4, 2015)

Bambookoalatree, thank you for all your descriptions of foundations and color. I have also gone through all the brands you mentioned. While there was a few good formulas not one brand had a shade pale enough. I have tried By Terry Expert. However it's been so long I can't remember if it agreed with my skin. Menopause wreaks havoc on your skin, at least mine anyway & every other part of my body. I would like to ask you a couple of questions. Apparently hormones had some fun screwing up my comprehension and memory.  Here's some info on my skin: Combo skin, t-zone gets quite oily particularly in the summer as TN is extremely humid. My skin is back to being breakout prone. My skin leans a bit yellow but not overly so. I like at least medium coverage but prefer almost full coverage.   Besides the color problem here are some of the other issues I've experienced with many foundations:   Oxidation with many formulas, looks great & by the time I've gathered my things and in the car I've become an Oompa Loompa Separating, especially around my nose when the oilies make their appearance in 2 hours or less after applying foundation Very little wear time Too matte a finish feels gross & looks very flat and cakey, example even being oily MUFE Matte Velvet makes little separation clumps  I know I'm asking way too much out of a foundation. I realize with my skin type There is no way around some blotting & touch ups for long days or nights. However I think somewhere out there is a foundation that can at least reduce my list of problems.  I'm happy with my skincare after trying countless products and combinations. I've found the products that agrees with my skin in Paula's Choice line. The prices are great as I've paid three times the amount on some brands that made my skin worse and contained loads of irritants. I'll be 53 on the 9th so my skin requires additional care & product ingredients to keep me looking much younger than my years. I was a sun worshiper until my early 30's. I was blessed with good genes as I have no wrinkles or crowsfeet, only a few lines under my lower lashes. My mother passed away at 71 without a trace of crowsfeet & very few lines. She looked at least 10 yrs younger. I hope to be so lucky.  Now that I'm done writing a book I'll get to my questions. Can you help guide me to a foundation that you feel will address some of my issues with my skin & past problems? I use Hourglass primer after my sunscreen has absorbed. I play around with setting powders. My current favorite is Chantecalle loose powder. I will splurge for a foundation that can meet most of my needs. Tom Ford was such a disappointment. I expected better for $80. I would like a foundation that helps blur the imperfections and a natural or satin matte finish. If it's illuminating or dewy it plays up the oil. I have a few (a ton to non-product junkies) highlighters I use if I'm doing more than running errands.   And. :welcome2:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 4, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> L-R: MJ Re(Marc)able in 10 Ivory Light, Kat Von D Lock-It in 42 Light, MUFE Ultra HD in Y205, Maybelline Matte Fit Me in 110 Porcelain, Illamasqua Skin Base in 02, MUFE Mat Velvet in 15 Alabaster, MAC Full Coverage in W10 and Revlon Colorstay in 110 Ivory.


  Thanks for these swatches! I was told Revlon Colorstay in 110 made me look like a geisha so I guess the MAC Full Coverage in W10 would definitely be too light. That's a shame, I've really been wanting to try that foundation.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks for these swatches! I was told Revlon Colorstay in 110 made me look like a geisha so I guess the MAC Full Coverage in W10 would definitely be too light. That's a shame, I've really been wanting to try that foundation.


  W10 is a bit too light for me, and I have to add pure white foundation to Revlon Ivory to make it work, so it would definitely be *way* too pale for you. NC15 might work though, I remember it being a touch lighter and much less orangey than most of MAC's other NC15 foundations.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks for these swatches! I was told Revlon Colorstay in 110 made me look like a geisha so I guess the MAC Full Coverage in W10 would definitely be too light. That's a shame, I've really been wanting to try that foundation.


That's what happened to me when I wore KVD Light 42. It was far too light. Light 44 was less obvious, but in bright light I could see a line of demarcation.


----------



## missanka (Sep 14, 2015)

Has anyone of you tried the new Tom Ford Powder Foundation in the lightest shade ? How light is it? Unfortunately I have no shop near me to look at it in person I can only order it online and I am worried that it might be way to dark.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 26, 2015)

Have any of you tried Cover FX cream foundation? I want to try it but I'm not sure if I'd be P10 or P20. I'm NW13 in MAC. I might have to go in store to get a sample.

  Some reviews said it was cakey, which worries me. I hate cakey foundation. For reference I have normal to dry skin.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 26, 2015)

I haven't tried it, but I'd imagine you'd be able to sheer it out a bit to avoid cakiness.


----------



## blondie929 (Sep 27, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Have any of you tried Cover FX cream foundation? I want to try it but I'm not sure if I'd be P10 or P20. I'm NW13 in MAC. I might have to go in store to get a sample.  Some reviews said it was cakey, which worries me. I hate cakey foundation. For reference I have normal to dry skin.


 I have it and I prefer the custom cover drops I have a lot of uneven texture on my skin so it tends to cake up around those places it did fine around my dry patches though I wear it to the beach


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 27, 2015)

I have combo skin with oily t-zone. A Sephora sa recommended the Cover FX cream foundation for me. I'm going to have to return it because it caked up on me as well.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok so  I decided to just go for it and buy the Cover FX cream foundation. I really love it. I got a perfect application, no cakiness at all. It seamlessly covered even my dark acne spots and didn't budge all day. P20 was the right shade for me, so that means you ladies who are even more fair do have a shade match. 

  The only thing I'm concerned about is whether or not it will cause breakouts. Because of being in beauty school (Esthetics program) I have been having my face worked on WAAAAY too much and it's breaking out something *awful* I do want to cover up the breakouts but I don't want to make it worse.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 30, 2015)

It looked beautiful on the sa. I'm not for sure if it caused me to breakout as my skin was still healing from the Dior foundation. So my search continues. I'm not sure what I'll try next.  :headbang:


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Oct 1, 2015)

Charlotte Tilburys new magic foundation in shade 1 is super pale, very white without being particularly pink or yellow.  I tried a sample sachet of it  it's literally a perfect skin match but I felt weird using it, probably because I'm so used to looking at myself with an Nc15 foundation on!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 30, 2015)

Had a disappointing experience today. Don't believe the photo on the website with the redhead, AmorePacific's Cushion in 102 is _not_ for the fairest of them all. I'm Chanel BR12/Burberry 02 (old formula)/Tom Ford Cream and it was about 2 shades too dark on me.

  The hunt continues for a good cushion compact that's suitable for my skin (other than the legit Korean one that's all in Korean, so I don't know what it says!).


----------



## featherboa50 (Nov 7, 2015)

The best I have found that is Urban Decay's Naked in 1.0 though 0.5 is probably gonna work better for me in the winter months. Anyone have success with a drugstore brand recently?


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Had a disappointing experience today. Don't believe the photo on the website with the redhead, AmorePacific's Cushion in 102 is _not_ for the fairest of them all. I'm Chanel BR12/Burberry 02 (old formula)/Tom Ford Cream and it was about 2 shades too dark on me.
> 
> The hunt continues for a good cushion compact that's suitable for my skin (other than the legit Korean one that's all in Korean, so I don't know what it says!).


 
  I found one in another AmorePacific line! I know Iope isn't well-known here in the US, but it's _really_ well known in Korea. I had an AmorePacific Inc store in my area, so I went to explore. C13 works well for my complexion.


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

Maybe ellis faas skin veil s101 would suit.. it's quite pale.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 8, 2015)

Gwena said:


> So I have done something I never thought I would....scrubbed off the fake tan and embraced my pale Irish skin...but I feel like I am starting from scratch when it comes to finding a favourite foundation. All the foundations I loved for a tanned look on me don't seem to cut it the same way. For instance I usually love YSL's touche eclat foundation but twhere as on tanned skin looked all glowly and perfect looks oily and patchy on pale. Soooo what are your holy grail pale foundations (and I mean pale) ideally medium to full coverage.





mizzjennyy said:


> Maybe ellis faas skin veil s101 would suit.. it's quite pale.


  I moved these two posts from a separate thread into here.  [@]Gwena[/@], what is your skin type? How are you prepping your skin? Do you prep it any differently when you're pale vs when using fake tan?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 31, 2016)

Gwena said:


> So I have done something I never thought I would....scrubbed off the fake tan and embraced my pale Irish skin...but I feel like I am starting from scratch when it comes to finding a favourite foundation. All the foundations I loved for a tanned look on me don't seem to cut it the same way. For instance I usually love YSL's touche eclat foundation but twhere as on tanned skin looked all glowly and perfect looks oily and patchy on pale. Soooo what are your holy grail pale foundations (and I mean pale) ideally medium to full coverage.



What undertone do you have?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 31, 2016)

featherboa50 said:


> The best I have found that is Urban Decay's Naked in 1.0 though 0.5 is probably gonna work better for me in the winter months. Anyone have success with a drugstore brand recently?



Rimmels Lasting Finish (and the nude) Foundation has a shade called light porcelain and the depth in the shade was right, but the undertone was not. I need something a little bit yellow, so I have ordered the ivory as well to blend it with.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 4, 2016)

I caved and bought the Manic Panic dreamtone. I hope that it doesn't change the consistency or performance of my foundations. I've never found a HG true match before and I'm hoping this helps!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 5, 2016)

Laura Mercier Smooth Finish Flawless Fluide Foundation in creme is perfect for nw10 skin. There is a more light pink shade available too.


----------

